# Beztēma >  Aptauja par audiorastiju:)

## ezis666

katrs raksta savu domu

----------


## osscar

Zinu, ka svarīgi ir skaitļi, taču kopumā  nav tik vienkārši. Par vadiem imho vienkārši - labs ekrāns, atbilstošs šķērsgriezums ampa jaudai. pārējais ir bling -bling. Skaidrs, ka tās lietas ir konkrēts overprice. Nu tas tā pat kā dizaineru drēbes   ::  

Par pastūžu parametriem- ne vienmēr viss kas labi mērās labi skan. viss atkarīgs no harmoniku spektra, ikdienas mūzikas ēdienkartes  ut.t...






pats kā reiz pirms pāris dienām pasūtīju ebajā šadus konektorus - izgatavošu pats savus vadus. Ne jau lai baigi uzlabotu skaņu, bet gan lai izskatās cool .

Kaut kā tā.

----------


## habitbraker

Kaarteejaa vadu teema   ::

----------


## janisp

Ja izvēlētos Nordost kabeļus, pirktu no autorizēta dīlera, jo tam ir pienākums nodrošināt iegādāto kabeļu "burn-in" ar zemāk linkā aprakstīto iekārtu:
http://www.audiofederation.com/blog/archives/63

Pirms spriestu par "bling bling", kas bez šaubām arī ir bizness (nez vai jūs te pārtiekat no gaisa un visu darāt par brīvu),es palasītu "audiorastu" forumus, paklausītos dažādas sistēmas, ne tikai s90 garāžā, saprastu, ko īsti vēlos dzirdēt, vai es to sadzirdu savā sistēmā, kas jādara, lai skanētu kā references komplekt...un tad vesela virkne pasākumu, starp kuriem kabeļu burn-in nav sākotnējais, jo ir virkne rupjāku "kosjaku"...

redz oscars jau uz pareizā ceļa- iegādājās , ja ne audirastiskihifilitiskos spraudņus, bet visai pieklājīgus, ar kuru palīdzību, periodiski tos notīrot ar spirtiņu vai kontaktu tīrītāju, vai nano šķidrumu, nodrošinās savā sistēmā labu, kvalitatīvu kontaktu ar minimāliem zudumiem savienošanas vietā.

----------


## ivog

> redz oscars jau uz pareizā ceļa- iegādājās , ja ne audirastiskihifilitiskos spraudņus, bet visai pieklājīgus, ar kuru palīdzību, periodiski tos notīrot ar spirtiņu vai kontaktu tīrītāju, vai nano šķidrumu, nodrošinās savā sistēmā labu, kvalitatīvu kontaktu ar minimāliem zudumiem savienošanas vietā.


 Nano šķidrums... kārtējā xxxxrastija...  :: 
Tiem, kas videnē ķīmijā bija neskmīgi paskaidroju, ka kontaktu apzeltī (vai apzelta, hvz, kā ir pareizi) tādēļ, ka zelts normālos apstākļos neoksidējas, secīgi nekāda, vēl jo vairāk periodiska, tīrīšana šādiem kontaktiem nav nepieciešama.
Un vispār runājot par zudumiem akustikas kabeļu savienojumos - tur ir paliela strāva, attiecīgi slikta kontakta gadījumos kontakts siltu, kas būtu vizuāli redzams. Bet es nekad mūžā neesmu redzējis silušu kontaktu AS savienojumos.

----------


## arnis

nu nano principaa ir progresiiva zinaatne. ja tiiriishana ar nano nodroshina labaaku paarklaajumu, mazaaku nodilshanu utml lietas, tad to var dariit. cita lieta --- cik tas ir vajadziigs, un kaads tur ir reaalais pienesums .... 
ja vienmeer ir jaa-apelee pie taa, ka visa paareejaa sisteema ir suuds, ka pienesumu nedzird, tad arii kautkas iisti nav kaartiibaa...

----------


## osscar

mani gan pašu vienreiz pārsteidza, tas , ka bling, bling  dārgajam vadam iekšā ekrāns un signāla vads bija pieskrūvēti ar skrūvēm ....iespīlēti un neturējās iekšā - MHO, galīgi nedroši. es labāk uzticos lodētiem savienojumiem. Bet nu katrs tic tam kam tic. burn in un sildīšana - ir BS. 
Es vēl saprotu, to ka pastūzis labāk skan, kad ieilis , visi parametri nostabilizējušies. bet par vadu - neticu.  es cenšos ampu plates novietot tā lai vadu garums būtu ne vairāk par 5 - 10cm. nu un starp bloku vadi 0.5. Ja jau kāds uzskata , ka vadam baigā nozīme - kas liedz integrēt visu vienā PCB - tip DAC, priekšpastūzis, pastūzis. tad atkrīt vada problēma kā tāda. Liec optiku/coax - padod digitālu signāly - viss notiek. Analogajiem variantiem tas nederēs. 
Tā es piekrītu vairākumam. vads ar saviem 0.0000000000001% ietekmi uz da jebkādiem parametriem -nespēj izmainīt sistēmas parametrus. vienīgā joma kur vada kapacitātei ir nozīme - MM vinila galvas vads līdz phono preampam. Tas var izmanīt FR līkni.

----------


## janisp

> mani gan pašu vienreiz pārsteidza, tas , ka bling, bling  dārgajam vadam iekšā ekrāns un signāla vads bija pieskrūvēti ar skrūvēm ....iespīlēti un neturējās iekšā - MHO, galīgi nedroši. es labāk uzticos lodētiem savienojumiem. Bet nu katrs tic tam kam tic. burn in un sildīšana - ir BS.


 kas par vadu kuram ekrāns spraudnī pieskrūvējams...nu nezinu, neesmu manījis. Ja Tu runā par skandu vadu  "banana" spraudņiem, kuriem paredzēts skrūves stiprinājums, tad mēs vada galiņu iespiežam ar speciālām "knīpstngām" speciālā apzeltīta vara caurulītē, pašu caurulītes atveri aizlodējam, tad ar to stiprināšanas skrūvi stingri pievelkam un vads turas pa pirmo, otrkārt- ir izjaucama konstrukcija, ja gadījumā jāpāriet no banana uz spade savienotāju, tas ir viegli izdarāms.

par to risinājumu "viss vienā"- tur ir citas problēmas, kā arī ir dažādas klientu gaumes, man patīk, ka ir iespēja pamainīt komponentes, kaut vai DVD uz bluray un tamlīdzīgi, arī industrijai kā tādai jādzīvo un jāražo...

par to vinila tonarma vadīnu, tur Tev taisnība, kapacitātei ir noteicoša loma, bet vada materiāla tīrība pie tik mazām strāvām, kā kartridža spolītēs arī ir visai svarīgs faktors. Drīz mums būs audiorastisks tonarma vadiņš pieejams, tas gan nebūs lēts, bet varētu būt svarīgs solis sistēmas upgrade, ja par avotu izvēlēts analogais vinils. 
jā, par akustiskajiem vadiem- pirms tos sildīt un mainīt, jānomaina vadi skandas iekšpusē, jāsakārto filtrs, tad normāli pieslēguma termināļi un tad soli pa solim uz augšu-signāla avota virzienā...
PIEBILDE- augstāk minētās darbības paredzētas gadījumiem, kad nav paredzēta sistēmas elektronikas/skandu nomaiņa, bet ir vēlme ar esošajiem resursiem uzlabot/pamainīt skanējumu!

----------


## osscar

bet nevar pamainīt skanējumu ar vadiem , nemainot elektroniku - bez mērījumiem, ka tas kaut ko maina - da jebko - THD, AFR, IMD, u.c. - tas neliecina, ka tas kaut ko maina. tāda ir galvenā jēga.

----------


## janisp

Ja Tu skandu iekšienē nomaini instalācijas vadus, ieliec precīzākus kondensatorus un sadzirdi atšķirību, bet Tavi mēraparāti to neuzrāda- tad švaki ir Tavi mēraparāti :: , tur tā jēga...
un ja tu grasies mērīt ar kādu štrunta ķīniešu mikrofonu pieslēgtu pie tikpat štruntīgas skaņu kartes un salīdzināt to ar šo sistēmu:

http://i.uzdevumi.lv/Resources/426200e4 ... /auss2.bmp

tad nu lai paliek kā ir...

----------


## JDat

> Ja Tu skandu iekšienē nomaini instalācijas vadus, ieliec precīzākus kondensatorus un sadzirdi atšķirību, bet Tavi mēraparāti to neuzrāda- tad švaki ir Tavi mēraparāti, tur tā jēga...
> un ja tu grasies mērīt ar kādu štrunta ķīniešu mikrofonu pieslēgtu pie tikpat štruntīgas skaņu kartes un salīdzināt to ar šo sistēmu:
> 
> http://i.uzdevumi.lv/Resources/426200e4 ... /auss2.bmp
> 
> tad nu lai paliek kā ir...


 Jančukiņ! Ir summa pa kuru var nomērīt arī ar niknākiem aparātiem, bet tevi tas tik un tā nepārliecinās neticēt savām muļķībām.

Osscar. Kāpēc tev visi konektori uz banāniem? Speakon nepatīk, jo tas nav spīdīgs un hifilistisks? Kāpēc nelieto neutrik profi RCA? Arī nav hifilistisks un neskan?  :: 


PS: Absolūtā dzirde nenozīmē ka var piemesties par hifilītiķi. Tā ir atbilde uz tevis ielikto bildi.

----------


## Didzis

Štrunta elektretā kapsula jau nav nemaz tik slikta un neviens jau mājā nepretendē uz labratorijas precizitati.Pilnīgi pietiek redzēt izmaiņas. Par audiokarti gan taisnība. Priekš mērujumiem der tikai augstas lkases skaņukarte, nevis integrētais štrunta sū** Visa nelaime jau tajā, ka audiofīli no mērijumiem mūk ka velns no krusta  ::  . Tak neviens nemēra ne harmonikas, ne intermodulācijas kropļojumus, ne frekvenču raksturlīkni. Kas tad liedz to izdarīt pirms un pēc tumbas "uzlabošanas". Kas liedz vienu tumbu" uzlabot", bet otru atstāt pavecam un salīdzināt skanējumu ar mērijumiem. Tak vienkārši to nedara un tikai muld, ka neko nevar izmērīt. Vajag mērīt! Nu jā, ja jau tīkla vadu pat simtiem dolaru nevar izmērīt, jo uzlabojuma skaņā nav un nevar principā būt, ko tad nu ies mērīt akustiku. Ka tik nesanāk laža un izrādās, ka pāris sprīžu gari vadi nekādu uzlabojumu nedod. Kā tad vēlāk varēs visu to drazu notirgot. Man viss tas atgādina viuslaiku tumsonību, kad reliģija bremzēja zinātni. Tad arī baznīca cepināja uz sārta astranomus, jo viņu "mērijumi" bija pretrunā ar bībele rakstīto. Nu labi, audiofīli nevienu nespīdzina ar svēto inkvizīciju, bet no zinātnes tomēr šausmīgi baidās   ::  
Ar to visu es negribu teikt, ka visi pastiprinātāji un tumbas skan vienādāk. Nesen laboju vienu Estonija priekšpastiprinātāju. Bija nobrucis barbloks. Visu sataisīju, bet tikai uz fikso nomēriju, ka frekvenču raksturlīkne pie 20Hz, 1kHz un 20kHz ir lineāra. Tāpat jau neko remontējot neuzllabosi un cilvēks vēl turpat gaida. Skaidrs, ka elektrolīti nav nožuvuši   ::   Cilvēks man saka ka neskan, es saku, ka nevar būt. Aizbraucu paklausīties un točna "neskan". Nē, viss darbojas, bet "neskan" Es tiešam nevaru ciest visus audiofīlu terminus, man ir tikai viens -skan vai "neskan". Tad nu bez priekšpastiprinātāja skaņa atškīrās, kā  caur to. Protams, visas korekcijas bija atslēgtas. Tagad gaidu ar interesi, kad cilvēks atvedīs to Estoniju un varēšu kārtīginto izmērīt. Gan jau tie sū** izpeldēs   ::  .

----------


## jankus

Ja runā par mērījumiem un skanējumu, nu jau trešo dienu laiku pa laiciņam palasu lūk šo tēmu: http://audioportal.su/showthread.php?t=12841 (Lai varētu redzēt bildes, diemžēl jāpiereģistrējas).
Diez vai varētu piekrist visam, ko autors saka, bet nu tos viņa skaļruņus gribētos reiz paklausīties gan..
Viņš skaļruņus iedala 4 kategorijās- no A līdz D. Piemirsās, kurā vietā viņš bija mēģinājis aprakstīt katru. No atmiņas: A- skaļruņi, kas spēj atskaņot skaņas. D- pati krutākā viņa vērtību skalā- skaļruņi, kas spēj atnest līdz klausītājam mūzikas skaņdarba enerģētiku- ne tikai sadzirdēt instrumentus, bet arī "sajust" mūziķa klātbūtni. Ko viņš nebija pieminējis un baidos, ka varētu būt arī tā, ka kategorija D viņa prāt ne vienmēr ietver arī A. Tas nozīmē- pēc manām domām- kaut ko iegūsti un kaut ko zaudē..
Kad viņam jautāja, lai ieliek kāda sava skaļruņa AFL, viņš atbildēja, vai kāds ir nomērījis Stradivari vijoles AFL un kāds tas ir? (Nu vispār, ir gan nomērījuši, bet tas tā) (Pāris AFL viņš bija gan ielicis. Kopumā tās AFL man likās nesliktas). Vēl viņš jautā- vai zinat, ka arī koncertzālē AFL, ko sadzirdam, dažādās vietās var atšķirties pat par pārdesmit db, bet vai tas nozīmē, ka tāpēc neejam uz koncertiem un negūstam neaizmirstamus iespaidus..?

A par vadiem runājot, vienā līdzīgā tēmā kāds pieminēja tādu lietu, ko laikam sauc par Metalurģiju un to, ka zem mikroskopa daudz ko var redzēt (nomērīt). Bet, diemžēl, izskatās, ka profeņu pamatkursā tādas lietas netiek mācītas, nu un foruma līmenis arī atbilstošs. Tā kā viss ir normāli.  ::

----------


## osscar

jā man patīk spīdigi konektori, nevis plastmasas spekon  ::

----------


## JDat

> jā man patīk spīdigi konektori, nevis plastmasas spekon


 Skaidrs.

Par gaumi nestrīdas.

Novērojums: Hifilistiem patīk banāni vai pieskrūvējamie. A ko ģitāristi? Tiem eksistē tikai viens konektors: 1/4'' mono jack. Skaņiniekiem pamatā speakon. Katram savs atkarībā no funkcionalitātes un prasībām...

----------


## ivog

> jā man patīk spīdigi konektori, nevis plastmasas spekon 
> 
> 
>  Skaidrs.
> 
> Par gaumi nestrīdas.
> 
> Novērojums: Hifilistiem patīk banāni vai pieskrūvējamie. A ko ģitāristi? Tiem eksistē tikai viens konektors: 1/4'' mono jack. Skaņiniekiem pamatā speakon. Katram savs atkarībā no funkcionalitātes un prasībām...


 Paga, vai tik Tu nejauc kāpostus ar rozīnēm. Banana plug lieto akustiku pieslēgšanai, savukārt RCA starpbloku vadiem

----------


## JDat

Banana līdzīgs 220 dakšai, ko lieto lai AMPu savienotu ar skandām.
RCA izmanto lai savienotu CD un AMPa ieeju...

Kādas tur rozīnes, kotletes, mušas un medus?

----------


## arnis

Jdat -- kas ir absoluutaa dzirde ????

----------


## JDat

> Jdat -- kas ir absoluutaa dzirde ????


 Cik man zināms, tad cilvēkam ar abosolūto dzirdi nevajag tuneri lai uzskaņotu, teiksim ģitāru, vai vijoli.
Kaut kas vēl saistīts ar atmiņu. Dzirdes atmiņa vai tml.

----------


## arnis

man liekas, ka dzirdes iipatniibas bez sajeegas neko nenoziimee. kautkaa taa un tamliidziigi

----------


## JDat

> man liekas, ka dzirdes iipatniibas bez sajeegas neko nenoziimee. kautkaa taa un tamliidziigi


 Šamam apgalvojumam pilnībā gribās piekrist.

----------


## Didzis

Cilvēks, kuram ir apsolūtā dzirde var pateikt, kuru taustiņu tu nospiedi uz klavierēm. Parastiem cilvēkiem vajag toņdakšu, lai idotu toni. Apsolūtajai dzirdei nav nekāda sakara ar skaņas kvalitāti. Arī uz Koncertnij skanuplašu atskaņotāja(vēl sliktāku atskaņotāju es vienkārši nezinu) cilvēks ar apsolūto dzirdi saklausīs, ka dziedātājs dzied pus tomi zemēk ka vajag.

----------


## Jurkins

Es riskēju atkārtoties, bet tomēr - nu kurš te bija tas, kurš tirgoja vadus, kuros elektronu ātrums sasniedz 95% no "c"? Drīkst zināt, kurā profenē to māca? Un sakarā ar METALURĢIJU (ko laikam nemāca profenē), žēl, ka tie veči, kas kolaideru būvēja, nezināja par brīnumlieliskajiem audiofīlu bezskābekļa vara vadiem. Nē nu, nekā personīga, man prieks, ka kādam ir bizness, un lai viņam veicas, bet katram biznesam ir sava niša. Šī biznesa niša ir bagāti lohi, nu gadās varbūt vienkārši lohi. 
Vienā krievu forumā tie jokaiņi sāka savas konstukcijas salīdzināt ar Stradivāri vijolēm. Un tad man ienāca prātā ķecerīga doma. Es personīgi neesmu dzirdējis to vijoli, un 100%, ka prasmīga vijolnieka rokās es (un lielum lielais vairums) neatšķirtu, kad ir Stradivāri un kad nestradivāri. Un tālāk vēl trakāk. Varbūt tā ir viena liela leģenda? Salvadora Dalī (es atvainojos) GLEZNAS arī esot cool. Nu tā.
p.s. un kad viens rakstīja, ka 200!!! stundas uzsildot savu lampu "bērnu", esot saklausījis jaunas nianses, es to forumu pārtraucu lasīt.

----------


## janisp

"žēl, ka tie veči, kas kolaideru būvēja, nezināja par brīnumlieliskajiem audiofīlu bezskābekļa vara vadiem."- jā, un jurkinam tei džeki (hvz cik alus kopā ar jurkinu izdzēruši) pa šmigu stāstīja visos sīkumos, no kā kolaideru būvēja :: . Redz, līmenītis- ar gudru sejas izteiksmi izbliež gudru vārdu, ko pa tv ziņām dzirdējis- un tas te skaitās arguments :: 

Par tiem ģitāru `"džekiem" arī viss nav tik vienkārši, Tur arī ir savas "audiorastiskas" izvirtības- jā, te sūnu ciemā Neutrik ir absolūtais tops. Neviens arī nestrīdas-izturīgi pēc vella un visu izdara kā nākas, viņiem blakus labi iederas Canare kabeļi, kuriem locījumu skaits līdz lūzumam ir ap100000 reizēm- skatuvei vienkārši super. Bet Ģitāristi ierakstiem izmanto šo to labāku par Canare un Neutrik. Tas pats Mogami labākajā ģitāras vadā lieto nezināmas izcelsmes džeku, kuram centrālais vadītājs ir no tīra vara,un kabeli no OCC vara.  Piemēram NEO/Oyaide , Furutech, Cardas džeki izgatavoti no eutetiskā (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0% ... 0%BA%D0%B0) demagnetizētā misiņa ar tiešo zelta pārklājumu, vai sudraba+rodija pārklājumu. Lieki piebilst, ka ir ražotāji ,kuri piestrādā arī atbilstošu ligzdu ražošanas.Tam pašam Neo/Oyaide centrālais džeka kontakts izgatavots no 1 metāla gabala- nekādas sapresēšanas no dažādām (kādām 3) daļām.
Nu un tie ģitāru vadi arī nav tikai Klotz (kuram ir ļoti labi modeļi), ir arī adiorastiski priekš ģitāristiem- VOVOX, Evidence, Cardas utt.

Speakonus nelieto, jo tā galvenā priekšrocība ir mehāniskā izturība, lietošanas ērtums, stabils kontakts- bet estētiski tie mājas apstākļiem nav tas glītākais risinājums...

----------


## Jurkins

janisp, kā tur bija ar to elektronu ātrumu, ko? Vēlreiz atkārtoju, tiem, kas tankā, nekā personīga, taisi savu biznesu un lai Tev veicas.

----------


## JDat

dumums.
Salīdzināt konektoru ar vadu. 

Pasāsti vēl arī par savu absolūto dzirdi...

Ģitāristi un arī ģitarasti, tā ir atsevišķa suga. Viņi meklē savu skaņu ģitārās, pedāļos un kombīšos. Kar ko Carda labāks par Klotz?
Vari nolitk abu blakus (virtuāli, tabuliņā) un salīdzināt specifikāciju.
Sākumam kaut vai MY206 un to pāsu no Cardas simetriskiem kabeļiem. Bez koenktoriem.
Tad Cardas konektoru un Neutrik NC3FXX-B.

Davai, nekult tukšus salmus, varenais kabeļu pazinēj...
Tu jau konektoru no vada neatšķir.

----------


## Isegrim

> cilvēks ar apsolūto dzirdi saklausīs, ka dziedātājs dzied pus tomi zemēk ka vajag.


 Sen tā "testēju" kādas meitenes dzirdi - griežgaldiņa _pitch_ tika sagrozīts uz priekšu/atpakaļ un stroblampa atslēgta. Viņa saka: vēl mazliet, vēl, šis nav _fa diezs_, vēl, O.K.! Un tiešām - stroboskops arī rādīja, ka O.K. 
Es pats starp daudziem toņiem spēju atrast divus vienādus (un ļoti pamanu mehānismu radītās detonācijas), bet pateikt, ka tas ir tādas un tādas oktāvas _sol_ - nu nē! Bet tas man nekad nav traucējis baudīt Mūziku.   :: 
P.S. Kāds dižs audiopirāts, manīdams, ka gara plate nesaies lentā, pagrieza _pitch contro_l mazliet plusos. Protams, neviens neprotestēja.

----------


## ansius

par dzirdi runājot. ir absolūtā dzirde un relatīvā absolūtā dzirde. Absolūtā dzirde nozīmē spēju no atmiņas atsaukt precīzu toni, parasti lā (440Hz vai 442Hz), savukārt relatīvā ir tad ja tev nepieciešams atgādināt toni. Absolūto dzirdi var uztrenēt, ja to mērķtiecīgi dara. Spēja noteikt kuru noti spēlē, ir spēja noteikt intervālus, kas ir solfedžo nozare. relatīvajai absolūtajai dzirdei vajag referenci, pilnvērtīgai pietiek ar atmiņu.

ģitāristi ir vēl lielāki hi-end reliģijas sekotāji nekā vidējais sifi.., tobiš hililitiķis... otra lieta - līgums, tev maksā par to ka tu izmanto tās tur firmas kabeli, u.t.t. Tie ģitāristi kas ko arī dzird, parasti tam nepievērš uzmanību, ka tik normāls vads. ok uz ģitāras vadus jūt labāk, jo skaņas noņēmējs ir augstomīgs devējs - attiecīgi jau 5m garš vads spēj ietekmēt stratokastera skanējumu (singlecoil noņēmēji ir augstomīgāki 3-7 kohm parasti).

savukārt bezskabekļa varš ir tīrs mārketinga triks, jo mirklī kad tu vadu saliec, tur vairs nav bezkābekļa vara bet gan parasta tīra kapara drāts kuras kristālu plaisās ir pa pilnam skābekļa u.c. drazas... nevajag gulēt ķīmijas / fizikas stundās...

protams ka speakon neizskatās smuki. apzeltīti bananu štepseļi izskatās smukāk. un rca jau tagad ir mākslas darbs, lai gan tas ir viens no stulbākajiem štekeriem kāds ir izdomāts - ienīstu kā sugu. XLR ir manta, galu galā - armijas pasūtījums firmai cannon, BNC arī ir tīri ok, ja vadu nekustina  :: , jack ir ģitārā tikai viena iemesla dēļ, tas ir vienīgais štekeris kas spēj izturēt tādu iekšā - ārā raustīšanu, jo galu galā tam tas tika radīts - telefona centrālei.

par vadiem - vai tad neredzi balsojumu un gribi savu dumumu tālāk dzīt? te pat boot.lv vari sludināt uz nebēdu... un kādu rakstu iekš next žurnāla arī ieliec... šeit cilvēki tam pieiet no empīriskās puses...

----------


## Isegrim

> džeki izgatavoti no eutetiskā demagnetizētā misiņa


 Eitektisks kausējums nozīmē tikai to, ka komponentu attiecība nodrošina zemāko kušanas temperatūru, piemēram: Sn - 231°C, Pb - 328°C, bet lodalva (61% Sn) - apmēram 180°C. 
Tāpat ar kapara un cinka sakausējumu, sauktu par misiņu. Eitektiskais misiņš lieti noder par cietlodi. Komponentu attiecības vairāk nosaka tā mehāniskās īpašības (cietību, elastību), ne elektriskās. Un kāda velna pēc misiņu vajadzētu demagnetizēt?

----------


## tornislv

> Novērojums: Hifilistiem patīk banāni vai pieskrūvējamie. A ko ģitāristi? Tiem eksistē tikai viens konektors: 1/4'' mono jack. Skaņiniekiem pamatā speakon. Katram savs atkarībā no funkcionalitātes un prasībām...


 Nu ja pats akurāt nebūvē, tad kā reiz banāni vai skrūvējamie jau normāliem daiktiem tikai pakaļā vien ir. HomePro spīkonus neesmu redzējis. Ja mājās būvētu visu pats, tad tikai simetriskos konektorus un speakonus ar brūķētu. Vēlams platīna vai apzeltītus  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> nevajag gulēt ķīmijas / fizikas stundās...


 +



> rca jau tagad ir mākslas darbs, lai gan tas ir viens no stulbākajiem štekeriem kāds ir izdomāts - ienīstu kā sugu


 Tas RCA tomēr audiotehnikā ir daudz veiksmīgāks risinājums par DIN piecvietīgajiem džekiem un štepseļiem, ar ko nācās kaitēties sovjetu laikā.

----------


## tornislv

> Un kāda velna pēc misiņu vajadzētu demagnetizēt?


 ... nu kā, lai izdzītu nelabo, tak! Es lūk domāju, kāpēc Baznīca nav pievērsusies audiorastiem? Tur tak TĀDI produkti varētu nākt laukā - *iesvētīts pīkstulis*, *vadi ar garantēti izdzītu nelabo*, *svētavota ūdens vinila birstes mitrināšanai*, *Jēzus bārdas saru slotiņa adatas tīrīšanai*, pieejama tika 10 eksemplāros ar autora _pašrocīgi_ parakstītu sertifikātu, *Svētā Pētera katedrāles nodilušo pakāpienu marmors skandu paliktņiem*.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Jēzus bārdas saru slotiņa adatas tīrīšanai[/b], pieejama tika 10 eksemplāros ar autora _pašrocīgi_ parakstītu sertifikātu


 _Fuckin' good_!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## janisp

Nu sacepāties gan :: 
Ne es šo aptauju sāku, ne es ar jums te strīdēšos....Mani priecē, ka viens domubiedrs no 24 noliedzējiem ir!
aŗi moders pievērsa savu svarīgo uzmanību manai necilajai personai :: , par netehnisku lietu sludināšanu...cik labi, ka inkvizīcija nestradā un papīrmalka dārga :: 

kā jau teicu, jūs visi esat savu zināšanu, prasmju, spēju PĀRDEVĒJI un esat ieinteresēti tās pārdot savam pircējam (darba devējam), jo dārgāk, jo labāk! Un viņš savukārt ieinteresēts tos vairumā notirgot...tā kā nevajag te kar marketingu, bagātiem lohiem, utt gudri spriedelēt...visu to nosaka tirgus un tā kvalitāte. Ja prasības zemas, atbilstoša prece, atbilstošs apgrozījums un atbilstošas, arī jūsu tais skaitā, algas kā rezultātā saņemam tādu (izteikti negatīvu, ar skaudības piesitienu) reakciju uz precēm, parādībām, ka tālu pārsniedz indivīda pirktspēju dotajā reģionā...

----------


## Didzis

Nebūs vis korekti, tehniski zinošus cilvēkus, nolikt par nabagiem, kuri ar skaudību skatās uz elektrības vadu par simtiem latu   ::  Ja Tu teiktu, ka es ar skaudību noskatos uz spektra analizatoru par daudziem tūkstošiem, tad es piekristu, jo tas mēraparats ir tā vērts un es nevaru to atļauties nopirkt. Elektrības vadu es varu atļauties nopirkt, kaut tas maksā simtus, bet to nekad nedarīšu, jo tas nevar ietekmēt skaņu. Tādu vadu var notirgot tikai loham, kurš no elektrīhas pilnīgi neko nesajēdz. Es uz šien cilvēkiem skatos nevis ar skaudību, bet kā uz reliģijas apmātiem. Tak pa to naudu var nopirkt profesionālu skaņu tehniku ar" nesmukiem" tumbu štekeriem, kuri nav jāmazgā nez ar kādiem nanošķidrumiem , bet kuri kalpo ar 100% drošību un kvalitāti  ::  Par naudu, kura tiek tērēta par vadiem  no kuriem izdzīts nelabais, var nopirkt PRO vadus ar XLR un dzeka štepseļiem, kuri noteikti ir labāki par pašu smukāko banānu vai RCA štepseli. Par džeka štepseli vispār nekas labāks un drošāks nav izgudrots. Nu kurš vēl štepselis un ligzda pats attīrās,jo to biežāk lieto un kontakts nekad nepazūd ?  Nē, hifilisti neatlaidīgi izmanto RCA sū** un tad stundām apraksta, kā uzlabot šos nesimetriskos štepseļus, nevis izmantot simetriskus vadus ar XLR vai džekiem. Tirgotājiem jau tas ir tikai izdevīgi. Nu kāda jēga notirgot PRO vadu ar XLR, ja pēc tam nebūs ko "uzlabot", bet nesimetriskus vadus var tirgot un tirgot, jo skaidrs, ak kapacitāte vadiem atšķirsies, aparatūras ieejas un izejas pretestība nebūs salāgota, RCA štepseļiem kontakti zudīs un vienmer būs vēlēšanās nopirkt ko "labāku" .

----------


## Delfins

> Mani priecē, ka viens domubiedrs no 24 noliedzējiem ir!


 Tu un Tavs kreisais profils!?  :: 




> Tirgotājiem jau tas ir tikai izdevīgi. Nu kāda jēga notirgot PRO vadu ar XLR, ja pēc tam nebūs ko "uzlabot", bet nesimetriskus vadus var tirgot un tirgot, jo skaidrs, ak kapacitāte vadiem atšķirsies, aparatūras ieejas un izejas pretestība nebūs salāgota, RCA štepseļiem kontakti zudīs un vienmer būs vēlēšanās nopirkt ko "labāku"


 Un tā top aitu ferma..

----------


## M_J

Nu bet dabiski JāniP! Mēs visi Tevi ļoti apskaužam. Mēs taču esam lūzeri. Piemēram, es esmu tik stulbs, ka neesmu mēģinājis nevienam pārdot tos burbuļus, ko laižu sēdēdams vannā. Kaut attīstītā tirgū ar augstām prasībām tā manta noteikti ierindotos vienā kategorijā ar sildītajiem vadiem.

----------


## jankus

Par visticamāk ir balsojuši es un JanisP. JāņaP "kreisais" profils varētu būt ja nu vienīgi tas, kurš "prasīšot padomu audiofīlu forumos". 
Balsoju par, jo es ESMU nopietni salīdzinājis un klausījies vairākus interkonekta vadus. Esmu piegājis tam jautājumam pietiekami rūpīgi, pats pārbaudot un veltot tam vairākus vakarus. Esmu tāpat arī klausījies un salīdzinājis akustisko sistēmu vadus un spējis saskatīt atšķirību. Protams, vienmēr varētu domāt par to- kas būtu izdevīgāk- vai nopirkt CD atskaņotāju par 1k LVL un interkonekta vadu par 100LVL vai arī CD atskaņotāju par 1095LVL un interkonekta vadu par piecīti.
Esmu piedāvājis arī savus vadus forumiešiem klausīties par paldies ar domu- ņem, salīdzini. Pāris cilvēki kaut ko gudri pad!$sa un tā tas viss beidzās. Nezinu vai gaida, kad pievedīs klāt vai ir pārāk lepni.. Esmu gan tagad iedevis pāris RCA vadus vienam forumietim- zināju, ka tuvākajās dienās tāpat neatliks laika daudz klausīties, ievedu. Izdomāju, varbūt tomēr viņam liksies interesanti papētīt, paklausīties, salīdzināt.. 
Bet nu iesāktā aptauja nav slikta. Es arī gribētu iesākt, piemēram, lūk šādas tēmas:
- Cik forumieši ir reāli salīdzinājuši vadus, to skanējumu? Kā ir to darījuši, cik rūpīgi? Kādi bijuši secinājumi? Kas par vadiem, kas par aparatūru?
- Vai, piemēram, pastiprinātājus arī izvēlaties pēc data sheeta- apskataties, kuram taisnāka AFL un nopērkat? Vai tomēr paši salīdzinat, klausaties, kurš labāk varētu patikt? Vai tad nav tā, ka mūsdienu pastiprinātāju AFL no 20Hz līdz 20kHz līdzinās taisnei? Vai THD visiem nav 0.0..% Tas nozīmē, ka visi pastiprinātāji skan vienādi!!! Izvēlamies nepieciešamo jaudu un pērkam nost!
- Vai jūs arī domājat, ka visi CD atskaņotāji skan vienādi? Vai tad taisna AFL nebūs pat 15 latus vērtam ķīnietim? Man ir cilvēki teikuši, ka visi CD atskaņotāji skan vienādi. Es arī neesmu uzskatījis par vajadzību strīdēties, kaut ESMU pārliecinājies, ka tā nav. 

Kas attiecas uz barošanas kabeļiem- es arī netērētu 100+ latus par dārgu elektrības kabeli. Vismaz pie esošās tehnikas nē. Ja ko darītu- varbūt nomainītu pastiprinātāja vadus pret vadiem ar lielāku šķērsgriezumu, ja esošie liktos nenopietni. Nu varbūt ja nu vienīgi apsvērtu iespēju nopirkt kādu barošanas filtru.. Par šo jautājumu esmu tincinājis divus audiofīlus, kuri ir klausījušies sistēmas par k$. Viens teica, ka elektrības vadiem kopējā skanējumā ir nozīme, tikai ar vienu bet- ja visa aparatūra ir super duper high-end. Ja pastūzī visi kondensatori ir nomainīti pret super duper audiofīliskajiem, parastie rezistori pret hifiliskajiem utt. līdz pēdējam sīkumam.
Otram audiofīlam viņa sistēmā barošanas vadi par Ls150+ ir. Kad es viņam jautāju kādēļ viņš ir pircis, viņš atbildēja ļoti vienkārši- sirdsmieram. Tā kā viņa sistēmā katra komponente esot vairāk kā pāris kLVL dārga, viņš esot izdomājis, ka varot nopirkt arī high-endiskos vadus par Ls150+ lai prāts būtu mierīgs. Speciāli salīdzinājis atšķirību no parastajiem kabeļiem neesot un neesot arī pārliecināts vai īpaši kaut ko saklausīšot. 




> "Nē, hifilisti neatlaidīgi izmanto RCA sū** un tad stundām apraksta, kā uzlabot šos nesimetriskos štepseļus, nevis izmantot simetriskus vadus ar XLR vai džekiem. Tirgotājiem jau tas ir tikai izdevīgi. Nu kāda jēga notirgot PRO vadu ar XLR, ja pēc tam nebūs ko "uzlabot", bet nesimetriskus vadus var tirgot un tirgot, jo skaidrs, ak kapacitāte vadiem atšķirsies, aparatūras ieejas un izejas pretestība nebūs salāgota, RCA štepseļiem kontakti zudīs un vienmer būs vēlēšanās nopirkt ko "labāku" .


 Par šo man tikai pāris piebildes:
- Nevis hifilisti neatlaidīgi izmanto RCA sū**, bet gan ne tikai hifilistiem, bet visai tautai "baro" RCA. Man tagad pašam vajag gan priekšpastiprinātāju gan AV procesoru ar XLR pre out. Nu nevar pat normāli tādu par pieņemamām cenām nopirkt.
- Komenta autors šo tekstu raksta kā no tā varētu saprast, ka vadi RCA gadījumā tomēr var skanēt dažādi, jo atšķirsies, piemēram, kapacitāte. Taču tajā pat laikā saka, ka teju vai visi vadi, tajā skaitā RCA skanēs vienādi- gan Maximā pirktais, gan Unisonā. Neliela nekonsekvence sanāk..  ::

----------


## Delfins

> ka varot nopirkt arī high-endiskos vadus par Ls150+ lai prāts būtu mierīgs


 Tāpat, kā slāvi autiņos ikonas karina pie paneļa.. nu tā sirdsmieram..  ::

----------


## JDat

> Par visticamāk ir balsojuši es un JanisP. JāņaP "kreisais" profils varētu būt ja nu vienīgi tas, kurš "prasīšot padomu audiofīlu forumos". 
> Balsoju par, jo es ESMU nopietni salīdzinājis un klausījies vairākus interkonekta vadus. Esmu piegājis tam jautājumam pietiekami rūpīgi, pats pārbaudot un veltot tam vairākus vakarus. Esmu tāpat arī klausījies un salīdzinājis akustisko sistēmu vadus un spējis saskatīt atšķirību. Protams, vienmēr varētu domāt par to- kas būtu izdevīgāk- vai nopirkt CD atskaņotāju par 1k LVL un interkonekta vadu par 100LVL vai arī CD atskaņotāju par 1095LVL un interkonekta vadu par piecīti.


 
Par foruma balsojumu. Hmm. Vai nu normundss vai osscar nobalsoja. Piedodiet, ja kādu nepatiesi apvainoju. Tas ir mans subjektīvai viedoklis.

Par vadiem un Maximu. Neprecizitātē ai kā rodas nekonsekvence. Ar maksimas vadiem kā paveiksies.Atrakrīgs kādu vadu kīnietis uztais''ijis Šanhajas pagrabiņā. Izskatās ka consumer tirgus ir sajāts: vai nu galīgi lēti vaidi (maksima), vai overkill (bezgaisa virpuļstravu spinu vērsuma sildītie). Nē nu. Gan jau ka ir kaut kur normālais vidusmērs.

Par vadu skanējumu. Vadam nav jāskan. Vadam ir jānogādā signāls no avota pie saņēmēja. Es jau teicu: ja gribi paklausīties vadu, tad pieliec dažādas kapacitātes kodiķus (10 pF-100 nF robežās kaut vai) starp signālu un ekrānu. Klausies cik gribi. Uzskati to par kabeļa kapacitātes ekvivalentu. Ko tur daudz....

Atkal mušas ar kotletēm. Vads un pasitpirinātājs ir divas dažādas lietas... Bez AFL ir arī citi parametri.
Vai CD skan vienādi? Nē, neskan. Atkarīgs cik labi uztaisīts. Ar vadiem atkal nav ne kāda sakara. Bez AFL ir arī citi parametri.

Nobeigumam: Kādam idiotam jābūt, ka elektrības vada paramtrus raksturo ar 20 dažādiem diamtreim. Kas tie par mēŗijumiem. Es saprotu, ka dzīslas šķersgriezumu piemin. Klāt piemin vidējo attālumu starp dzīslām vadā (tas priekš advancētākajiem hifilītiķiem). Un viss. Nē nu, protams vada pretestība, kapacitātē. kontakta pretestība. Izolatora pretestība. utt. Bet nu Zinošie hifirasti, kā var vadus salīdzināt pēc to diamtriem. Pie tam katra izolējošā materiāla diametri. Nu tak beidziet muļķibas dzīt.

----------


## JDat

> Nu sacepāties gan
> Ne es šo aptauju sāku, ne es ar jums te strīdēšos....Mani priecē, ka viens domubiedrs no 24 noliedzējiem ir!
> aŗi moders pievērsa savu svarīgo uzmanību manai necilajai personai, par netehnisku lietu sludināšanu...cik labi, ka inkvizīcija nestradā un papīrmalka dārga
> 
> kā jau teicu, jūs visi esat savu zināšanu, prasmju, spēju PĀRDEVĒJI un esat ieinteresēti tās pārdot savam pircējam (darba devējam), jo dārgāk, jo labāk! Un viņš savukārt ieinteresēts tos vairumā notirgot...tā kā nevajag te kar marketingu, bagātiem lohiem, utt gudri spriedelēt...visu to nosaka tirgus un tā kvalitāte. Ja prasības zemas, atbilstoša prece, atbilstošs apgrozījums un atbilstošas, arī jūsu tais skaitā, algas kā rezultātā saņemam tādu (izteikti negatīvu, ar skaudības piesitienu) reakciju uz precēm, parādībām, ka tālu pārsniedz indivīda pirktspēju dotajā reģionā...


 Ak mans dieniņ. Atradās moceklis, kurš gatavs sildīto vadu dēļ uz sārta kāpt. Ticības vārdā gatavs sadegt un ar sārta karstumu izsildīt atlikušajiem hifirastiem vadus.  ::  Tad lūk, nesapņo. Es to salīdzinātu nedaudz savādāk. Ir cilvēki, kas uzskata (kaut vai tapēc ka ir satelīttelevīzija) ka zeme ir apaļa, un ir tādi, kas izskata, ka zeme ir plakana. http://mosties.org/ieraksti/1217/ Tad būsu pareizāks salīdzinājums, ne kā inkvizīcija un sārts.


Kā jau tecu sevišķi apdāvinātiem: te ir tehnisks forums, kas balstās uz fiziku nevis uz hifirastu ausi. Par skaudību? Smiekli nāk. Par ko skaudība? Par to ka nvar iztērēt naudu par sūdu? Par tādām lietām neskauž. Par tādām lietām ierēc, ko te viena daļa arī dara. Par to ka visu nosaka tirgus, taisnība. Par kvalitāti arī taisnība. Bet te notiek spriedelēšana par fiziku nevis par to cik izdevīgi biezajiem tirgot sildītos vadus. Neatkāpies no tēmas. Es arī piekrītu, ka sildītos vadus izdevīgi tirgot snobiem. A kas no tā, ja te iet runa par fiziku nevis naudu? Nejauc kotletes ar zigāboliem.

----------


## janisp

Nedaudz ne ne par vadiem bet par diskusijas būtību, stilu un formu.

Šāda pieeja raksturīga gandrīz par jebkuru jautājum, te mūsu apdzīvotajā teritorijā. Dažus gadus atpakaļ iegādājāmies un lietojām sekojošu lodēšanas sistēmu:
http://www.ersa.com/index.php?modul=ent ... nt_add=467

un kā jūs domājat, kādus komentus es es saņēmu no mūsu "tehnarjiem"- stulbums tādu pirkt, vasja ar celtniecības fēnu dara to pašu utt...tonis un stils kā šeit par par kabeļiem un vadītāja materiāliem. Jūs neesat oriģināli. 

Par to aptauju- ieliku ķeksīšus abās sadaļas, tādēļ, ka arī forumos (ārzemju) daudz ko var smelties...

Jā, prāta daudz nevajag, lai piekasītos, piemēram, mūsu lapas tulkojuma kļūdām...vārdiem, nu tad, gudriniek, piesakies par redaktoru uz laiku, atrodi kļūdas, izlabosi atbilstoši lv u ru tehniskajai valodai, būs haltūra...

----------


## Vikings

Pilnīgi savādāka situācija. Protams, var pārlodēt ar fēnu, bet stacija ir labāka, jo kontrolē temperatūru, ierobežo karsējamo laukumu, ir stabila utt, ar ko arī var pamatot stacijas lietderību. Bet ja tiek bīdīta tēma par zelta kontaktu tīrīšanu ar spirtu un vadu celšanu nost no zemes uz stikla paliktņiem - nu kuda, tam nav nekāda praktiska seguma.

----------


## a_masiks

> Piemēram NEO/Oyaide , Furutech, Cardas džeki izgatavoti no eutetiskā (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0% ... 0%BA%D0%B0) demagnetizētā misiņa ar tiešo zelta pārklājumu, vai sudraba+rodija pārklājumu.


 par sudraba+rodija pārklājumu nemācēšu precīzi pateikt, bet kaparu vai misiņu pārklāt pa tiešo ar zeltu ir liela kļūda. Vai arī tas nemaz nav īstai zelts, tjipa ķīmiskais elements Au, bet gan kaut kāds čigānu zelts - metālu sakausējums dzeltenā krāsā.
Iemesls ir triviāls - zelts, tieši tāpat kā svins - ar laiku difundē (iesūcas) mīkstajā kaparā. Vēl padomju laikos, Vefā bija problēmas ar telefonu centrāļu releju kontaktiem. Zeltījums ar laiku pazuda un pazuda arī labs elektriskais kontakts. Risinājums bija vienkāršs - pirms zeltīšanas kontaktus pārklāj ar cietāka metāla kārtu. Nohromē, piemēram. Un tikai tad liek apzeltījuma kārtu. 
Tā, ka "tiešā" zeltīšana ir tehniski analfabētisks fufelis, ar uzsvaru uz šāda tehniskā risinājuma ezotēriskumu. (ar ezotēriku šoreiz saprotot okulto pseidozinātni)




> kā jau teicu, jūs visi esat savu zināšanu, prasmju, spēju PĀRDEVĒJI un esat ieinteresēti tās pārdot savam pircējam (darba devējam), jo dārgāk, jo labāk! Un viņš savukārt ieinteresēts tos vairumā notirgot...tā kā nevajag te kar marketingu, bagātiem lohiem, utt gudri spriedelēt...visu to nosaka tirgus un tā kvalitāte. Ja prasības zemas, atbilstoša prece, atbilstošs apgrozījums un atbilstošas, arī jūsu tais skaitā, algas kā rezultātā saņemam tādu (izteikti negatīvu, ar skaudības piesitienu) reakciju uz precēm, parādībām, ka tālu pārsniedz indivīda pirktspēju dotajā reģionā...


 te neviens nestrīdas par biznesu vai tirgu. Tuksnesī, zināmos apstākļos, arī parasta rāmavas minerālūdens pudele var maksāt kilogramu zelta. Taču ne pircējs, ne pārdevējs (godīgs, protams)  tad rāmavas ūdenim nepiedēvēs maģiskas vai ārstniecības īpašības.
Runa iet par to, ka tava biznesa metode ir acīm redzama klientu krāpšana, piedēvējot savai precei tādas īpašības, kas viņai nemaz nepiemīt. Un uz šo īpašību rēķina, tiek neadekvāti palielināta preces pievienotā vērtība. Tb - tavas preces pievienotā vērtība ir tava prasme krāpties. Nevis tirgoties bet krāpties. Tas pats attiecas uz firmām, kuras ražo to staffu, ko tu tirgo. 
Es saprotu, ka kaut kādi spraudnīši vai ligzdiņas ar "Guči"  vai"Armani" brendu, skaisti noformēti - varētu maksāt lielu naudu. Sava dizaina un brenda dēļ. Pievienotā vērtība te būtu dizains un brends. Normāli, un godīgi - cilvēks zin par ko maksā, un neviens netiek maldināts. Es arī saprotu, ka tavi klienti paši vēlas būt apmānīti, sava apmierinājuma un psiholoģiskā komforta dēļ. Tas ir dabiski un saprotami, taču tas nevar kalpot par iemeslu lai pārkāptu morāles normas un sāktu krāpniecību. Es pieļauju, ka galu galā tu šobrīd staigā pa šauru naža asmeni, balansējot starp legālu biznesu un kaut ko, kas skaitās nelikumīgs un attiecīgi likumīgi sodāms. Domāju, ka tev būs grūti ptacam motivēt lielāko daļu savu apgalvojumu un pierādīt, ka tā nebija klientu maldināšana vai krāpniecība.
Katrā gadījumā, šiet forumā ir publika, kas kaut ko saprot ne tikai no skaistas mūzikas, bet arī no tehnikas, elektronikas, fizikas un ķīmijas. Attiecīgi tavi tamborējumi ar speidozinātniskām zajavām tiek uztverti kā vai nu tava labticīga nezināšana vai kā (un arī es tā uzskatu) - vienkārša krāpniecība, apmuļķojot savus klientus. Tas ka klienti paši muļķojas -tā ir viņu darīšana, bet ja tu (pieņemot ka pats saproti visu pietiekoši labi) viņiem piebalso un uzturi šo muļķošanos - tad tas vismaz manuprāt ir neētiski un amorāli. 
Protams - naudas dēļ visu ko var darīt. 
Arī vecu babulīti nosist 5 latu dēļ. Bet kaut kur laikam taču ir kāda robeža, ko nav labi pārkāpt? 
Katrā gadījumā ir vērts kādreiz to pārdomāt.

Nu, tā kau tkā izskatās man šī situācija....

----------


## JDat

Par staciju. Kāda šķirba ar ko lodēt, ja nodrošina kvalitāti? Viens māk ar fēnu labi lodēts, otrs nemācēs i ar to staciju normāli pielodet. Cita, ļoti svarīga lieta: iedot vajam, kurš tiešām māk ar fēnu liepdēt, nevis petkam, kurš sačakarēs visu. Protams, labs instruments ir laba lieta. TIkai cik ilgā laikā atmaksājas. Ja man vajag tādu agregātu. Max reizi gadā, tad lai vasja lodē. A ja vajag, katru nedēļu, tad loģiski ka atmaksājas. Vēl par Vasju. Es zinu, ka vasja man labi pielodēs attiecīgo mikreni. Mani, kā vasjas klientu nekrata, vai vīņš lodēs ar megapriboru vai ar fēnu. Ja pēc vasjas lodēšanas ir audriņi, tad zvans vajam. Izskaidrošanās: WTF? Un cita lodētāja meklējumi. Tirgus likumi. Cena/kvalitātē. Ja netur līdzi, tad nav konkurētspējīgs. Pie tam vai nu maksāju 50 Ls par dārgo lodēšanu uz agregāta. Ja zinu, ka vaāj (BGA piemēram), tad nesīšu pie agregātlodētāja. Ja man ir 64 kāju mikrene, tad iedošu vasjam, kurs ar fēnu pa 5 Ls uzlodēs kārtīgi. Petkam nedošu, jo petka visu laiku pohains un trīcošām rokam. Zinu ka šamais nepielodēs.  ::  Pats vien esi sapisies savās biznesa teorijās.

Kas attiecas uz haltūru. Piedod, man ir arī citas haltūras, ja var izvēlēties starp haltūrām, un darbs netraucē haltūrai, tad es tā arī daru. Pie tam, man mana reliģija neļaus tulkot to vadu idiotismu, jo es tiešām nerubūju fišķu sildītajos kvanu spinu netralizētajos bezskābekļa vados. Ja tu rubī fišķu tai dumumā, tad kapēc pats tulko. Jebšu tomēr nerubī tajā ko pats tirgo? Nerubī fišku savu produktu spedifikācijā. Reklamē un tirgo herņu, par kuru pats ne ko nezini. Zini tikai to ko citi tml sarakstījuši tml forumos. Sapisies vien pats savos apgalvojumus. Ne maz nebija jāpiesauc.

PS: varbūt atkārtošos, jo a_masiks un Vikings jau iepostēja.

----------


## a_masiks

> Šāda pieeja raksturīga gandrīz par jebkuru jautājum, te mūsu apdzīvotajā teritorijā. Dažus gadus atpakaļ iegādājāmies un lietojām sekojošu lodēšanas sistēmu:
> http://www.ersa.com/index.php?modul=ent ... nt_add=467
> 
> un kā jūs domājat, kādus komentus es es saņēmu no mūsu "tehnarjiem"- stulbums tādu pirkt, vasja ar celtniecības fēnu dara to pašu utt...tonis un stils kā šeit par par kabeļiem un vadītāja materiāliem. Jūs neesat oriģināli.


 Arī man bija tas gods kādus 10 gadus strādāt kantorī, kur bija šāds devaiss. Gan mazliet vecāks modelis. Un es pilnībā piekrītu "tehnarju" viedoklim, un tāds ir arī mans viedoklis. Pie kam, atšķirībā no tevis  - es varu savu viedokli pamatot gan ar savu pieredzi, gan ar fizikas likumiem.

----------


## ansius

::  šogad laikam laba banānu raža ne?  ::

----------


## JDat

> šogad laikam laba banānu raža ne?


 Nē. Visi banāni jau sapuvuši un tauta var turpināt.

----------


## Vikings

> šogad laikam laba banānu raža ne?


 Uz to ļoti mērķtiecīgi iet.  ::

----------


## JDat

Neredzu iemeslu banāniem šajā tēmā. Ši tomēr i sakarīgāka tēma, ne kā: Vai Jūs ticat ūdens atmiņai
Vismaz šobrīd, neatbalstu banānu ideju citādi domājošiem.

Varbūt balsojumu? Vai jābano tie kas uzskata ka sildītie vadi ietekmē skaņu. 
Pēc balsojuma, Vinchi uzliek zīmogu: Odobrenu, un tikai tad hifirasti ēd banānus.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Atkal balsojumu? Kamōn! Nē, nu man vnk šķiet, ka ja cilvēks augstprātīgi un ļoti uzstājīgi cenšās pārliecināt par savas "ticības" taisnību, lai gan manāms pārsvars viņu atspēko ar zinātniskiem argumentiem, tad nav jāskopojas ar brīdinājumu.

----------


## a_masiks

pieturos pie uzskata, ka cilvēkam ir tiesības izteikt savu viedokli, pat ja tas ir pretējs vairākuma viedoklim. 
patiesība netiek atrasta ar balsojumu palīdzību, par banāniem nemaz nerunājot.
Cilvēkiem jāmāk/jāmācās argumentēt un pretargumentēt.
Jāmācās pamatot savus apgalvojumus, pie kam pamatot objektīvi.
Tas attiecas uz visiem - gan hifilītiķiem, gan viņu oponentiem.
Tb - kā teica vecais blēdis Voltērs : "es tev varu nekad nepiekrist, bet esmu gatavs atdot savu dzīvību, lai tikai  tev būtu iespēja izteikt savu viedokli..."
Dzīvību te laikam nevajadzētu nevienam ziedot, taču ļaut izteikties gan vajadzētu... pat ja cilvēks runā galīgas aplamības. /jo to var viņam parādīt, paskaidrot un pamācīt/
Protams, vardarbību, narkotikas un noziedzību gan te nedrīkstētu popularizēt.
nu tā kaut kā....

----------


## JDat

> Atkal balsojumu? Kamōn! Nē, nu man vnk šķiet, ka ja cilvēks augstprātīgi un ļoti uzstājīgi cenšās pārliecināt par savas "ticības" taisnību, lai gan manāms pārsvars viņu atspēko ar zinātniskiem argumentiem, tad nav jāskopojas ar brīdinājumu.


 Kamon, es troļļojos lai ir kāda kustība topikā.  ::

----------


## osscar

a man būs jaunas skandas - ala diy kits : 





tikai skaļruņi būs šādi:



tas tā - dļja podderzhki audifilskoj diskusii. nezinu ar ko šos kopā klausīšu, bet uznāca mirkļa vājusm un pasūtīju  ::

----------


## ivog

Oscar, pasaki labāk, kur tādus smukus korpusus dabūji? Tiešām pats uzmeistaroji?

----------


## osscar

korpusus pasūtīju netā - 75 USD pāris

----------


## arnis

cik atceros, tev patika smaart -- nu panjem mikji un tad pameeri magnitude sadlajaa un paskati to sarkano augsheejo liikniiti kas raadaas koherence ::  buut interesanti paskatiit taadai konstrukcijai  ::

----------


## osscar

samērīšu, ir man kaut kur mikrofons nobāzts. atradīšu - samērīšu - vēl jau tikai no konkongas vai no kurienes ceļo tie brīnumi  :: . Skaidrs, ka nekādus brīnumus nevar gaidīt, bet pēc atsauksmēm labi tie mazie grabuļi skan. protams kasti prasītos biku svaādāku, bet lielāka ir dārgāka ut.t.

----------


## WildGun

Lasīju, lasīju, smējos, raudāju (gandrīz, dēļ smiekliem..), cietu sāpes vēdera rajonā (atkal dēļ tiem pašiem smiekliem), bet cerēju, ka nebūs nekas jābilst...

Bet šitas 


> Esmu tāpat arī klausījies un salīdzinājis akustisko sistēmu vadus un spējis *saskatīt* atšķirību.


  man tomēr piespieda kaut ko tomēr bilst...

Ceru, ka *jankus* pēc inerces izteicies eee... ne visai precīzi, kaut gan - ej nu sazini....

Par "saskatīt" - Oskars dikti pareizi teica, ka vizuālajam iespaidam ir milzīga nozīme. Piekrītu !!! Cmuki ir un paliek cmuki, lai ko arī kāds neteiktu. Bet tam pašam Oskaram ir vēl viena taisnība - uz skaņu tas cmukums neatstāj *nekādu* iespaidu. Bet psīcholōģiskais iespaids ir.
Braucam tālāk.
Sildīto, atskābekļoto, īpašā veidā svētīto (ar autora parakstu   ::  ) un citādi "uzlaboto" tīkla vadu ražotāji obligāti pieliks maksimālas pūles, lai tas vada gabals izskatītos smuki. Lai tam drāts galam līdzi nāktu 200 lpp bieza instrukcija vismaz 30 valodās. Lai audiorastu forumos obligāti būtu kāds, kurš gatavs iet uz sārta, lai tikai kāds vada gals nepaliktu nesasildīts. Tas viss rezultējas iekš tā, ka publikums savāksies pietiekošā skaitā. Un kur tad nu bez spīdīgiem žurnālīšiem ar klāt pieliktu, *pareizi* ierakstītu CD !!! Un sekojoša paskaidrojuma, kas tur ir jāsaklausa. Jo krutie audiorasti tak tur to kaut ko saklausa !!  Un nomainot šito vadiņu pret to, vēl vairāk saklausa !!!! Un tam vadiņam, uztinot  Kenijas augstkalnu apgabalos audzētu zīdtārpiņu (baroti ar īpaši šķirotu, Naskas tuksnesī audzētu kolibriju ligzdām) zīdu, vispābā mākslenieks nāk Tev virsū, ka nekur glābties !!!!!!!

Vai tik nebūs atkal psīcholōģiskais? Cmuki tak, ne? Un vēl tā grāmatiņa.....

U.T.T. U.J.PRJ.....

Tufta, mīlīši, absolūta tufta !!!

Par to, ka CD atskaņotāji atšķiras mežonīgi - absolūta taisnība. Taču neviens man nevarēs iestāstīt, ka DAC zeltītā korpusā rada kaut ko atmosfēriskāku, salīdzinot ar DAC plastmasā. No kurienes, mīlīši? Tad jau sanāk, ka tas zeltītais korpuss kaut ko liek klāt? Ja tā, tad tie tak ir kropļojumi, vai ne? Manuprāt, nekas ļaunāks nevar būt.

Tas pats par LP - ja tavam pleierim virsū ir āmurgalva, tad nekāds zelta vadiņš neko neglābs.

Tas pats par akustiku - ja pļurņiku nav, pareizi uztaisītas kastes nav, tad nav. Ar filtru piemeklēšanu, jo vairāk - ar sidraba vadiem neko neizmainīsi. 

Āmen !!

p.s. Rīt visi ejam, kur jāiet. Man liekas, ka šitā politirastija arī ir jāmaina.....

----------


## Long

Lasot šo visu nāk prātā daži forumi ārzemēs, kur daži ...rasti tika izbanoti ārā. Tā kā ideja nav jauna.
Rupji lamāties gan nav labi, bet šajā pusē laikam tā ir norma.
a_masiks varētu juridiskajā pastudēt un prom uz "turieni". Sabāzt cietumos Nordost, Siltech, Audioquest, u.c. darboņus. Tur patērētāju aizsardzības institūcijas ir vairāk spējīgas nekā vietējais ptac.
Jā, vēl Kenam Išivatam varētu brīdinājumu aizsūtīt, jo viņš ar izteicās par kabeļu "skanēšanu", citādi pikets pie elkor veikala garantēts ar aicinājumu boikotēt Marantz izstrādājumus.
Tirgoties ar "naudīgiem lohiem", kuri nav fiziku skolā mācījušies, ar nav tik vienkārši. Un tā nu nav, ka viņi neko nedzird un nejēdz. Ja kāds no viņiem sajutīsies "uzmests", tad izsaku līdzjūtību pārdevējam.
Bet atgriežoties pie tēmas, trūkst vēl viena atbilde: klausīties & mērīt. Darīt kaut ko mērparātu dēļ nav jēgas, ja netiek gūts emocionāls baudījums no mūzikas klausīšanās.
Par mērīšanu, te jau ekspertu ir kā biezs. Būtu intersanti uzzināt kāpēc Estonijas priekša vairs neskan, kaut gan AFR 3 punktos bija OK.  ::  
Kam ar angļu valodu nav problēmu var palasīt šo:
http://www.eetimes.com/design/audio-...cables--Part-6

----------


## WildGun

Jopcikiņ, long, Tu vienā teikumā pateici visu....

"klausīties & mērīt. Darīt kaut ko mērparātu dēļ nav jēgas, ja netiek gūts emocionāls baudījums no mūzikas klausīšanās."

Protams, paliek jautājums - kas ir "emocionāls baudījums", kas ir "mūzikas klausīšanās", kas ir mūzika, kas ir klausīšanās un, beigu beigās, kas ir "emocionāls baudījums no mūzikas klausīšanās". 

Es vairāk sliecos uz pēdējo ...

----------


## osscar

Nu tā globāli, man patīk tas pats klausīšanās process  ::  patīk, jo īpaši plates ar sieviešu vokāliem un iznstrumentiem , kuras klausos weekendos, kaut kā man patīk tas vinila dzīvīgums, ja salīdzina ar CD, un nekas, ka CD skaitās labāks "pēc cipariem" . Tajā paša laikā CD ir mans pamat ēdiens. Patīk  kā tie dzelži izskatās. patīk minimālisms. nepatīk lampiņas, VU, displeji ut.t. Nepatīk plastmasas krāsotas sudrabā , nepatīk usb caurumi un konektori priekšpusē  :: . patīk alumīnijs, koks etc. Bet tas jau par visām jomām  ::  nepatīk mp3 un dvd ripi , nepatīk lamināti , ģipškartons, nepatīk gāzētais alus tāpat kā alus plastmasā  un tā tālāk. Patīk dabīgi materiāli, bet tas nav ekoloģiski un ekonomiski, bet kā saka - dzīvo vienreiz, tad nav ko lauzties. Katram savas prasības un iespējas un principi. Ir dāžādi principi - es piem. varu iztērēt pat varēk nekā citreiz  varētu atļauties, cits var atļauties vairāk, bet viņu apmierina plastmasas PC tumbas vai sausā zupa pusdienās....Par vadiem globāli tas pats, ja man būtu demietiem kilo latu sistēma - es ar nopirktu vadus pa 200Ls, kaut vai tāpēc , ka ja viss ir bling bling, tad lai ar vadi ir bling bling.

----------


## gerda

Kārtējo reizi saskāros ar cilvēku aprobežotību un to, ka nespēj pieņemt citu viedokli tikai tāpēc, ka tas ir savādāks. Noniecinot citus jau gudrāki nepaliksiet.  ::  Pasaulē ir daudz neizskaidrojamu un nenomērāmu lietu, skaņa un tās kvalitāte arī tai skaitā.

----------


## osscar

Man pašam neskauž ja kādam ir tie vadi, lai jau pērk un tā, bet daži to vnk sludina un aģitē par daudz bez pamatojuma un ja aizrāda - tad nosauc visus latvijā par nabagiem, jo redz arzemē pērk  ::  . kas tic lai tic. Man savs viedoklis, citam savs.

----------


## Didzis

Long, to Estoniju es centīšos pamērīt kārtīgi un pārbaudīt. Vienīgi tam aparātam jau pircējs uzradies. Mani jau tas arī interesē un es vienmēr esmu teicis, ka vajag klausīties un merīt. Nu nevar būt tā, ka neuzpeld mērijumos lietas kuras var saklausīt. Tak nemēra audioifīli!  Cita lieta, ka kaut vai tie paši lampinieki ienes zināmus kropļojums, bet cilvēkiem ta patīk   ::  Ej nu tad saproti, vai pietiks ar 2% kropļojumiem, vai vēl piemest   ::  
gerda, kāda tur cilvēku aprobežotība vai neiecietība. Ja audiomīlētājs nomaina vadu, saklausa izmaiņas skanejumā un vēl veiktu ektriskus merijumus pirrms un pēc maiņas, tad būtu par ko runāt.Būtu intermodulācijas diagramas, būtu frekvenču līknes, u.t.t. Ja audiomīletājs skaidri un gaiši uzraksta, ka elektrības vads skaņu neuzlabo, bet viņš no ta gūst estētisku baudījumu, tad visu cieņu cilvēka priekša. Vismaz netiek gvelztas muļķības. Katrs pa savam tak mēs naudu tērejam. Cits varbūt "estētisku baudījumu" gūst no divlitru plastmasas aluspudeles, a citam padavaj dabīgu alu no muciņas   ::

----------


## janisp

Tad nu emocijas ir norimušas, es ceru, tad nolēmu padalīties ar lasām vielu, jo sevišķi tā varētu būt interesanta Didzim, kā nesimetrisko risinājumu noliedzējam. Gribu piebilst, ka autors ir autoritāte (bet ne kriminālā ::  ) Krievijā, un no skaņas un elektronikas kaut ko saprot. Ja kāds saprot krievu valodu- fails piesprādzēts. Jā, viņa lapā ir ierakstu paraugi, man ļoti patīk Pelagejas dziesma, un paraugos var dzirdēt, kā var skanēt mp3, ja izejmateriāla kvalitāte ir augstā līmenī. Un pirms aplikt, nolikt, apsmiet, apd..st šo cilvēku un viņa viedokli, painteresējieties ko viņš dara un kas viņš pa fruktu:

http://www.inoman.ru/works.html

----------


## JDat

> Kārtējo reizi saskāros ar cilvēku aprobežotību un to, ka nespēj pieņemt citu viedokli tikai tāpēc, ka tas ir savādāks. Noniecinot citus jau gudrāki nepaliksiet.  Pasaulē ir daudz neizskaidrojamu un nenomērāmu lietu, skaņa un tās kvalitāte arī tai skaitā.


 jančukiņ! Tu ar tiem fake profiliem neaizraujies. Es ticu ka eksistē arī NLO, ūdens atmiņa, illuminati, free energy, mūžigie dzinēji un citas lietas.  :: 
Tas ka tu sabalsot no viltus profiliem, tas liecina ka gribi vairot tautas stulbumu ģemetriskā progresijā.  ::

----------


## arnis

> jančukiņ!


 Jdat -- vai man tev jaa-atgaadina, kaa beidzaas diskusija par oscilograafa paardoshanu un sava viedoklja "popularizeeshanu" saistiibaa ar_ Leoninju_ ? :: 
Interesenti protams nevar apskatiit, jo saistoshie posti ir nodzeesti, un sarakstiitas atmazkas, ka nejaushi saspaidiits kontrolpanelis, bet nu JDats jau zin ....

----------


## arnis

Runaajot par teemu --- manupraat mums katram sisteemaa ir savi miinusi. katram. shaubos, ka te kaadam maajaas ir tik perfekti izlasiita sisteema, ka vieniigais pietruukstoshais mainiigais komponents tajaa buutu kaut tie pashi JaanjaP vadi ...

----------


## janisp

> Kārtējo reizi saskāros ar cilvēku aprobežotību un to, ka nespēj pieņemt citu viedokli tikai tāpēc, ka tas ir savādāks. Noniecinot citus jau gudrāki nepaliksiet.  Pasaulē ir daudz neizskaidrojamu un nenomērāmu lietu, skaņa un tās kvalitāte arī tai skaitā.
> 
> 
>  jančukiņ! Tu ar tiem fake profiliem neaizraujies. Es ticu ka eksistē arī NLO, ūdens atmiņa, illuminati, free energy, mūžigie dzinēji un citas lietas. 
> Tas ka tu sabalsot no viltus profiliem, tas liecina ka gribi vairot tautas stulbumu ģemetriskā progresijā.


 JDat, kādā sakarā esi tik familiārs, es jau lodēt pratu, kad tu savam fāterim vēl pautos nebiji. 
   Otrkārt, ja tu proti ip adreses nolasīt, tas nenozīmē ka esi gudrs un sakarīgs. Cik tizlam jābūt,lai domātu, ka es veidotu feiku profilu un pie tam vēl ar sievietes vārdu! ak tu mazais perverseli :: ! Ja gribi, iepazīstināšu ar Gerdu! Tu pat nevari iedomāties, ka cilvēkam var būt domubiedri, tev jau saprotama tikai riešana barā, slēpjoties aiz neko neizsakošiem nikiem. Tas tā piebilde...

cerēju, ka būs miers te, jums ir ko palasīt, ari Longa pievienotais materiāls ir ļoti interesants.Starp citu, Rīga jau ir tas Nomana mikrofons ar augstvoltīgo nesimetrisko izeju, cilvēkiem patīk...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu gan panesās! Jauni lietotāji parādās viena posta dēļ.  ::  Un tipa te tos ar citādu orientāciju nemīl. Tak, pasarg dievs, mīliet savu tīkla vadu kā sevi pašu un sildiet vai dzesējiet. Starp citu, nevienam nav ienācis prātā vadus uz tumbām šķidrā slāpeklī mērkt?  ::  Līdzko runas pagriežas no ezotērikas uz tīri tehniskām, fizikālām lietām, tā uzreiz - mūs te nemīl un aiziet apvainoties. Tad atnāk atpakaļ un ieliek rakstu par mikrofonu pievienošanu studijas apstākļos (tālāk uz sitiena neizlasīju, vēlāk palasīšu), bet, ja sākas basņas par to, ka vājie signāli to mazās enerģijas dēļ lien caur vadu ķerdamies aiz molekulām..., un, OK, es neesmu profesionāls elektroniķis ne fiziķis, baigi sen tas bija, kad ar tām lietām kaut cik nodarbojos, bet... vai tad nesimetriskā slēgumā signāls neiet pa abiem vadiem? Tas, ka viens vads tiek nosaukts par kopējo un sazemēts kaut ko maina? Bet visticamāk, ka tas cilvēks tiešām ir gudrs, bet bīda savas rebes un attiecīgajās aprindās tādā veidā kļūst par nenoliedzamu autoritāti. OK, Jānip, nebļausties, kādu dienu izlasīšu to rakstu, bet, cik izlasīju, neko revolucionāru (izņemot to, ka signāls ķeras aiz molekulām) neuzzināju. 
p.s. kā tad tur bija ar to elektronu ātrumu?  ::

----------


## JDat

Uhh kur aizķeru aiz nerva...  :: 




> cerēju, ka būs miers te, jums ir ko palasīt, ari Longa pievienotais materiāls ir ļoti interesants.Starp citu, Rīga jau ir tas Nomana mikrofons ar augstvoltīgo nesimetrisko izeju, cilvēkiem patīk...


 Ko tu tur stāsti pa augstvoltīgu nesimetrisku Nomana mikrofonu. Varētu sīkāk? Kur ir nomana mikrofons? Pie tevis? Studijā kādā? Ir nācies redzēt dažādas mikrofonu lietas tuvplānā. Vēlies padiskutēt (neiesaistot sildītos vadus)?

----------


## janisp

> Uhh kur aizķeru aiz nerva... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Neaizķēri...vienkārši nomet apgriezienus un būs labi...

par diskutēšanu forumos- ar troļliem nediskutēju.Par nomana mikrofonu palasi autora lapā, mikrofoni nav mans lauciņš- mans ir kabeļi, konektori,  un man uzdevums piemeklēt klientam labāko, viņa budžeta ietvaros...tev to nesaprast.

----------


## Delfins

Uzsildīšana pie Tevis!? Un kā ar transportu? Laikam specializēta piegāde vajadzīga..

----------


## Jurkins

::  Eh, man jau pašam apnika  ::  
Un ko Tu saki, ja klients prasa par elektronu ātrumu vados (vot piesējos, vai ne).

----------


## janisp

[quote=
p.s. kā tad tur bija ar to elektronu ātrumu?  :: [/quote]

Jurkin, par to elektronu plūsmas salīdzināšanu ar gaismas ātrumu- uzraksti jautājumu uz Nordost, jo viņi savos dārgā gala kabeļos pielieto šo salīdzināsanu procentos un JA raksta tad arī atbild par saviem vārdiem. Tā kā es neesmu Nordost distributors, nu nav man detalizētas informācijas. Cik zinu tad audikabeļu daļa ražotāja produkcijas kopapjomā ir ap 10% (nordost ir tirdzniecības zīmols šai izstrādājumu grupai), pārējais vadi un kabeļi medicīnai, aviācijai, var būt arī NASA, kas zin, man jau neatskaitās. Uzraksti, saņmsi atbildi, padalīsies ar infu, man arī būtu interesanti.

----------


## Jurkins

Jānip, ko viņi var atbildēt, ja fizika to jau sen ir atbildējusi. Elektronu ātrumam nav absolūti nekāda sakara ar elektriskā lauka ātrumu (varu kļūdīties terminos). Tas nozīmē to, ka ja Tu vienā kabeļa galā elektronus iekrāsosi ar zaļu krāsu, iespējams, ka otrā kabeļa galā kāds no šiem neparādīsies nekad (nu ļoti ilgi). Es citādu atbildi arī negaidīju. Beidz apvainoties un trin saviem klientiem sildītos vadus un svētos konektorus, bet nepaģēri, lai visi pārējie vienbalsīgi kliedz, ka Tava sekta ir cool. Tici man, nav nekāda naida, vienkārši beidz vijobivatsa.

----------


## osscar

tieši tā, piekrītu jurkinam. man besī tas, ka jams piedāva cilvēkiem neadekvātas lietas - te savus kodas krāmus ar 84 db jūtību  par 99 Ls , te usb to Spdif par 99 Ls .....te vadus par 200 Ls. Viņš ir tirgotājs . te ik pa 3 gadi savus spama kabeļ dot blog com iespamo forumos. pats varbūt arī saprot kaut ko no fizikas un elektronikas, bet lej "ūdeni"

----------


## janisp

Jurkin, skaisti di..st nav malku cirst ::  uzraksti ražotājam un pajautā, tā arī raksti- es fiziķis, Nobeļa komisijas neatzīts, saku jums,ka jūs tur USA neko no fizikas nejēdzat, krāpjaties, parkāpjat patērētāju tiesības, padraudi , ka iesūdzēsi tiesā...

 nepatīk tēma "češi daļše" , ne tu šo tēmu sāki, ne mani te regulēsi. Es tevi neaiztieku, vispār tiko pamanīju, nebūtu uzbāzies kā lēta ...toč nepamanītu.

----------


## JDat

Man nesaprast? Mnu mnu. Ja jau tā. Kāds sakars mikrofoniem ar taviem vadiem? Ak tad neceļu? Pirmo reizi dzirdu par onkuli Vasju Nomanu. Tas rakstiņš ir tā 50/50 => zinātne/pseidozinātne. Ir lietas, kuras šmais raksta pareizi un ir lietas kur šamais sabridies. Ja iedursi acī un bakstīsi, tad precizēšu. Par tafu bez viduspunkta. Teorijā pareizi: ne kas nav ideāls. Praksē: Cik daudz ir pieļaujama atkarība. Tu jau tikai bildēs esi redzējis BLUE Bottle, a man pat ir nācies lodēt vadu priekš tāda. Trafu esi redzējis tādam miķim? Sūds ar vadiem, krānu staipīšanu un fātera salodētajām olām, vai kas tev tur bija par murgiem. Gadījumā neesi sajaucis Vasju Nomanu un Noimani?  Neumann Microphones, kuri tiešām ir arī Latvijā. Gan jaunie, gan vecie, restaurētie. Un? Ko tu ar to gribēji teikt? Man zināms onkulītis restaurē tos mikrofonus.

Sākumā linki arī nav vienkārši tā pat ielikti, ir bijusi mazum-mazītiņa darīšana ar lodāmuru abiem dotajiem linkiem.  :: 

Turpini lodēt olas fāterim. Nez kas sanāks. Tas tā, piebildei...


Kāpēc tu sūti neticīgos uz krāpnieku kantoriem pēc jautājumiem? Pats nevari atbildēt? Vai man, neticīgajam, jāpūlās un jāmēģina noticēt? Tas jau tavs darbiņš (un tavs bizness): pārliecināt, ka man, neticīgajam, nav taisnība. Tā ka sūti vien pats, un atbildi vari iepostēt pat netulkotu.  :: 

Ja gedra nav tavs viltus profils, tad tas noteikti ir tavs klients(e), kuru tu apvārdoji lai piereģistrējas un ieposto savas kabeļu skanēšanas sajūtas.

----------


## Jurkins

Da kāda vella pēc man rakstīt ražotājam? Tu te spamo to visu herņu iekšā. Tāpēc jautāju Tev - ļoti zinošam kabeļu pārdevējam. Ja nevari atbildēt, tā arī pasaki. Nobeļa prēmija, bļin, apmēram 9-tās klases viela.
p.s. Tu ar vārdiem uzmanīgāk, kabeļu pārdevēj, ka nesanāk ar savu mīksto vietu kādu kabeli sasildīt.

----------


## osscar

janisp varētu pats radīt kādu savu kruto kabeli ar pievienoto vērtību - citādi - parasts tirgotājs. Un es jau toč neko no tevis nepirkšu. ārzemju forumos neviens tirgotājs sevi nereklamē un neuzbāžas. Kaut vai mani iepriekš pieminētie full range skaļruņi no markaudio pa 69 usd pāris, tas imho ir labs piedāvājums. Tavs mārketinga stils nav man pieņemams. . Tev vēl daudz jāmācās. Daudz diy forumos puiši trigo dažādas komponentes, vadus u.c. lietas - bet neviens neuzbāžas, nepārliecina, un ar to arī "paņem" , no tava stila vien ir riebums. sorry. nekā personīga. Nu kaut vai pass - tirgo kitus, detaļas - ok jurkins vai kaspich teiks lazha shēmas - bet tauta pērk, jo jamam ir attieksme. visiem palīdz ar padomu, neko neuzspiež etc, tieši otrādi - entuziastiem uzsauc par velti - dārgus korpusus un trafus.

----------


## Jurkins

osscar, Pass ir elles vecis. Visu cieņu viņam. Patiesībā jau viņš ir uzracis zelta vidusceļu starp vienkāršību un skanējumu. Pilnīgi piekrītu, ka viņa F5 ir 4 tranzistoru šedevrs. Da vot vnk. man ir personības dalīšanās  ::   - tas elektroniķis, kas iekšā, neliek mieru.
Bet Janisp, spriežot pēc viņa atbildēm, kabeli radīt nav spējīgs, tikai pievienoto vērtību, ietrinot kādam cita radīto kabeli. Nē nu< OK, nekāda naida, tirgus ekonomika - ja ir pieprasījums, ir piedāvājums. Viņa problēma ir pārlieka agresivitāte.

----------


## osscar

bet viņam ir attieksme (pass) , viņš piem, par velti sataisa kādam transportējot salauzu ampu, vai uzsauc 200 USD uz burning amp festivālu. Eh tas varētu būt labs pasākums. Viņam ir kreativitāte un vienkāršība. Forumā - jebkuru iesācēju palabos, shēmās dod padomus. forumā regulāri atbild.

----------


## Jurkins

> bet viņam ir attieksme (pass) , viņš piem, par velti sataisa kādam transportējot salauzu ampu, vai uzsauc 200 USD uz burning amp festivālu. Eh tas varētu būt labs pasākums. Viņam ir kreativitāte un vienkāršība. Forumā - jebkuru iesācēju palabos, shēmās dod padomus. forumā regulāri atbild.


 domāju, ka nekļūdīšos, ja teikšu, ka viņam(pass) tā ir sirdslieta, savukārt janimp tajā brīdī acu zīlītēs $, viņš ir netalantīgs tirgotājs, kurš absolūti neko nezina par tēmu, tikai datašītus no galvas samācījies. Bet viņu tur nevar vainot, tipisks tirgus ekonomikas produkts.

----------


## osscar

kNu jurkin gribi F5 salodēt - es tev pus duci  ar  2sk170  un pārīti 2sj74 (lietoti : ) ) nosūtīt for free  ::  |

----------


## Jurkins

> kNu jurkin gribi F5 salodēt - es tev pus duci  ar  2sk170  un pārīti 2sj74 (lietoti : ) ) nosūtīt for free  |


 Vecīt, baigais paldies, man ir tie lauktranzistori, bet ir 4 .CIR faili, kuri būtu jāsalodē, kuriem neesmu līdz šim analogus atradis (es nesaku, ka esmu baigais izgudrotājs, vnk. tādus risinājumus neesmu redzējis ne vegalabā ne diyaudio, gan jau kaut kur ir), bet laika ir ellišķīgi maz, bļin, darbā krīzi nemaz nejūt   ::

----------


## osscar

nu tas labi, ka ir, jo 2sj74 jau paliek par deficītu....nu tad tik lodē augšā - par darbu piekrītu - pašam ar ir noslodze, ka tik piķotu vairāk : D

----------


## Jurkins

Loģiski, nafig vajag normālus FETus, ja var sildītus vadus pieslēgt.

----------


## tornislv

Uff . Man gan labi, ka divas dienas ap Peipusa ezeru un pa vecām Igauņu muižām braukāju, citādi nāktos te visiem stāstīt KURAS Universitātes (ne Latvijas) Fizikas fakultāti esmu beidzis un ko mērījis  :: 
Topiks bezsakarīgs tāds, jo faktu nenoliegsi - sūdīgi ekranēts, sūdīgi salodēts/sapresēts vads, oksidējušies kontakti var ienest problēmas traktā. Esmu pat sastapies ar parādību, kad oksīda kārta uzvedas kā pusvadītājs. Esmu klausījies (tieši _klausījies_, nemērot parametrus) daudzus normālus vadus, ja vads ir normāls, tad starpību neesmu dzirdējis. Laikam tā mana maka problēma. Tiesa, es gan nedzīvoju gluži no algas...   ::

----------


## LPSR

Pieņemsim ka sildītie vadi, super  kontakti, neļauj signālam aizķerties aiz molekulām. Bet kā tad ir ar aparatūras trafu? Ar plates celiņiem? Ar detaļu kājām? Kā tas signāls ieskrienas, tā pret pašu aparatūru aizķeras. Vēl bišķi var ieskrieties uz labā drošinātāja rēķina.

----------


## JDat

> Esmu pat sastapies ar parādību, kad oksīda kārta uzvedas kā pusvadītājs.


 Mister Torņa kungs!  ::  Jūs neesat vienīgais.  :: 

Nesen atnesa mixerpulti uz remontu. Defekts: neskan labais master kanāls.
Klasiskais defekts: Insert ligzā nav kontakta?
Nē. Sarežītāk. ka iedod signāli līdz klipingam, tā, hops un labais kanāls strādā. Loki pCB, cik gribi, kontakts ir. Atstāj izslēgtu uz kādu laiciņu Pēc tam ieslēdz un gļuks parādas. Izjaukt čakars. Nu izjaucu. Hmm Itkā viss smuki. Stnarts: netirumi pie feideriem. Nu nekas. Kamēr ir gļuks ar labo kanālu (neskan), shēmu rokā (lai nav jāpēta un galvā jāzimē shēma, jāmeklē kur kura pretestība pieslēgta. Skatos shēmā. Oscili šur, oscili tur. Yess. Atrasts. Celiņš uz PCB, blakus feiderim, kas aiziet uz Insert ligzdu. Nezvanās maita tāds. Uz vadiņa mazs zaļš pleķītis. Ar mikroskopu nepētīs. Uzlodē peremičku no parasta vada un gatas. Strādā kā puķīte. A līdz tam: nestrādā, kamēr neiedos kārtīgi signālu, lai "izrauj cauri". Kapēc tā notika? Kārteējie sūdi iepilējuši pultī. Pie tam agresīvi, ja jau cauri maskai (vai tml) ir tikši. Piemeties zaļonis uz vara celiņa.Varbut ja iepriekš bijusi mikroplaisa vai tml. HZ. Ar elektronu mikroskopu pētīt nebija interese.  ::  Tāds lūk makšķernieku stāsts.

----------


## Larisa

> Kārteējie sūdi iepilējuši pultī. Pie tam agresīvi, ja jau cauri maskai (vai tml) ir tikši. Piemeties zaļonis uz vara celiņa


 Neļaujiet kaķītim rāpties uz savām elektroniskajām ierīcēm! Šī "skābe" labi parādīs, ka daudzi _gold plated_ konektori ir visai tīri no zelta.   ::

----------


## janisp

> Pieņemsim ka sildītie vadi, super  kontakti, neļauj signālam aizķerties aiz molekulām. Bet kā tad ir ar aparatūras trafu? Ar plates celiņiem? Ar detaļu kājām? Kā tas signāls ieskrienas, tā pret pašu aparatūru aizķeras. Vēl bišķi var ieskrieties uz labā drošinātāja rēķina.


 taisnība 100%, bet pēc 230V ieejas drošinātāja, kabeļu un citu piederumu kompetence beidzas, tur jāsāk darboties jums, elektroniķiem. Esmu pārliecināts, ka tas ir visai plašs darbības lauciņš tiem, kas prot, zina, un saprot ko grib. mans lauciņš ir piedāvāt, var būt ne tik efektīvus risinājumus skanējuma uzlabošanai, cilvēkiem, kas paši neprot, nevar, negrib iejaukties aparatūras shēmā un konstrukcijā. Aŗī gadījumā, ja aparāti ir tik augstas klases, ka tur grūti atrast ko uzlabot, kaut vai šajā:http://jeffrowlandgroup.com/us/pream...criterion.html

----------


## janisp

> Kārteējie sūdi iepilējuši pultī. Pie tam agresīvi, ja jau cauri maskai (vai tml) ir tikši. Piemeties zaļonis uz vara celiņa
> 
> 
>  Neļaujiet kaķītim rāpties uz savām elektroniskajām ierīcēm! Šī "skābe" labi parādīs, ka daudzi _gold plated_ konektori ir visai tīri no zelta.


 jā, mums gadus 10 atpakaļ bija klients, kura kaķim patika čurāt uz lielā teļuka rindu izvērses trafu ::  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> a_masiks varētu juridiskajā pastudēt un prom uz "turieni". Sabāzt cietumos Nordost, Siltech, Audioquest, u.c. darboņus. Tur patērētāju aizsardzības institūcijas ir vairāk spējīgas nekā vietējais ptac.
> Jā, vēl Kenam Išivatam varētu brīdinājumu aizsūtīt, jo viņš ar izteicās par kabeļu "skanēšanu", citādi pikets pie elkor veikala garantēts ar aicinājumu boikotēt Marantz izstrādājumus.


 Nopietnas firmas, kuras atbild par saviem vārdiem un savu reklāmu - nereklamē pseidozinātniskas zajavas. Esi laipni aicināts uzrādīt Nordosta reklāmu vai oficiālu paziņojumu, ka elektroni viņu vados skrien ātrāk, nekā citos kapara vados. Kā arī to, kā viņi šo fenomenu ir izmērījuši. Nu, kaut vai ka Nordost apgalvo, ka sildītos (un pēc tam loģiski - atdzisušos) vados, elektroni plūst kā ieziepēti, bet parastajos - ķerās aiz molekulām. 
Tas, ka oficiālā reklāmā saka A, bet nepārāk gudriem klientiem ļauj no tā pašiem izsecināt ka ir B - tā ir klientu pašu problēma.
Īstās problēmas sākas, kad reselleris (tālāk izplatītājs) jau pats sāk reklamēt produktu pamatojoties maldīgajā secinājumā B. Jo tā jau IR klientu maldināšana.
Ja Kens Išivans kā privātpersona apgalvo, ka svētā Izodora ikona, uzlīmēta uz tumbas aizmugures, dod neticami dzidru akustiku un maigi gaisīgu audio skanējumu - tās ir viņa paša domas, viņa ticība, viņa ponti. Uz Marantz tas nekādi neattiecas. Gluži kā mūsu matemātikas profesora A.Buiķa kapitālie pekstiņi torsionu laukos un ezotērikas-reliģijas miksēšana ar zinātni - nenozīmē ka latvijas zinātņu akadēmija tagad ir okulto un maģijas "zinātņu" centrs. Savā lauciņā -matemātikā, Buiķis neko tādu neatļaujas. A pārējās aktivitātes nav oficiālas un nopietni netiek uztvertas.
Savukārt, Marantz var reklamēt savu produkciju, savus lampiniekus ar argumentiem par "maigu skaņu", vai "dižciltīgu skaņu", taču noklusēt vai neuzsvērt audio kropļu līmeni, jo tieši šie signāla kropļi arī dod reklamēto efektu.
Tātad  - jāatšķir mušas no kotletēm. Tb - personisko viedokli no oficiālas reklāmas. Manis pēc kāds var uzskatīt, ka tumbā ir nevis elektromagnētiska aukstiska sistēma, bet gan mazu rūķīšu orķestris, kurš tad arī izpilda visus audio sistēmas pieprasītos skaņdarbus. Bet ja *veikals* sāks apgalvot, ka viņu tumbās strādā mulenrūžā, lasvegasā vai Sidnejas koncertzālē apmācīti rūķīši.... hmmmm... manuprāt veikalam tomēr būs nepatikšanas...

----------


## JDat

> jā, mums gadus 10 atpakaļ bija klients, kura kaķim patika čurāt uz lielā teļuka rindu izvērses trafu


 
Lai arī stasts par mikserpulti nav saistīts ar kaķīti, tomēr. Ja jau par kaķīšiem.

Skolnieciņš ar kāju atver durvis sevisā. Bravūrīgi prasa garantiju ģitātas kompītim. Kompītis iesācējiem. Ārējais adapteris uz 12 V utt.

Jā, tiešām nestrādā. Izrādās ka sunītis vai kaķītis apčurāja barošanas adaptera ligzru. Korozija un nestrādā.  :: 
Ir dzirdēti stāsti par jauniem Sintiņiem kurus apčurā kaķīši.  :: 
Vienā subā tika atrasts pelnutrauks un benčiki. Sibam plakans fāzinvertos. Kā reiz pelnutrauku var iemānīt iekšā. Bāra apmeklētāji.  :: 
Cits gadījums, atkal ar siniņu. Opītis atnes. Sūdzas ka daži taustiņi nestrādā.
Klasika ar putekļiem zem gumijām. Jājauc vaļā. Sintiņs tiek apgriezts ar taustiņiem uz leju. Bļīn! No kurienes cigarešu pelni? Jopcig! Sāk birs ārā no skaļruņu restēm.  ::  Neko. Izjaucu un ar putekļusūcēju savācu aptuveni 1 tējas krūzi at pelniem. Bez pārspīlējumiem. Opitim prasu: "Kāpēc izmanto skaļruņu nodalījumus kā pelnutrauku?" Šamais brīnās un saka: "Nūū. Man pelnutrauks uz skaļruņa sieta uzlikts. Pīpēju un spēlēju sintiņu..."  :: 

Datoristi stādīja ka dzīva pele dzīvojusi datorā. Ielien pa izlauzto (kad izlauz caurumu priekš kādas kartes, bet pēc tam neaizlāpi) caurumu korpusā. Dzīvoja, labi jutās, uztaisīja ligzdu. Vija silti. Vienā brīdī apčurāja videokarti un dators nestrādā.  :: 

Ehh. Visādi brīnumi dzīvē gadās.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Prusaki, Tu aizmirsi prusakus. Kad sen atpakaļ strādāju sadzīves tehnikas darbnīcā, tas bija murgs ko ik pa brīdim nācās redzēt aparātā vai uzklausīt.

----------


## JDat

> Prusaki, Tu aizmirsi prusakus. Kad sen atpakaļ strādāju sadzīves tehnikas darbnīcā, tas bija murgs ko ik pa brīdim nācās redzēt aparātā vai uzklausīt.


 Kaut kā nav manīti. Ja bija, tad neatceros.  ::

----------


## Long

> Ja Kens Išivans kā privātpersona apgalvo, ka svētā Izodora ikona, uzlīmēta uz tumbas aizmugures, dod neticami dzidru akustiku un maigi gaisīgu audio skanējumu - tās ir viņa paša domas, viņa ticība, viņa ponti. Uz Marantz tas nekādi neattiecas...


 Paldies, čali, apgaismoji!   ::  
Dragā vien tālāk tādā pašā stilā!   ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Prusaki, Tu aizmirsi prusakus. Kad sen atpakaļ strādāju sadzīves tehnikas darbnīcā, tas bija murgs ko ik pa brīdim nācās redzēt aparātā vai uzklausīt.


 Šiem neradījumiem patīk siltums, un _vidiķī_ tak pastāvīgi čūkstēja dežūrtrafiņš. Galvas un mehānismu noķēzīja pamatīgi. Ja nu tomēr kāds uztiepa, paturēju pāris dienas nekurinātā garāžā, lai izsalst un nosprāgst; citādi risks mājā ievazāt. Sen, sen studenti atstiepa milzīgu JVC škandalkasti, kojās brūķētu. Neapdomīgi skrūvēju vaļā - šie uzreiz uz visām pusēm. Steidzīgi apsitu un izsniedzu sinepju burciņā komplektā ar aparātu.   ::  
Par koroziju - kāds pazīstams personāžs bija iepircis kulīti RCA štepseļu par piečuku gabalā. Nometis pie galda kājas. Pēc nedēļas vairs nebija dzelteni, bet zaļi. Kaķenīte pačurājusi...   ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Prusaki, Tu aizmirsi prusakus. Kad sen atpakaļ strādāju sadzīves tehnikas darbnīcā, tas bija murgs ko ik pa brīdim nācās redzēt aparātā vai uzklausīt.


 Sen, sen atpakaļ atnesa remontēt tā saucamo AON, ja kāds vēl atceras - telefona aparāts ar numura noteicēju uz Z80 procesora un VEF TA-12 korpusā... nostāvēja viņš man dienu uz galda, un tāda jocīga smaka panesās. Kad vakarā pavēru vaļā, sapratu, ka TAS ir vismaz 68 prusaku paaudžu kapsēta (arheologu izpratnē - tipa no 12. gadsimta). Ļoti uzmanīgi aizvēru ciet, izstieptā rokā iznesu uz balkona un tam keksam pateicu, ka ar elektronikas remontu vairs nenodarbojos.

----------


## janisp

> a_masiks varētu juridiskajā pastudēt un prom uz "turieni". Sabāzt cietumos Nordost, Siltech, Audioquest, u.c. darboņus. Tur patērētāju aizsardzības institūcijas ir vairāk spējīgas nekā vietējais ptac.
> Jā, vēl Kenam Išivatam varētu brīdinājumu aizsūtīt, jo viņš ar izteicās par kabeļu "skanēšanu", citādi pikets pie elkor veikala garantēts ar aicinājumu boikotēt Marantz izstrādājumus.
> 
> 
>  Nopietnas firmas, kuras atbild par saviem vārdiem un savu reklāmu - nereklamē pseidozinātniskas zajavas. Esi laipni aicināts uzrādīt Nordosta reklāmu vai oficiālu paziņojumu, ka elektroni viņu vados skrien ātrāk, nekā citos kapara vados. Kā arī to, kā viņi šo fenomenu ir izmērījuši. Nu, kaut vai ka Nordost apgalvo, ka sildītos (un pēc tam loģiski - atdzisušos) vados, elektroni plūst kā ieziepēti, bet parastajos - ķerās aiz molekulām.


 no biznesa (spekulanta) viedokļa, nu nebūtu jāpopularizē zīmols, kurš piegādā ĻOTI konkurētspējīgu , ar perfektu mārketingu, un ja godīgi, tiešām atbilstošas kvalitātes produkciju. Te tev links uz pdf failu ar mērījumiem, ko publicējis Nordost, tos vari pilnīgi oficiāli apstrīdēt, ja atradīsi argumentus un aparatūru, lai atspēkotu Nordost:
http://www.nordost.com/downloads/New%20 ... rement.pdf

Jaunekli, šeit, šai forumā ir vairāki cilvēki, kuri zina un saprot, kas tiek domāts ar kabeļu "burn-in jeb sildīšanu",un viņi, jāatzīst, atšķirībā no tevis, ir sakarīgi un pieklājīgi cilvēki, lai atklāti par tevi smietos...es esmu agresīvs, nekulturāls spekulants, man drīkst, bet atturēšos-labs noskaņojums...tikko sagadījās pabūt Andreja Meļnikova sound chekingā agrākajā Larocā- šovakar koncerts , kā džeks spēlē!!! super!!!

nu iegoglē cable burn-in, vai cable cooker utt. saprastīsi par ko iet runa un neizskatīsies pēc dauņja, kuram pat Kens Išivata nav autoritāte...

----------


## JDat

Tik gudri aprakstīts, ka naksies izlasīt lai bugus atrastu...
uzliekot sildītos kabeļus, DJ Sāk labāk spēlēt? Pieslēdzos 220 V AC Dj pie pakaļas ar sildītu elektrības dārti pa 300 Ls, DJ spēlēs vēl labāk. Kens Išivata? Pirmā dzirdēšana. Iedod linku uz ovjektīvu info. Tik pat labi es varu uzprasīt kas ir Skipper Wise. Skippers nav sildīto kabeļu fans, bet nu. Pasveicināt arī to otru onkuli, kas bildē? Mārtiņš tagad ir Rīga, starpcitu.

PS: Tik pat labi var uzprasīt kas ir ken woodstock Un ko tas dos? Skaidrs, ka vecuma marasms labojot gludekļus liek dažam labam par sevi manīt... Vai ne jančuķin?

----------


## JDat

Par gerdu... Es atvainojos, nosaucu par viltus profilu. Protams gerda ir reāls cilvēks ar savu viedokli, tikai...
Ieposto no tās pašas IP, no kuras tu.
Viedoklis ir absolīti atkarīgs no tava viedokļa.
Lai nu tā būtu, ka šamā lieto tavus kabeļus. Vienīgi nedaudz smieklīgi tas viss sanāk... Šausmīgākā sakritība. Laikam tavs darbinieks salonā.  ::

----------


## janisp

> Tik gudri aprakstīts, ka naksies izlasīt lai bugus atrastu...
> uzliekot sildītos kabeļus, DJ Sāk labāk spēlēt? Pieslēdzos 220 V AC Dj pie pakaļas ar sildītu elektrības dārti pa 300 Ls, DJ spēlēs vēl labāk. Kens Išivata? Pirmā dzirdēšana. Iedod linku uz ovjektīvu info. Tik pat labi es varu uzprasīt kas ir Skipper Wise. Skippers nav sildīto kabeļu fans, bet nu. Pasveicināt arī to otru onkuli, kas bildē? Mārtiņš tagad ir Rīga, starpcitu.
> 
> PS: Tik pat labi var uzprasīt kas ir ken woodstock Un ko tas dos? Skaidrs, ka vecuma marasms labojot gludekļus liek dažam labam par sevi manīt... Vai ne jančuķin?


 Nu tu toč daunis, Djat, (tevi bērnībā laikam puikas skolā klapēja) es taču tev skaidroju, ka neesmu ar tevi cūkas ganījis, ka vari būt tik prasti familiārs.
     Par tiem mikrofoniem, nekas īpašs, tāpat ķīnīzeru iekšas, un beigu beigās aiz plika marketinga vairs nevar saprast, kur blue, kur violet, kur ražo,kas ražo,  no kā ražo... Frankfurtes messē vienu no tiem  abiem dvīņubrāļiem pieslēdzām ar VOVOX kabeli, pat stenda ( vācieši bija pieņēmuši šos savā paspārnē) darbinieks saklausīja pienesumu, bet nu Vovox ir Vovox pasaulē,te  nevienam nav vajadzīgs...

par gludekļiem, jā labojām un labosim- līguma ietvaros, ja vajdzēs arī vibratorus labosim- bet tu vari ķerstīt prusakus no vecām grabažām un tīrīt viņčika atliekas no pcb,un  es taču teicu- ar troļliem nediskutēju, bet šovakar labs noskaņojums ::

----------


## Isegrim

> pat Kens Išivata nav autoritāte...


 Minētais Kens ir japānis; Işivata, tātad. Nav Uzlecošās Saules zemes valodā ššš utml. skaņu. Tas, ko viņi ēd, arī saucas par suşi. Auto, ko viņi ražo, saucas Mitsubişi. Toşiba un Hitaşi arī pie mums pazīstami brendi. Tsunami nopostīja Fukuşimu, USraēļi uzmeta bumbu Hiroşimai. Utml. 
Ja mums nav rakstzīmes, kas apzīmē japāņu mīksto ş, tad nešņācam, vismaz viņu klātbūtnē. Viņi piktojas, ja Fudzi sauc par 'fudžī'.

----------


## janisp

> pat Kens Išivata nav autoritāte...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Minētais Kens ir japānis; Işivata, tātad. Nav Uzlecošās Saules zemes valodā ššš utml. skaņu. Tas, ko viņi ēd, arī saucas par suşi. Auto, ko viņi ražo, saucas Mitsubişi. Toşiba un Hitaşi arī pie mums pazīstami brendi. Tsunami nopostīja Fukuşimu, USraēļi uzmeta bumbu Hiroşimai. Utml. 
> Ja mums nav rakstzīmes, kas apzīmē japāņu mīksto ş, tad nešņācam, vismaz viņu klātbūtnē. Viņi piktojas, ja Fudzi sauc par 'fudžī'.


  ::

----------


## JDat

Njā Violet/JZ un BLUE tas ir atsevišķs stāsts. Pastāsti precīzāk kas tur Messē bija ar kabeļiem... Gribās uzprasīt arī BLUE cilvēkiem par tavu kabeļu story...

Stapr citu, kas vainas ķīniešiem, ja BLUE cilvēks skatās uz pirktiem? Pārbauda katru eksemplāru pēc tam. Brāķus atmet. Ķīnietis var ražot arī labi, tikai jāseko līdzi kvalitātei. Tiklīdz palaid grožus vaļīgāk, tā sākas, pats zini kas. Starp citu. Vai Latvijā esošās sovjetu virpas kvalitātes ziņā var konkurēt ar pilnīgi jaunām virpām ko ķīnieši iepirkuši un lieto? Laikam jau būs grūti.

Jā es troļļoju. Man iepatikās aizķert tevi aiz nerva. Tā pat tu ne ko konkrētu nevari paskaidrot. Tikai globāla bļaustīšanās un abstraktu lietu bārstīšana.  ::  No gludekļiem uz Hi-end, tas ir interesants leciens. Sak, vakar zināju visu par gludekļiem, šodien zinu visu par Hi-End. Mnu Mnu...  :: 

Pagaidām pērles vari nemest. Jāatgremo NORDost apraksts.

----------


## arnis

> ) darbinieks saklausīja pienesumu,


 izmainja ne vienmeer ir pienesums


PS- par peerleem un citam lietaam ---JDat- tu tagad paprasiisi. Latvijaa jau taa pienjemts visu laiku visiem aiz muguras kautko murgoties. Reaali --- tu tur nebiji, taakaa tu nezinaasi, kaa bija patiesiibaa, un neuzzinaasi arii .... bet cilveeki katrs var izdomaat savu staastinju, kaadu vien ienaak praataa. LV tach tas ir populaari ...

----------


## Isegrim

> No gludekļiem uz Hi-end


 Gludekļi neatbilst Jāņa specialitātei. Šķiet, viņš bija radioaparatūras konstruktors vai tehnologs. Bet vai daudzi no mums strādā savā specialitātē? Pat es ne. Labi, ka kāds pielietojums tam, kas kādreiz skolā apgūts...  ::

----------


## JDat

> par gludekļiem, jā labojām un labosim- līguma ietvaros, ja vajdzēs arī vibratorus labosim- bet tu vari ķerstīt prusakus no vecām grabažām un tīrīt viņčika atliekas no pcb,un  es taču teicu- ar troļliem nediskutēju, bet šovakar labs noskaņojums


 
Bet lūdzu. Es labāk tīru viņīku no Soundcraft mikserpultīm, Roland vai Yamaha sintiņiem un pie viena uzlodēju kādu kabelīti priekš BLUE, nevis laboju filipa vai mulinex gludekli. Par tām vecām grabažām... Hmm hmm. Par prusakiem? drīzāk tev prusaki birojā un galvā nekā manos lūžņos. Tā ka turpini vien ar saviem gludekļu vadiem. Kurš atkal izKODA manu alu?   ::   Pasaki vēl ka tev ir vislabākā pro tehnika. Starp citu tavā webā ir labas atlaides. Veselai kaudzei lietiņu tagad cena ir 0.00 Ls.  :: 

Katram savs, tā teikt.

----------


## Jurkins

Es tiešām nesaprotu Jānip, ko Tu cepies. Nu ir aptauja, ir rezultāti, Tava reliģija šeit nerullē. Tak ņemies ar saviem klientiem. Ja kādam vajag sildītus vadus, lai pērk sildītus vadus. Tu atsaucies uz savām autoritātēm, tās ir Tavas. Piedod, bet nezinu, kas ir Ištvāns, nu nav viņš man autoritāte. Ja kāds sāk sludināt lietas, kas neiet kopā ar vidusskolas fiziku... Tev jau sen bija jāzina, ka jebkura firma, da vienalga Ariela vai pastūžu rāžotāja, savas produkcijas reklāmā sarakstīs tādas lieta, ka maz neliksies. 
Pirmais gadījums, kad es saskāros ar šāda veida stulbumu bija gadus 15 atpakaļ - forvarderam Timberjack kaut kāds datu kabelis ar 4 dzīslām bija ticis klāt dzinēja blokam un sakusis. It kā bija garantija burtiski mēnesi, bet šamie liedzas. Tas kabelis maksāja nepilnus 300!!! latus. Es beigās teicu, ka salodēšu. Ak dievs, kas tur panesās. Lielākā pērle bija, ka tas esot KABELIS AR ATMIŅU. Mani parāva rēka. Prasu, kas tur čips iekšā. Da nē it kā, bet šie tur izlokās un stāsta basņas. Prasu, kā tas izpaužas. Nu tur tie signāli kabelī saglabājoties, kamēr pienāk nākamā komanda. Es prasu, kur ta šie glabājas? Atbilde - da karoče Tu pats esi stulbs (pieklājīgā formā). Lieki būtu piebilst, ka nolodēju konektorus, paņēmu četrdzīslu kabeli (nebija vītais pāris) elektropreču veikalā, pielodēju konektorus. Gadus trīs atpakaļ tas forvarders vēl strādāja, gan pagalam nojāts. Reiz satiku šos zapravkā, un gadījās pazīstams operators. Pacēlām haubi - tur mans kabelis. Lūk tā ir ar tiem autorizētajiem distributatatatoriem.

----------


## janisp

> kas neiet kopā ar vidusskolas fiziku...


 par to vidusskolas fiziku- nu bēdīgi, ka liela daļa tur arī palikusi :: 
Jurkin, es jau necepos, tas ir mārketings.  Sildītie vadi, tas ir strīdīgs jautājums, bet es atšķirībā no , tukšbļāvejnoliedzējiem, pasūtu no  šo ierīci:
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/e ... oharma.htm un izmēģinu. Man ir iespēja pārbaudīt vai tas ietekmē vai neietekmē skanējumu, atšķirībā no  no "reliģijas" noliedzējiem, sajuti atškirību!

Autoritātes, saki, manējās tev nav nav nekādas autoritātes. Bet mani mierina, ka pasaulē bez manis ir vēl pietiekami daudz citu dīvaiņu:

Cardas "apkabeļotie": http://www.berniegrundmanmastering.com/ ... wards.html

un Evidence Audio "apčakarētie"

 	Phil Taylor - The man singularly responsible for all of Pink Floyd's & David Gilmour's equipment and instruments
"We’re careful about choosing equipment both for the Astoria and what David is going to play through. We did extensive listening tests, it was apparent that your cables - both the Lyric HG signal cable and the Siren speaker cable were the choice for guitars and bass. We were so impressed that we even replaced the 'captive' speaker cables in David's combo amps. They out-performed all other cables we tried. They are very well balanced and open across the entire frequency range with a lot of detail and dynamic in the mids and bottom end whilst still sounding smooth and clear at the top end." David is currently using them in the studio - working on a new project."

un virkne pārējo:
http://www.evidenceaudio.com//endorsements.html

Jurkin,nedaudz es cepos gan- par mūsu provinciālismu, aprobežotību, nabadzību (ne tikai materiālo ::  ), nenovīdību, dažbrīd arī stulbumu, tolerances trūkumu...

un es neesmu pat pieskāries tīkal vadu tēmāi :: , varu iedomāties, kas te panestos- visi taču izglītoti, fiziku skolā mācījušies :: 

un šeit taču ir beztēma, ieeja nav liegta, palikšana nav spiesta ::

----------


## Isegrim

Veca patiesība - ķēdes stiprumu nosaka vājākais posms. Cik nav redzēts - ļaužs iztērējies un pieskrūvējis skaļruņus ar 6 mm² kabeli. Bet zem vāka - 0,5 mm² vadiņš no klemmes uz mazītiņu knipucīti-relejiņu, kura kontaktiņi nav lielāki par kniepadatas galviņu un nebūt nav zeltīti... 
Smalkie kabeļi nebūt nav panaceja šādos un līdzīgos gadījumos.

----------


## Jurkins

Ak tad mārketings tomēr gan   ::  
Nu tak pērc advansēto burningotāju, pievienojies vadu sildītāju sektai. Kādi fizikas likumi ir vidusskolā, tādi ir zinātņu doktoram, tikai šie ir tik vienkārši, ka tos māca parastiem bērniem nevis tikai potenciāliem zinātnes spīdekļiem. Droši vien labāki rezultāti sanāktu, ja tas burningotājs dotu ārā nevis meandru, bet pats Ištvans lasītu haikas aizkapa balsī  ::  
Pasaulē tak ir šausmīgi daudz visādu leģendu. Saproti tak reiz, ka piesaukdams autoritātes bet pats neko jēdzīgu nepateikdams, šeit Tu nevienu nepārliecināsi. Bet Tev taisnība - te ir forums, turpini, lai Tev veicas.

----------


## jankus

> Par gerdu... Es atvainojos, nosaucu par viltus profilu. Protams gerda ir reāls cilvēks ar savu viedokli, tikai...
> Ieposto no tās pašas IP, no kuras tu.


 Nu NATošana ir pat ļooti populāra lieta. Ļoti liela daļa it īpaši lauku provaideru neizmanto reālās adreses. Aizbraucot uz provinci, bieži vien nāksies saskarties, ka pat vairākas sādžas NATojas uz internetu ar vienu reālo IP adresi. 
Tāpat šajā balsojumā noteikti no tās pašas IP adreses, kuras es, gan jau arī kāds vēl bija nobalsojis. Tik man par laimi Ivog vai vēl kāds no mana kantora, kurā strādā vairāki tūkstoši darbinieku, noteikti bija balsojis par to variantu, par ko vairākums.  ::  

Kas attiecas uz KI, no manā rīcībā esošiem CD playeriem Marantz 6000 OSE KI Signature ir mans visiecienītāgais. Man ir arī Marantz CD63 SE. Nopirku šo lietotu no cilvēka, kurš bija apgreidojies uz Marantz CD63 KI Signature. Jams saka, ka CD63 KI Signature esot par kārtu labāk skanošs kā CD63SE.  ::

----------


## JDat

Ko kurš nobalsojis, neredzu. Redzu postu un useru IP.
Izskatās ka tas tas nav no laukiem. Tas ir no pilsētas. Pie tam publiskais iedzīvotāju reģistrs arī šo to pastāsta par cilvēkiem.

----------


## tornislv

Te vienam nav bijis miera, http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/cd63e.html lauku šķūnings kā reizi visā dailē  ::  Noteikti tagad tam ir ĻOTI LABA skaņa, bet ar sildītu vadu būtu vēl labāka ! Tikai - kāpēc jāpstājas pie Blu-Tac? Labākus rezultātus noteikti dotu košļenes lipināšana - turpinot manu iepriekšējo tēmu - cik lieliskas iespējas korifejiem piepelnīties - piemēram, pārdod paša Ken Ishiwata vai Pass vai vēl kādu dzīvo korifeju pašmutīgi košļātu izkošļeni. Un kādu ūber piķi varētu dabūt eBajā par vecās skolas pagaldē atrasto paša Džemsa Lensinga vai Sidnija Harmana izkošļāto tālajos piecdesmitajos košlenes pikucīti ar nolūku ielīmēt precīzi zem vāka viducītī... es nopietni! Jāapsver biznesa iespēja.

----------


## jankus

> Te vienam nav bijis miera, http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/cd63e.html lauku šķūnings kā reizi visā dailē  Noteikti tagad tam ir ĻOTI LABA skaņa, bet ar sildītu vadu būtu vēl labāka ! Tikai - kāpēc jāpstājas pie Blu-Tac? Labākus rezultātus noteikti dotu košļenes lipināšana - turpinot manu iepriekšējo tēmu - cik lieliskas iespējas korifejiem piepelnīties - piemēram, pārdod paša Ken Ishiwata vai Pass vai vēl kādu dzīvo korifeju pašmutīgi košļātu izkošļeni. Un kādu ūber piķi varētu dabūt eBajā par vecās skolas pagaldē atrasto paša Džemsa Lensinga vai Sidnija Harmana izkošļāto tālajos piecdesmitajos košlenes pikucīti ar nolūku ielīmēt precīzi zem vāka viducītī... es nopietni! Jāapsver biznesa iespēja.


 Nu šiem playeriem var arī nopirkt visādus šķūningus, piemēram, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marantz-CD-63 ... 3f042122f7
Arī manis pieminētajiem 6000tajiem pleijeriem. Tie ir arī izmantoti kā platforma vairākām šķūninga firmām. Piemēram, ja pareizi atceros brenda nosaukumu, viens no tādiem bija HEART, kas lika 6000tajiem playeriem tajā skaitā arī lampu galus. 
Bez visas ironijas, tas, ka cilvēkiem ir gribējies bieži vien nopirkt kaut ko tādu, kas ir bijis saistīts ar kādu dižu personību, nav nekas jauns. Redz kur pavisam nesen par Džeksona ādas jaku samaksāja nez cik miljonus.. Tad vēl pērk apakšveļu un da vēl nez ko.. Vai košļenēm būtu noiets, gan nezinu..

----------


## tornislv

Bet tas pieminētais eBaja links jau ir kas pavisam cits. Tur tiek piedāvāts paņemt atskaņotāju, kas tomēr ir taisīts sērijā, aiz kam akcionārus interesē tikai maximāls peļņas % pie kaut cik sakarīgiem parametriem, un tajā nomainīt teju visas detaļas pret attiecīgajā sortimentā teju labāko nopērkamo par samērīgu naudu. Tiesa, pieļauju, ka pašam to sortimentu izdotos savākt lētāk, bet tas jau nav nekas slikts. Manuprāt, ja es paņemu kādu lower High End aparātu un ielieku tur labākas detaļas, tas nav ne tuvu tas pats, kā mērīt elektronu ātrumu štepselī.

----------


## a_masiks

> no biznesa (spekulanta) viedokļa, nu nebūtu jāpopularizē zīmols, kurš piegādā ĻOTI konkurētspējīgu , ar perfektu mārketingu, un ja godīgi, tiešām atbilstošas kvalitātes produkciju. .............Jaunekli, šeit, šai forumā ir vairāki cilvēki, kuri zina un saprot, kas tiek domāts ar kabeļu "burn-in jeb sildīšanu",un viņi, jāatzīst, atšķirībā no tevis, ir sakarīgi un pieklājīgi cilvēki, lai atklāti par tevi smietos...es esmu agresīvs, nekulturāls spekulants, man drīkst, bet atturēšos-labs noskaņojums...tikko sagadījās pabūt Andreja Meļnikova sound chekingā agrākajā Larocā- šovakar koncerts , kā džeks spēlē!!! super!!!
> 
> nu iegoglē cable burn-in, vai cable cooker utt. saprastīsi par ko iet runa un neizskatīsies pēc dauņja, kuram pat Kens Išivata nav autoritāte...


 1) ja spekulants (p­ārdevējs) pārstāv divu, trīs, kaut vai 10 zīmolus - viņu nekas nevar kavēt relkamēt vienu vai otru zīmolu salīdzinot ar kādu citu, kuru viņš pats pārstāv. problēmu te neredzu.
2) mani par jaunēkli dēvēt būs mazliet pārsteidzīgi. kaut vai tapēc, ka mans vecākais dēls, pats par savu nopelnīto naudu tagad nomainīs savas S90 uz kaut kādām firmīgākām tumbiņām. Tenderī piedalīties sagribējās arī tev, bet tavu piedāvājumu izbrāķēja vienkārša un triviāla iemesla dēļ - tavu piedāvāto tumbu cena vs performance bija neadekvāta. Es jauneklim sen iemācīju skatīties uz iekārtu veiktspēju un kvalitāti, nevis uz brenda uzlīmīti.
3) kaut kā nedz šai topikā, nedz vispār - neviens nav kaut kā iesprindzis pamatot - ko tad cilvēki *zina*  un ko *saprot* no tās kabeļu sildīšanas, ij nafig tā vispār ir vajadzīga. Ja skatamies no elementāras fizikas viedokļa: uzkarsētam kaparam palielinās īpatnejā materiāla elektriskā pretestība, attiecīgi samazinās elektrovadītspēja. Tb - vadam pieaug pretestība, attiecīgi mazāk jaudas tiek gala patērētājam (skaļrunim) un vairāk tiek nelietderīgi zaudēta jauda pašā vadā. Ok. Kadi vēl ieguvumi būtu no sildīšanas?
4) ir tāda zinātne - epistemoloģija. Tā ir zinātne par izziņas procesiem, teorija par to, kā mēs iegūstam zināšanas. Tad nu lūk - zināšanas var iegūt dažādi: empīriski, induktīvi, dedukīvi,  caur ticību. Caur ticību iegūtās zināšanas par zināšanām īsti nevar dēvēt, jo ticības definīcija ir sekojoša:
_ Pārliecība (piemēram, par kā patiesumu, esamību, īpašībām), kura parasti balstās uz daļēju pamatojumu, pierādījumu vai kurai nav pamatojuma, pierādījuma._ . 
Pie ticības pieskaitāma arī ticība autoritātēm. Bērnam līdz pusaudža gadiem ir ticība saviem vecākiem = Autoritātēm. Ar pusaudža gadiem, cilveks sāk izvērtēt visu veidu autoritāšu apgalvojumus attiecībā pret empīrisko pieredzi un atbilstību realitātei. Resp. - nav savrīgi ko saka autoritāte, tas tik un tā ir jāpārbauda, cik tas ir patiesi. Es te varu dot neskaitāmus piemērus ar autoritāšu izveiktajām aplamībām. Nu, tur - IBM šefu viedokļi, ka datori nekad nebūs mājsaimniecibās, tikai mega firmās, ka ar 640kB atmiņu pietiek lai risinātu jebkādu uzdevumu un vairāk nemūžam nebūs vajadzīga.... utt, utjp  varu atgadināt, kā mūsu cienījamais profesors A.Buiķis izgazās kā veca sēta, kopā ar raidījumu "Tautas balss". Pat studenti jūtūbē par viņu izņirgājās. Pie kam argumentēti un pamatoti...
Ja kāds nav spējis pārkāpt saviem pusaudža gadiem (un tas nav retums) - nu tad neko. Jātic vien ir autoritātēm.
Attiecīgi -Kens Išivata nav mana autorit­­āte, un pat ja būtu - es tomēr filtrētu viņa textus uz atbilstību realitātei. Konkrēti - uz apgalvojumiem ka sildīti vadi dod kaut jel kādu ietekmi uz elektrisko signālu, kas plūst caur šiem vadiem.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Patëreju stundu lai izlasītu jūsu viedokli sākot ar foruma tēmu un beidzot ar prusakiem un personīgiem apvainojumiem. Neizturēju un pireģistrējos. Apkopjojot izlasītoto man radas iespaids ka izņemot janip neviens nekad labus(dārgus) kabelus vispar nav rokās turejis. Vai tomēr nebūtu pareizāk diskutēt par šo tēmu minot precīzu savas aparatūras konfigurāciju, ražotāju, klausāmās muzikas žandru, cenu kategoriju un citus reālus saskaitāmus un saklausāmus faktorus, bet nevis emocijas un atmiņas par viduskolas fizikas kursu. Es saprotu ka tēma ir ievietota Beztēma sadaļā, bet diezvai anekdotiskas atmiņas atbilst izvirzītai tēmai. Labprāt pidalītos diskusijā par atbilstošo tēmu ja viedokļi būs balstīti uz personīgo pieredzi, bet nevis emocijām un savstarpējiem apvainojumiem.

----------


## tornislv

Indiāņu tautas būda FigVams tev, ne manas aparatūras konfigurācija, un, kā teica reiz viena _salona_ madāma Parīzē, - ech, bērniņ, ko tikai es neesmu rokā turējusi...   ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

Nesapatu, bet nemot vērā manu spontāno intresi par šo forumu un iedziļinašanos pārējās sadaļās, es pēc sadaļas "mans topošais pastiprinātājs" sapratu uz kādas aparatūras jūs klausaties mūziku un kā veicat testus.
http://bildez.lv/bildes/kaspich/siikumi/1293910896.jpg (bilde no foruma sadaļas par pastprinātāja kvalitātes kontroli)
Ar šādu metodi par šo tēmu diskutēt ir grēks. Bet laikam šo terminu viduskolas fizikas stundās nemāca, tāpēc viņa pimerošana šai diskusijai ir nepimērota.
P.s. Uzreiz atvinojos ka inmantoju garīgas mērvienības kas nav fiziski izmērāmas, bet noteiktu cilvēku grupai tomēr saprotamas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Indiāņu tautas būda FigVams tev, ne manas aparatūras konfigurācija, un, kā teica reiz viena _salona_ madāma Parīzē, - ech, bērniņ, ko tikai es neesmu rokā turējusi...


 Sprižot pēc Jūsu foto diezvai jūs Parīzē esat bijis, bet ja es kļūdos tad es stādos priekšā kā izskatās jūsu madāma. Laikam tikpat gudra un skaista kā Jūs.

P.S. Jebkurā gadījumā paldies par silto un atbilstoši foruma būtībai veltīto pirmo komentāru. Cerams ka tas neraksturo pārējos šī foruma litotājus. Pretējā gadījuma jāmaina foruma adrese us http://www.elfasexforums.lv kur Jūs varētu ierosināt daudzas tēmas ne tikai par to ko var paturēt rokās, bet arī ko var pnemt (ieņemt) ctās Jūsu izvēlētās vietās.

----------


## Larisa

> Sprižot pēc Jūsu foto diezvai jūs Parīzē esat bijis, bet ja es kļūdos tad es stādos priekšā kā izskatās jūsu madāma. Laikam tikpat gudra un skaista kā Jūs


 Spriežot pēc Jūsu iecienītās dziras, sakarīga diskusija nesanāks. Raksturīgu bildi izvēlējāties vienu postu iepriekš - lai labi smeķē! 
Forums, par laimi, tiek administrēts. Nosaukums paliks tas pats, bet seksoties varat doties uz citu. Te ar varu nevienu neievelk un netur.

----------


## janisp

> no biznesa (spekulanta) viedokļa, nu nebūtu jāpopularizē zīmols, kurš piegādā ĻOTI konkurētspējīgu , ar perfektu mārketingu, un ja godīgi, tiešām atbilstošas kvalitātes produkciju. .............Jaunekli, šeit, šai forumā ir vairāki cilvēki, kuri zina un saprot, kas tiek domāts ar kabeļu "burn-in jeb sildīšanu",un viņi, jāatzīst, atšķirībā no tevis, ir sakarīgi un pieklājīgi cilvēki, lai atklāti par tevi smietos...es esmu agresīvs, nekulturāls spekulants, man drīkst, bet atturēšos-labs noskaņojums...tikko sagadījās pabūt Andreja Meļnikova sound chekingā agrākajā Larocā- šovakar koncerts , kā džeks spēlē!!! super!!!
> 
> nu iegoglē cable burn-in, vai cable cooker utt. saprastīsi par ko iet runa un neizskatīsies pēc dauņja, kuram pat Kens Išivata nav autoritāte...
> 
> 
>  no elementāras fizikas viedokļa: uzkarsētam kaparam palielinās īpatnejā materiāla elektriskā pretestība, attiecīgi samazinās elektrovadītspēja. Tb - vadam pieaug pretestība, attiecīgi mazāk jaudas tiek gala patērētājam (skaļrunim) un vairāk tiek nelietderīgi zaudēta jauda pašā vadā. Ok. Kadi vēl ieguvumi būtu no sildīšanas?


 masik, atbildu aiz cieņas pret tavu zolīdo vecumu- VĒLREIZ atkārtoju- kabeļu burn-in, jeb sildīsanai, vāi kā JDat kolēģis to nosauca "nomierināšanai" nav nekāda ar materiāla termisko karsēšanu. Šim procesam ir sakars ar haotiskā lādiņa, kas izveidojas uz dielektriķa, tā uzklāšanas uz vadītāja procesa laikā, noņēmšanu. Nu atyceries, skolā, kā ebonītu paberzējot pret audumu, tas pievilka mazu papīrīti. Tad nu ir uzskats, ka šis lādiņš tomēr ietekmē arī brīvo elektronu virzību vadītājā. Ir ražotāji, kuri samazina izolātora uzlādi jau tā uzklāšanas brīdī, vai arī citādām metodēm. Audioquest pievieno speciālu iekārtiņu ar baterijām un padod uz papildus vadu 36 vai 72 V, ir ražotāji, kas piedāvā speciālus barošanas avotus utt.  Tas nosaukaums "nomierināšana" man pat labāk patīk, bet nu tā iegājies ar to burn-in.

 Var šai lietai ticēt, var neticēt, bet vispirms tas ir atkarīgs no komplekta līmeņa. 

Te kāds ar ironiju ielika linku uz tntaudio, paldies, atgādināja par šo visai interesanto resursu. Tad nu atļaušos šeit iekopēt viena visai objektīva un pietiekami skeptiska kabeļu vērtētāja viedokli, kuram pilnībā piekrītu:

"Having said all that...
indeed, having said all that in over 500 words, I also say that wire does really matter to those of us obsessed with getting the best possible musical experience from the electronics in our homes. Cables are the vital final piece in the evolution of our stereo systems, but cannot be properly evaluated until the rest of the audio edifice is as good as it can be.

1.Choose the right sources that perform similarly to each other (otherwise you'll have to unbalance the system elsewhere and at least one source will never sound right) and to suit your priorities
2.Choose speakers you can live with and will work in your room and then place them optimally
3.Choose the right amplification to drive these speakers within your budget
4.Site the equipment well on good supports with proper attention to vibration isolation
5.Supply the system with clean mains power (preferably by separate spur)
6.Now play with cables until you establish which work best with your equipment

tādēļ arī šeit skan atbildes "tjipa" - "Figvam a ne manas sistēmas apraksts...", jo lielākajai daļai nav sakartoti pirmie 5 punkti, bet parunāties gribās...

Tas ir labi, ka iemāci dēliem izvēlēties ar prātu, žēl, ka neapmierināja KODA vai TAGA cena/kvalitāte, bet ja meklētājs ieskrien veikalā uz 5 minūtēm ar pilnīgu un galīgu viedokli, faktiski meklējot apstiprinājumu savai jau veiktajai izvēlei, grūti ko pasākt...bet galvenais, ka viens audio entuziasts (kuam nepieteik ar iPhone +ausiņas) vairāk...

 Jā, kabeļu izvēles process nav viegls, bet, ja augstāk minētie 5 punkti rūpīgi izieti, tad nav arī sarežģīts, arī man tādos gadījumos ir daudz vieglāk piedāvāt un palīdzēt klientam izvēlēties maksimāli izdevīgāko variantu....
apmēram tā...
ražīgu darba nedēļu!

----------


## tornislv

Janisp, tev izdevās labi nocitēt, tas ataino pašu būtību visai šai diskusijai:



> those of us obsessed


 Ja kādam ir *ticība* pieņēmumam, ka vadi jāsilda - lūdzu. Bet mēs labi zinām, kas pārlieku centīgus kulta sludinātājus sagaida, kad tie ierodas pie *mežoņiem*. Tieši tāpēc es par jaunbiedru Jack Daniels atļāvos paironizēt, jo viņš jau pirmajā savā rakstā atļāvās nolikt visus, pielīdzinot mežoņiem un lohiem, kas nekad neko labāku par Puanasonic pirtiņā nav klausījušies. Tagad jau tiek izteikti pieņēmumi, ka es neesot tālāk par Varakļāniem nekad ceļojis. Nu, lai, Dievs ar jums, tirgojiet savu stuffu, man jūs ar savām elektronu ātruma teorijām paliksiet tajā pat līmenī, kā bārdains pops kaut kur Sibīrijā, kas tirgo svēto ūdeni ar spēju nest veiksmi biznesā, atliek tikai apslacīt uzņēmuma zīmogu. Kas attiecas uz samērīgu vadu kvalitāti - par to jau esmu izteicies, ar sarūsējušu metināmo elektrodu labu rezultātu neiegūsi. Bet to vismaz var pamatot ar formulām un mērījumiem. Āmen!

----------


## janisp

Tornislav, pats taču uzkurini pilnīgu neauglīgu vārdu pārmaiņu. 
Labāk būtu atbildējis, tiešām, kāda ir tava sistēma uz kuras klausies, kādu materiālu utt. 
     Un no manis nesagaidīsi vinila vai lampu apd...šanu, vai kādu citu lietu, parādību, kurām tici noliegšanu noliegšanas pēc. Ja klausies vinilu- super, tur arī ir vietas, kur ar vadiņu nomaiņu var iegūt milzīgu pienesumu :: ...

----------


## osscar

Nu kas tad Jack Danielam nepatika manā topikā par pastūzi  ::  ? Nu vects krievu oscilis, emu skaņu karte, tomēr ļauj kaut ko samērīt. (vismaz THD jau nu var samērīt un kabeļu pienesumu ar neredz  ::  )  Tas pastūzis ir audiofīlu izstrādājums, tapēc izlēmu tādu noklonēt. Man patīk kā viņš skan, neskatoties uz tā vienkāršumu. Ja nemaldos hiraga to arī būvēja ar mērķi lai tranzistornieks skan kā lampa, tāpeč zemais DF , pamatā jams viņu izmantoja biampingā - augšām utt. Kopumā man nav nekāda biezā sistēma. Vidēja līmeņa CD aparāti, dažādas skandas (mission, RRR jaunās un vecās, tagad gaidu platjoslinieku no markaudio), cambridge audio preamps C500. Dažādi klonu pastūži - F5 A klases  klons, divi 200w AB klases dzelži, čipampi (lm 3875 un LM 1875) - kloni tāp'\ec, ka uzskatu ka pirkt tādus par tūkstošiem ir neadekvāti. (ok, ja milijoons kontā, tad nav jēga iespringt) . Paštaisīts  Pasīvais preamps ar diskrēto poci, bateriju RIAA uz lauķiem, Vinilatskaņotājs - 25 gadu vecs, bet labs.(tiesa man nav MC dārgās galvas) . Klausos pamatā ikdienā- fonā - cafe del mar, sieviešu vokālus, sade, Nina simone, katei melua, norah jones, bet tā esmu visēdājs un patīk dažādu stilu mūzika un kolekcija ir gana liela. Tad vēl resīvers no sony + aktīvais sabs un rrr tumbeles mājas kino vajadzībām caur optiku/coax no HTPC un priekš 5.1 HD koncertiem un HD ripiem. Weekendos vai kad ir noskaņojums - plates, man patīk kā plates skan.Atļaujos šad tad netā pa jaunai platei iepirkt.  ES pats esmu it kā praktiķis, bet piekrītu tam ka nevienmēr tas kam ir labāki cipari skan labāk par to kam sliktāki cipari - kaut vai piem lampas. Es saprotu kāpēc citiem tās patīk. Par lampām uzskatu - ka labāk kārtīgs lampinieks - pirkst vai pašlipināts ir labāks par lētajiem ķīnas ebaja aparātiem. Kabeļu pienesumu es nejūtu. Esmu mērījis dažādu kabeļu kapacitāti, un ar ausi nejūtu vai tie ar zemāko skan labāk. Dārgu man nav un nebūs - 10 Ls max un paštaisīti.Man patīk vizuālais, kā jau minēju -- ok varu nopirkt smukus konektorus ut.t. Galvenais - neizmantot pārlieku garus skandu un starpbloku kabeļus bez vajadzības - tas ir likums.
Esmu minimālisma stila piekritējs - nepatīk eq, klausos direct režīmā. Protams ,ja nepiemērota telpas akustika, tad var noderēt eq un dsp. 
Cik tad Jāni ir pēc taviem datiem ienteresētu kabeļnieku iekš LV ? tiem kam piķis, tie diezin vai interesējas par kabeļiem, kurus iedosi - tos ņems ...

----------


## a_masiks

> Šim procesam ir sakars ar haotiskā lādiņa, kas izveidojas uz dielektriķa, tā uzklāšanas uz vadītāja procesa laikā, noņēmšanu. Nu atyceries, skolā, kā ebonītu paberzējot pret audumu, tas pievilka mazu papīrīti. Tad nu ir uzskats, ka šis lādiņš tomēr ietekmē arī brīvo elektronu virzību vadītājā


 1) Iekš kā pamatojas uzskats, ka izolācijas lādiņš ietekmē brīvo elektronu (lai kas tas arī nebūtu) virzību vadītājā? (nevis pusvadītājā, bet vadītājā!!!)
2) kas liedz ražotājam ražot vada izolācijas materiālu ar mazāku dielektriķa pretestību? Nu, teiksim - no ESD materiāliem? Šādi materiāli dažu sekunžu laikā novērš jebkādu lādiņu uzkrāšanos. Pie kam jebkurš vada izolācijas materiāls nav ideāls izolātors. Ja ne dienas, tad nedēļas laikā jebkurš lādiņš noplūdīs un izlīdzināsies caur izolācijas gigomīgo pretestību.
3) ir daudz vienkāršāks un efektīvāks veids, kā izolācijai noņemt virsmas lādiņu : apstrādāt ar negatīvi un pozitīvi lādētu jonizētu gaisu.
4) ja cilvēkus satrauc lādiņš uz akustiskā kabeļa izolācijas virsmas, tad viņi neko daudz nezin par ESD noteikumiem. Ar triviālu statiskā sprieguma indikātoru, var pabraukāt gar izolētajiem skaļruņu vadiem (it sevišķi, ja tie iekārti gaisā uz koka klucīšiem) un mati sacelsies stāvus. Garantēju. Man to vairākas reizes demonstrēja nokijas algots profesors-koperfīlds, kas centās pierādīt ESD prasību svarīgumu un būtiskumu. Pie reizes sertificējot darbnīcu uz ESD prasībām un tirgojot savus ESD linolejus par pāris simtiem kvadrātmetrā un linoleja polieri uz 500 naudiņām par 5L kanniņu.

Tb - neveiksmīgi makaronus uz ausīm man ir mēģinājuši karināt diplomēti profesori (kuru apgalvojumi NESAKRITA ar realitāti, lai gan bija krāšņi pamatoti) - attiecīgi gaidīt ka es pavilkšos uz frīku basņām, kuri paši noliedz vidusskolas fizikas likumus (acīm redzot viņiem ir pašiem savi fizikas likumi) - būs vairāk nekā naivi.

----------


## a_masiks

> Nesapatu, bet nemot vērā manu spontāno intresi par šo forumu un iedziļinašanos pārējās sadaļās, es pēc sadaļas "mans topošais pastiprinātājs" sapratu uz kādas aparatūras jūs klausaties mūziku un kā veicat testus.
> http://bildez.lv/bildes/kaspich/siikumi/1293910896.jpg (bilde no foruma sadaļas par pastprinātāja kvalitātes kontroli)
> Ar šādu metodi par šo tēmu diskutēt ir grēks. Bet laikam šo terminu viduskolas fizikas stundās nemāca, tāpēc viņa pimerošana šai diskusijai ir nepimērota.


 Jāpiezīmē, ka tieši audiofīļi (audiorasti) ir tieši tie, kas lieto šo grandiozo metodi. Ibo ar ausi esot labāk dzirdams nekā ar mērinstrumentiem nosakāms.
Nu, piemēram lieto vadus kas sildīti vai "monokristāliskos" vadus. Par ļoti lielām naudiņām. Tā vietā, lai vienkārši paņemtu par 1mm2 resnāku vadu ar reāli mazāku vada pretestību...  ij vēl uz ķīmisko piejaukumu 0,0001 procenta apmērā saklausa kaut kādu atšķirību, kuru *daudz precīzāka* aparatūra par dzirdi - nemaz nepiefiksē... jo - nau jau ko piefiksēt!

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Janisp, tev izdevās labi nocitēt, tas ataino pašu būtību visai šai diskusijai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				those of us obsessed
> 			
> 		
> ...


 Varbūt es pārāk labi nesaprotu latviešu valodas zemteksta iespējas, bet vai Jūs nebūtu tik pretimnākoš un neatzīmētu to teksta daļu, kur es esmu izteicis šādus apgalvojumus.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Sprižot pēc Jūsu foto diezvai jūs Parīzē esat bijis, bet ja es kļūdos tad es stādos priekšā kā izskatās jūsu madāma. Laikam tikpat gudra un skaista kā Jūs
> 
> 
>  Spriežot pēc Jūsu iecienītās dziras, sakarīga diskusija nesanāks. Raksturīgu bildi izvēlējāties vienu postu iepriekš - lai labi smeķē! 
> Forums, par laimi, tiek administrēts. Nosaukums paliks tas pats, bet seksoties varat doties uz citu. Te ar varu nevienu neievelk un netur.


 Spriežot pēc Jūsu izvēlētas fotogrāfijas arī Jūs esat no cita posta. 
Vai lūdzu nevarētu precizēt par kādu manis iepriekš izvēlēlētu postu iet runa.
Par - lai labi smeķē - paldies, smeķē teišām ļoti labi, arī Jums kādreiz iesaku pamiģināt.

P.S. Alkohola litošana lielos apmēros var kaitēt Jūsu veselībai un brīnešķīgam izskatam.

----------


## Jack Daniels

[quote=a_masiks]


> http://bildez.lv/bildes/kaspich/siikumi/1293910896.jpg[/url] (bilde no foruma sadaļas par pastprinātāja kvalitātes kontroli)
> Ar šādu metodi par šo tēmu diskutēt ir grēks. Bet laikam šo terminu viduskolas fizikas stundās nemāca, tāpēc viņa pimerošana šai diskusijai ir nepimērota.


 Jāpiezīmē, ka tieši audiofīļi (audiorasti) ir tieši tie, kas lieto šo grandiozo metodi. Ibo ar ausi esot labāk dzirdams nekā ar mērinstrumentiem nosakāms.
Nu, piemēram lieto vadus kas sildīti vai "monokristāliskos" vadus. Par ļoti lielām naudiņām. Tā vietā, lai vienkārši paņemtu par 1mm2 resnāku vadu ar reāli mazāku vada pretestību...  ij vēl uz ķīmisko piejaukumu 0,0001 procenta apmērā saklausa kaut kādu atšķirību, kuru *daudz precīzāka* aparatūra par dzirdi - nemaz nepiefiksē... jo - nau jau ko piefiksēt![/quote:3su1imow]

Audiofiļi tiešām lieto šo metodi, bet par laimi ne lïdz tādai stadijai.

Auss tiešām ir vis precīzākais mērinstruments muzikas klausīšanai, jo to radījusi daba pa pāris miljoniem gadu laikā un diezvai kāds no mums muzikas klausīšanai imanto citas ķermeņa dalas.
Visi pārējie esošie un nākotne izveidotie mērinstrumenti, bija un būs tkai lai izveidotu aparatūru kuras galvenais kvalitātes kritērijs būs ar ausīm uztvertā skaņa.

P.S. Kabeļa diametra palielināšana diemžēl vēlamo efektu nedod. Pats kādreiz tā domāju un visādi izmeiģinājos. Nekā

----------


## a_masiks

> Audiofiļi tiešām lieto šo metodi, bet par laimi ne lïdz tādai stadijai.


 Līdz ar to ir dīvaini dzirdēt pārmetumus, ka citi ITKĀ tādu lieto.




> Auss tiešām ir vis precīzākais mērinstruments muzikas klausīšanai, jo to radījusi daba pa pāris miljoniem gadu laikā un diezvai kāds no mums muzikas klausīšanai imanto citas ķermeņa dalas.
> Visi pārējie esošie un nākotne izveidotie mērinstrumenti, bija un būs tkai lai izveidotu aparatūru kuras galvenais kvalitātes kritērijs būs ar ausīm uztvertā skaņa.


 diemžēl tā tas nav. Cilvēka auss ir pats nīkulīgākais mērinstruments, no tiem kas sastopami dabā. Sliktāks par cilvēku varētu būt tikai kurls kurmis. Cilvēka auss nedzird ultraskaņu, ko dzird sikspārņi, nedzird infraskaņu, ko dzird delfīni un vaļi. ja runājam par cilvēka ausi kā skaņas vērtēšanas instrumentu, tad tas vispār nekvalificējas vairāk kā indikātors skaņas esamības reģistrēšanai. par kvalitāti nemaz pat nesapņojot. Mērinstrumenti ir daudz precīzāki un jūtīgāki par cilvēka ausi. Bet taisnība  - tie tiek lietoti lai veidotu aparatūru, kuru ir patīkami klausīties ar ausi. Respektīvi  - esi kapitāli sajaucis cēloņus ar sekām.




> P.S. Kabeļa diametra palielināšana diemžēl vēlamo efektu nedod. Pats kādreiz tā domāju un visādi izmeiģinājos. Nekā


 Kas ir vēlamais efekts? Un kas tad dod šo efektu?

----------


## Didzis

Jack Daniels, visa nelaime jau tajā, ka audiomīlētāji neko nemēra. Drīzak no mērijumiem baidās kā velns no krusta. Man grūti pateikt, kapēc ir tā. Negribu nevienu apvainot, bet nu dikti tas līdzinās reliģijai, kur ticīgajiem nevajag nekādus zinātniskus pierādījumus.  Pilns internets ar daždažādiem aprakstiem un testiem uz ausi, bet lai atrastu audiofīlu lapās kaut pašu elementārako oscilogramu, vēl ir jāpameklē. Es jau te vairākkārt esmu forumā piedāvājis no runām griesties pie darbiem.Viss tak elementāri. Jātaisa tikai aklais tests un vienlaicīgi jāveic elektriskie mērijumi. Ja testētāji "dzirdēs", bet spektra analizātors neko neuzrādīs. vot tad audiofīli varēs bļaut, ka mēraparāti nekam neder, bet kamēr tāda lieta nav izdarīta, tikmēr visa tā ir tukša runa.

----------


## Long

Didzi! Es ieliku linku, kur ir mērīti vairāki tumbu vadi un parādīta to ietekme uz visu skaņas traktu.
http://www.eetimes.com/design/audio-...5?pageNumber=0
Tur var izlasīt kādu ietekmi atstāj vadu diametrs, konstrukcija, izmērs, utt.

Tur neiet runa par sildīšanu, elektronu ātrumu vai ko tamlīdzīgu tāpēc par to nerunāsim. Lai tas paliek pie ezotērikas.

Izskatās, ka neviens lasīt negrib, jeb varbūt anglene ir problēma?
Un vēlreiz atkārtošos, mūzika ir domāta ausīm. Un nomērīt to var, ja vien māk to darīt (sk. www.eetimes...).

----------


## Jack Daniels

Man prieks ka diskusija no savstarpējiem apvainojumiem pargājusi reālā gultnē. Noklausīšanos es domāju varētu noorganizēt visu nemīlētais janisP. Līdz tam vajadzētu apkopot viedokļus uz kādas aparatūras un kurā audiofīlu salonā mēs varētu veikt aklo testu klausoties un veicot mērijumus. Kā arī būtu būtiski saprast kas veikts šos mērījumus, jo šim cilvēkam jābut pieejamai profesionālai aparatūrai un jābūt atzītam profesionālim plašai auditorijai, bet nevis tikai šaurai draugu kopienai.

----------


## ddff

Man bija iespeeja piedaliities vienaa siikaa ekspress testaa, kur meeginaajaam saliidzinaat gitaaru kabeljus. Njeemaam caurmeera koncerta apriikojumu - klasisku gitaaras pastiprinataju un gitaaru, tad vienu kaudziiti ar kabeljiem. Visi tie bija +/- vienaadi, dazhi "mikrofoneeja", paareejie bija vienkaarshi labi kabelji. Secinaajums shim testam bija diezgan elementaars - kabelja pienesums ir ap 0.000x visaa gitaarista/gitaaas/pastiprinaataja kombinaacijaa. Liidz ar ko konkreetajaa pielietojumaa nebuutisks. Tachu shie kabelji kaa reizi tiek razhoti konkreetajam pielietojumam.

ddff

----------


## a_masiks

> Tur var izlasīt kādu ietekmi atstāj vadu diametrs, konstrukcija, izmērs, utt.


 IMHO par to neviens te nestrīdas. Nosauktie parametri atstāj ietekmi uz vada pretestību, induktāti, starpvadu kapacitāti. Tātad arī uz skaļruni. Runa varētu būt vienīgi par šīs ietekmes lielumu un kāda no dotā parametra būtiskumu skaņas kvalitātei.




> Kā arī būtu būtiski saprast kas veikts šos mērījumus, jo šim cilvēkam jābut pieejamai profesionālai aparatūrai un jābūt atzītam profesionālim plašai auditorijai, bet nevis tikai šaurai draugu kopienai.


 kāds pamats šādiem kritērijiem? Atzītam profesionālim ausis ir evolucionējušas kādus papildus liekus miljonus gadu, atšķirībā no nevienam nezināma pēcīša vai jurčika?
Kā reiz par šo mēs ar vienu zinātnieku no OSI ierēcām. Tjipa - ja nevari saklausīt atšķirību sildītos/nesildītos vados, tātad neesi muzikāls un vari iet mājās.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Ar vārdu salikumu - atzītam profesionālim - es domāju cilveku kas māk rīkoties ar mēraparatūru, bet nevis tikai ierēkt, ietusēt, gudri parunat utt.
Runājot par ausīm - diemžēl vai par laimi daba tomēr vieniem dod vairāk bet dažiem mazāk un ne tikais skaistumu un gudrību, bet arī dzirdi.

----------


## ddff

> Cilvēka auss ir pats nīkulīgākais mērinstruments, no tiem kas sastopami dabā. Sliktāks par cilvēku varētu būt tikai kurls kurmis. Cilvēka auss nedzird ultraskaņu, ko dzird sikspārņi, nedzird infraskaņu, ko dzird delfīni un vaļi. ja runājam par cilvēka ausi kā skaņas vērtēšanas instrumentu, tad tas vispār nekvalificējas vairāk kā indikātors skaņas esamības reģistrēšanai. par kvalitāti nemaz pat nesapņojot. Mērinstrumenti ir daudz precīzāki un jūtīgāki par cilvēka ausi. Bet taisnība  - tie tiek lietoti lai veidotu aparatūru, kuru ir patīkami klausīties ar ausi.


 Aamen!
Tieshi taa tas arii ir - auss AFR mainaas pa stundaam, atkariibaa no ieprieksheejaas nakts miega, nomoda stundu skaita, adrenaliina, alkohola un citu vielu satura asiniis. Cilveeks peec paaris stundaam var nesaklausiit to, ko dzirdeejis pirms tam. Ausi izmantot par referenci ir gauzhaam nelietderiigi. Jebkura analiizes programmatuura uzskataami paraada, ka cilveeks nedzird atsevishkjus spektra apgabalus, nespeej registreet nelielas (zem 1 dB) liimenja izmainjas, neuztver 2 signaalu faazes nobiidi pat liidz 40' .
Esmu bijis vairaakos seminaaros par meeriishanas metodeem un analiizes iekaartu pielietojumu elektroakustikaa (man pat ir paaris sertifikaati shajaa nozaree) un tur pirmaas paaris dienas ir ievads psihoakustikaa, kur lektors "baazh maisaa cilveekus" ar viltotiem A-B testiem - speelee vienu un to pashu skanjdarbu, kaa veelaak izraadaas, uz vienas akustiskaas sisteemas, tikai B sadaljai pievienojot 1 dB  -visi momentaa atziist, ka shii skan "dziivaak, suliigaak, detalizeetaak, utt.". Taapat speelee dazhaadus tonjus un jautaa vai notika liimenja izmainja un par cik - shajos testos visi izgaazaas kaa veci Ikarusi. 
Cilveeks ar laiku var uztreneet dzirdi, lai taa kljuutu daudz mazliet uzticaamaaka un deriigaaka secinaajumu izdariishanai, bet tad ljoti metodiski jaaseko liidzi vai visi apstaaklji ir taadi, lai shiem noveerojumiem vareetu uzticeeties. Es, piemeeram, peec 12 nomoda stundaam nenjemos atskirt vijoli no bungaam - mieriigi varu sajaukt. Taapat nevareeshu pateikt vai bedre ir uz 8kHz vai 12 kHz, ko mieriigi varu izdariit tuuliit peec brokastiim. Taapeec aatraak, eertaak un uzticamaak ir lietot to pashu Smaart, SatLive vai SIM, kur visu skaisti var redzeet, saliidzinaat, saglabaat, sasummeet, izvilkt videejaas veertiibas, tad veikt iisu klausiishanas testu, aatri sleegt visu kaudzi aaraa un uz krogu prom.

ddff, peedeejos 20 gadus to vien dara

----------


## janisp

> Man prieks ka diskusija no savstarpējiem apvainojumiem pargājusi reālā gultnē. Noklausīšanos es domāju varētu noorganizēt visu nemīlētais janisP. Līdz tam vajadzētu apkopot viedokļus uz kādas aparatūras un kurā audiofīlu salonā mēs varētu veikt aklo testu klausoties un veicot mērijumus. Kā arī būtu būtiski saprast kas veikts šos mērījumus, jo šim cilvēkam jābut pieejamai profesionālai aparatūrai un jābūt atzītam profesionālim plašai auditorijai, bet nevis tikai šaurai draugu kopienai.


 nu nezinu, Jack Daniels, vai man to vajag, kādu pārliecināt...ddff taču rakstīja, mēģinājām tos ģitāru kabeļus, spontāni, uz vidusmēra, kā ddff teica, tie kombji visi tādi, kurš fonē, kurš sņāc uttt. publika, tai skaitā ģitārists, noskaņota, ka viss tas ir štrunts, tad nu labi, ka izsecinājām, ka izmaiņas ir, 0,0001 %. Galvenais, izdevās nonākt pie kopsecinājuma, ka mūsu apstākļos, mūsu nabadzībā, mūsu muzikantiem tas pienesums nav vajadzīgs. Kā te man kāds atbildēja, ja D,Gilmoram, Jeff Back, J.Scofield ir nauda, kuru nav kur likt, lai pērk tos dārgos Evidence, Vovox. Ja tā pa lielam, tad tā jau ir- nu nemaksās tam mūsu ģitāristam par spēli zaļumballē vairāk, ja viņš kaut vai ar zelta vadiem spēlēs- taksi nosaka tirgus un tirgus arī muzikantiem pašlaik ir nelabvēlīgs.

Es pa HigEnd izstādēm ložņāju regulāri, un kas man tur patīk- tur pulcējas domubiedri, kā šeit teiktu- apmātie, tādiem arī tiek rīkotas jaunumu demonstrācijas, testēšanas, tas pats Stereoplay Minhenē organizē tādus improvizētos testus. Un gribu piezīmēt, ka tie cilvēki, kas iet un klausās sistēmas 100K un vairāk,vairums  necer tādas pirkt, bet tā ir interese, iespēja salīdzināt tās skanējumu, nevis tikai netā atsauksmes palasīt.

Te, kā es sapratu, salasījušies "tehnarji", jau pats kvalitatīvas skaņas entuziastu apzīmējums daudz ko izsaka- hifilītiķi, audiorasti, bagātie lohi, apsēstie...
par nožēlu, ne mums kāds audiožurnāls tiek izdots, ne mums kāda izstāde notiek, ne mums audioportāls,...ddff vēl cīnas ar savu mikseri, bet forums tāds pusdzīvs, un tur arī- mēs neesam cieņā, dīvaini, profesionāļi taču veido, raksta mūziku mums, klausītājiem...mobileaudio- tur vairāk par autoskaņu, un tas pats- savstarpējā noriešana...
tas tā , faktu konstatācija

----------


## JDat

Janisp, nu gan. šausmīgi vienpusēja un sekla faktu konstatācija ar mērķi sevi ielikt mocekļa statusā.  ::

----------


## janisp

Piedod, JDat, ar tevi neapspriedos pirms faktu konstatācijas...
Oskars, vienīgais , kas aprakstīja savu sistēmu, un no apraksta var saprast, ka tehniskās zināšanas, hobijs un interese par kvalitatīvu skaņu iet roku rokā.
Ja mans vērtējums ir tik vienpusējs (to mocekli neņemsim vērā) uzraksti otru, kurš atspēkotu manu. Un vispār, uzraksti kaut ko pozitīvu, interesantu, jo tie puišeļa izklupieni paliek vienveidīgi un vienmuļi.

----------


## osscar

nu biedri kādu vadu ieteiksiet priekš paštaisītiem RCA vadiem. vajag resnu un ala audifilsko  ::  noskatīju mikrofona viendzīslas vadu - tipa ap 1Ls m. divus metrīgos gribu salodēt. jams cik sapratu gana lokans + maza C = apm. 70pf uz 1m. derēs ? diametrs ar labs - ap 6mm. jeb kaut ko citu ieteiksiet ? 
Jā šodien man ar audifilskijs vakars - ienācās viena jauna plate  ::

----------


## janisp

> nu biedri kādu vadu ieteiksiet priekš paštaisītiem RCA vadiem. vajag resnu un ala audifilsko  noskatīju mikrofona viendzīslas vadu - tipa ap 1Ls m. divus metrīgos gribu salodēt. jams cik sapratu gana lokans + maza C = apm. 70pf uz 1m. derēs ? diametrs ar labs - ap 6mm. jeb kaut ko citu ieteiksiet ? 
> Jā šodien man ar audifilskijs vakars - ienācās viena jauna plate


 Ko tu domā ar "viendzīslas"? un kam tev lokans kabelis mājas apstākļiem? un kamdēļ tik strikti -maza C? starp kadiem dzelžiem liksi šo ar mazo C?

----------


## osscar

būs starp CD un jaudinieku. Nu nav jau nozīmes tam C. bet nu gribas ar labākiem parametriem. Un vajag resnumu - lai konektoros neļurinās.

----------


## ddff

> ddff taču rakstīja, mēģinājām tos ģitāru kabeļus, spontāni, uz vidusmēra, kā ddff teica, tie kombji visi tādi, kurš fonē, kurš sņāc uttt. publika, tai skaitā ģitārists, noskaņota, ka viss tas ir štrunts, tad nu labi, ka izsecinājām, ka izmaiņas ir, 0,0001 %. Galvenais, izdevās nonākt pie kopsecinājuma, ka mūsu apstākļos, mūsu nabadzībā, mūsu muzikantiem tas pienesums nav vajadzīgs. Kā te man kāds atbildēja, ja D,Gilmoram, Jeff Back, J.Scofield ir nauda, kuru nav kur likt, lai pērk tos dārgos Evidence, Vovox. Ja tā pa lielam, tad tā jau ir- nu nemaksās tam mūsu ģitāristam par spēli zaļumballē vairāk, ja viņš kaut vai ar zelta vadiem spēlēs- taksi nosaka tirgus un tirgus arī muzikantiem pašlaik ir nelabvēlīgs.


 Es gan nepiekriitu par pienesumu un muusu regiona specifiku. Gilmors speelee uz taada pasha Stratocastera, kaadu lietojaam testos, Back ir Gibsona piekriteejs, tiem visiem ir max. 2 nonjeemeji, parasti lieto 1, kas noziimee, ka gitaaras noturiiba pret trokshnjiem stipri samazinaas. Kombji tieshi taapat - visiem ir ap pusmegaoma ieejas impedance, kaa Fender '65, kuru izmantojaam testaa un kursh ir pasaules raideru top 5, taapat arii citiem raideru verkjiem, kas man ir pieejami - VOX AC30, Marshall JCM 900, Roland Jazz Chorus. Visi snjaac kaa juura. 
Es domaaju, ka kabelju pasaulee, tieshi taapat kaa instrumentu industrijaa, eksistee t.s. "endorsement" liigumi - razhotaajs maksaa maaksliniekam, lai tas uzstaajas tikai ar vinju razhoto instrumentu, gitaaras pastiprinaataju, stiigaam, kabeli, utt. Vai arii maakslinieks, kura honoraars ir videejas LV 3 gadu algas apmeeraa, juutas neerti peerkot muuzikas veikalaa kabeli par $5, ja gitaara maksaa 1000x vairaak. Diez vai tur ir kaads praktisks apsveerums. Vismaz man, lai arii esmu straadaajis ar daudziem pasaules klases muuzikjiem, nav naacies redzeet nekaadus briinumus - parasts gludeklja vads (ar dreebes pinumu), iesprausts parastaa gitaaras pedaalii par $ 50, kuraa atrodas pusnoseedusies 9V krona, parasts, no stage crew paluugts, kabelis uz kombi un - wola, zaale staav ar valjaa muti. Laikam kabelim nav pa speekam nokaut meistariibu.

ddff

----------


## janisp

> ddff taču rakstīja, mēģinājām tos ģitāru kabeļus, spontāni, uz vidusmēra, kā ddff teica, tie kombji visi tādi, kurš fonē, kurš sņāc uttt. publika, tai skaitā ģitārists, noskaņota, ka viss tas ir štrunts, tad nu labi, ka izsecinājām, ka izmaiņas ir, 0,0001 %. Galvenais, izdevās nonākt pie kopsecinājuma, ka mūsu apstākļos, mūsu nabadzībā, mūsu muzikantiem tas pienesums nav vajadzīgs. Kā te man kāds atbildēja, ja D,Gilmoram, Jeff Back, J.Scofield ir nauda, kuru nav kur likt, lai pērk tos dārgos Evidence, Vovox. Ja tā pa lielam, tad tā jau ir- nu nemaksās tam mūsu ģitāristam par spēli zaļumballē vairāk, ja viņš kaut vai ar zelta vadiem spēlēs- taksi nosaka tirgus un tirgus arī muzikantiem pašlaik ir nelabvēlīgs.
> 
> 
>  nekaadus briinumus - parasts gludeklja vads (ar dreebes pinumu),
> 
> ddff


 nu tas Evidence arī izskatās pēc tevis aprakstītā:
http://www.evidenceaudio.com//product.html

pie kam tas pats Gilmors to Lyrics HG izmantojot studijā, uz skatuves to ortu modeli, bet "skanējuma" raksturs ir līdzīgs... 

bet jāpiebilst, šiem pietiekami daudz pakaļdarinājumu, jo tādu zeķi uzpīt un uzmaukt no problems

ceru, ka tuvākā mēneša laikā man tādi būs, varēsim pamēģināt..

un par tiem endorsment līgumiem, šie specifisko, šaurās nišas kabeļu veidotāji un ražotāji, nav tie industrijas bagātākie pārstāvji, tas apjoms nav salīdzināms ar tehnikas ražotāju finansēm...

----------


## janisp

> būs starp CD un jaudinieku. Nu nav jau nozīmes tam C. bet nu gribas ar labākiem parametriem. Un vajag resnumu - lai konektoros neļurinās.


 cik mm kabeļa atvere  tam e-baja konektoram īsti ir? Parasti jau mēs piemeklējam konektoru atbilstoši kabelim... ja 6 mm tad jau pagrūti ko oriģinālu piemeklēt, mikrofona vadiem ir plaša izvēle šai cenu kategorijā, bet iesaku pievērst uzmanību vadītāja izolātoram, PVC vei PE, vadītajam jābūt OFC, kāds škērsgriezums tam signāla vadam, no cik vadiņiem sastāv, tad vēl- vai tiem konektoriem izolātors ir teflona? (ar lodāmuru vari pārbaudīt)

mums ir Canare- maksā Ls 1,60/m vītais pāris, un 1,65 starquqd (2 vīte pāri)- no skaņas viedokļa atškirības nebūs, bet starquad noturīgāks pret traucējumiem lielos gabalos, uz tavu gadījumu tas neattiecas...

----------


## janisp

ja kādam nav slinkums ,tad varētu noklausīties šos samplus uz savas sistēmas un izteikt viedokli vai ir tur kāda atšķirība vai nav:

http://www.evidenceaudio.com/productdemo.html

----------


## Didzis

janispTu ļoti precīzi pateici- Tev patīk tusēt ar domubiedriem audiofīliem. Nav brīnums, ka šeit forumā, kā Tu pats teici "tehnarji" nav Tava "draudze"   ::   Ir jau viegli savā "draudzē" tusēties, bet svešā, kurā ar konkrētiem piemēriem un mērijumiem pierāda, ka Tava "ticība" ir maldīga, skaidrs, ka grūti sarunāties   ::   Tas jau pasaulē nav nekas jauns. janisp, vai tad Tavā draudzē veic merijumus? Tak nē- ticībai  mērijumus nevajag un draudze tāpat ir labi.
Es uzskatu, ka vajag gan klausīties, gan mērīt. Kurš mēra, tam  nav īpašas nozīmes, jo šai procesā jau nav neka subjektīva. Kalausīties  var visi un tad tieši, azklātajā testā, parādīsie, vai "tehnarjiem lācis bērnībā uz ausīm uzkāpis"   ::  Viss tak tad būtu maksimāli godīgi.

----------


## JDat

Dārgi maitas, bet labi ar to ka pirmā pievinojas zeme un tikai tad signāls:
http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/2..._2_detail.aspx

Var lētāku, bet šamie ir stingri. Regulāri raustot ir bijuši gadījumi, ka izlauž ligzdu no PCB kādai ļarļankai:
http://yoursound.lv/lv/katalogs/shop...dapteri/p3620/

Kabeļi? Ģitāristu variants ar zemu kapacitāti.
Saraksts: http://shop.klotz-ais.com/cgi-bin/qu...mt_zeilen=&p8=

Pietiek ar šo:
http://shop.klotz-ais.com/cgi-bin/qu...&ls=e&nocache=

Overkill variants:
http://shop.klotz-ais.com/cgi-bin/qu...&ls=e&nocache=

Ja godīgi, tad priekš CD pilnīgi pietiek ar IY104 vai IY204, bet nu hifilismam piemītošais maksimālism tiekties pēc labākā.

Ja jau aizgāja kretīniska reklāma, tad par MiniJack āri. Ja Pamēģini uzlodēt argusā pirktu un šo, sajutīsi atšķirtību. Parasti izmanto IY104 vai MY204 kabeļus. IY204 neesmu mēģinājis iedabūt, bet nevajadzētu būt problēmām.
http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/2...oductlist.aspx

Es diendienā tādus lodēju. Neko sliktu nepateikšu.


Kur pirkts? Tas pats veikals tava skaņa. Tikai... šamie šobrīd pārvācas uz jaunām telpām.

Janisp, varēsi sūdzēties par klaju reklāmu un zemas kvalitātes kabeli.

----------


## janisp

Didzi, ja tā nopietni, nesanāk laika un vēlmes mērīties, jo precīzos kabeļa datus var dabūt no ražotāja...bet tiešas sasaistes starp cipariem un "skanējumu" (es runāju par niansēm) nav, jo , atkal, ja ticēt stereoplay testiem un mērījumiem, tad piemēram Kimber Kable KS un Profigold 4201 ir līdzīga kapacitāte (ap 70 pf) bet abi atrodas tabulas pretējos galos, tai pat laikā Nordost Valkhallair 134 pf -otrā vieta no augšas, bet Cristal cable refrence ar 719 pf ieņem trešo vietu no augšas...

----------


## janisp

kamdēļ lai es sūdzētos, ja Tu piedāvā normālus kabeļus mūzikas instrumentiem.
ja man `mutu jāiesaka, tad tomēr, ka starpbloku vadus es ieteiktu izvēlēties no mikrofona kabeļu sērijas, kaut vai to pašu klotzu
 Arī par minidžekiem pilnībā piekrītu, bet problēma iedabūt tajos neutrikos 7mm kabeli, tagad viens klients pats pasūtīs Oyaide ar rodija pārklājumu;
http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/pro ... pg523.html



jo kā jau minēju 7mm Neutrikā neiedabūsi, un klienta kabelis padārgs (wireworld) un Neutriks viņam liktos par prastu

būs pašam jāpasūta, lai kāds ir uz vietas, tā nezolīdi sanāca, klientam pašam jāpasūta no ebaja

----------


## arnis

jaaniP, nu tu jau tagad saliidzini 5,5 omu skaljruni ar 5,7 omu skaljruni utt .... Ne jau gluzhi par taadiem meeriijumiem Didzis runaaja .... 
redz, tur jau taa probleema ka *LIEKAS* , bez jebkaada tehniskaa seguma .... Tjipa --- ne tas laucinjsh ... 
Vnk ir cilveeki kam to vajag, un ir taadi, kam to nevajag. Un katram pasham savs celjsh jaaizveelas ...

----------


## janisp

[/quote]

 Gilmors speelee uz taada pasha Stratocastera, kaadu lietojaam testos, 
ddff[/quote]

http://www.fender.com/features/gilmour/story.php

http://www.evidenceaudio.com/content/oem.html

----------


## JDat

> kamdēļ lai es sūdzētos, ja Tu piedāvā normālus kabeļus mūzikas instrumentiem.
> ja man `mutu jāiesaka, tad tomēr, ka starpbloku vadus es ieteiktu izvēlēties no mikrofona kabeļu sērijas, kaut vai to pašu klotzu
>  Arī par minidžekiem pilnībā piekrītu, bet problēma iedabūt tajos neutrikos 7mm kabeli, tagad viens klients pats pasūtīs Oyaide ar rodija pārklājumu;
> http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/pro ... pg523.html
> 
> 
> 
> jo kā jau minēju 7mm Neutrikā neiedabūsi, un klienta kabelis padārgs (wireworld) un Neutriks viņam liktos par prastu
> 
> būs pašam jāpasūta, lai kāds ir uz vietas, tā nezolīdi sanāca, klientam pašam jāpasūta no ebaja


 Iekš Minijack 7mm. Traks var palikt.  Man, protams, biku savādāka fišķa par kabeļiem, tāpēc attiecīgi iekš minijack tiek lietoti tievi kabeļi no tiem, kuri ir uz vietas. Iekš RCA ir dabūts iekšā bez problēmām gan AC106, gan arī koaksiālais priekš video. Tā ka stresam nav pamata.

Ko tad no Mikrofonu sērijas var lietot instrumentu vietā? Tie tak visi ir simetriski. Osccaram viss ir nesimatrisks. Vienīgais kas nav mikc/line kabeļiem, tas ir elektrovadošās gumijas pārklājums, kas novērš mikrofona efektu kabelī. SImetrijai tas nav vajadzīgs.

BIja gadījums, kad viens muzikants paprasīja saīsināt Monstercable. Uztaisīt no 9M Gitātnieka, 3m un 6m. Es, kā godīgs pilsonis rūpīgi izpētīju kas tas par zvēru Monstercable un ilgi čakarējos kamēr salodēju to pseidolicendrāti. Pat Neitrik NP2RX-AU-SILENT nācās modificēt nedaudz. Pēc tam veikalā ģitāristu blind testu uztaisījām. Starpību muzikanti nekādu nedzirdēja un nejuta.

----------


## janisp

> jaaniP, nu tu jau tagad saliidzini 5,5 omu skaljruni ar 5,7 omu skaljruni utt .... Ne jau gluzhi par taadiem meeriijumiem Didzis runaaja .... 
> redz, tur jau taa probleema ka *LIEKAS* , bez jebkaada tehniskaa seguma .... Tjipa --- ne tas laucinjsh ... 
> Vnk ir cilveeki kam to vajag, un ir taadi, kam to nevajag. Un katram pasham savs celjsh jaaizveelas ...


 arni, laikam tiešām īsti nesapratu, ko Didža prāt jāmēra tiem kabeļiem, vai traktam...
nestrīdos,katram savs- Tev ir iespēja klausīties savu komplektu lauka vidū, man tādas iespējas nav...katram savas prioritātes un galvenais neuzspiest tās citam....

----------


## janisp

> kamdēļ lai es sūdzētos, ja Tu piedāvā normālus kabeļus mūzikas instrumentiem.
> ja man `mutu jāiesaka, tad tomēr, ka starpbloku vadus es ieteiktu izvēlēties no mikrofona kabeļu sērijas, kaut vai to pašu klotzu
>  Arī par minidžekiem pilnībā piekrītu, bet problēma iedabūt tajos neutrikos 7mm kabeli, tagad viens klients pats pasūtīs Oyaide ar rodija pārklājumu;
> http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/pro ... pg523.html
> 
> 
> 
> jo kā jau minēju 7mm Neutrikā neiedabūsi, un klienta kabelis padārgs (wireworld) un Neutriks viņam liktos par prastu
> 
> ...


 par to traks var palikt- tas Wireworld haienada kabelis ir viņam ļoti mīļš un pierasts- izjuka minidžeks- un kas tur neparasts??

-galvenais ir atrisināt un izpildīt klienta vēlmi, paļaujoties uz to, ka viņš zina, ko viņam vajag- nevis sākt ārstēt- ka minidžekos jāliek citi, lētāki, ar mazāku diametru kabeļi, viņa kabelis var iet uz getliniem, tikai tādēļ, ka LV uz vietas nav pieklājīga, atbilstoša mindžeka...

Par simetrisko kabeļu lodēšanu uz RCA vai mono džekiem paskaties šeit, arī pārējiem noderēs:

http://www.vandenhul.com/userfiles/docs ... rposes.pdf

Jūsu veikalā ar Aleksandru testējām dažādus vadus viņa basenei, kā arī mikrofonu vadus un!!tīkla vadus uz tās basenes kombja, viņš starpību saklausīja uz aklo...cits jautājums-kurš gatavs samaksāt par tīkla vadu 120 -180 LS?

----------


## janisp

Van den HUls cik var noprast iesaka mērījumiem šo rīku un softu:

http://www.vandenhul.com/userfiles/docs ... ochure.pdf

spečuki, ievērtējiet,

 var būt ar laiku būs jāiegādājas, nezin gan dārgs tas prieks vai ne pārāk..

----------


## Didzis

Es jau blakus sadaļā uzrakstiju, bet var jau arī te. Vads nav nekas pārdabisks un visi tehniskie parametri ir nomērami. Nu pasakiet, ko nevar nomerīt ? Vadu sildīšanu? Jādas problēmas. Ja audiofīli aklā testā dzird starpību starp cepinātu un necepinatu vadu, tad nēram visus iespējamos elektriskos parametrus un gan jau starpība būs   ::  Ja testā audiofīli izgāžas, tad nav ko mērīt   ::

----------


## JDat

> par to traks var palikt- tas Wireworld haienada kabelis ir viņam ļoti mīļš un pierasts- izjuka minidžeks- un kas tur neparasts??
> 
> -galvenais ir atrisināt un izpildīt klienta vēlmi, paļaujoties uz to, ka viņš zina, ko viņam vajag- nevis sākt ārstēt- ka minidžekos jāliek citi, lētāki, ar mazāku diametru kabeļi, viņa kabelis var iet uz getliniem, tikai tādēļ, ka LV uz vietas nav pieklājīga, atbilstoša mindžeka...
> 
> Par simetrisko kabeļu lodēšanu uz RCA vai mono džekiem paskaties šeit, arī pārējiem noderēs:
> 
> http://www.vandenhul.com/userfiles/docs ... rposes.pdf
> 
> Jūsu veikalā ar Aleksandru testējām dažādus vadus viņa basenei, kā arī mikrofonu vadus un!!tīkla vadus uz tās basenes kombja, viņš starpību saklausīja uz aklo...cits jautājums-kurš gatavs samaksāt par tīkla vadu 120 -180 LS?


 Tā tā tā. Jauzprasa Aleksandram par to testiņu.

Tā diagramma man ir galvā. Iteresie. Ir jau pareizi, bet pastāsti kur ir fīča slēgt RCA<=>RCA ar simterisku vadu. Vienai daļai (osscaram) tas bītu interesanti. Man var nestāstīt. Tā pat zinu, bet bija izkrējis no galbas šis patōkamais un tehniski korektais knifiņš.

Par ļečīšanu. Un minijack 7mm. Njā. Pa cik esmu no tiem, kas noliedz kabeļu mistiku, man kabeļi savādāk iedalās. Tapēc komplektējot specifiskus gadījumus veikalā,saku: ja gribi, tad liec to resno, bet... Pats mēģini dabūt iekšā un salodēt. Kabelis būs smagāks par tavu agregātu, kuram tu spraudīsi klāt. Ligzdu no svara izlauzīsi. Ja ne uzreiz tad pēc kāda laika ligzda būs nost no plates. Elementāri. Vai kāds gatavs par 1 Ls (lodēšanas cena) sēdēt pusdienu un čakarēties? Kabeļi netiek izvēlēti pēc skanējuma, tie tiek izvēlēti atkarībā no konkrētās situācis. Loģiski domājot. Kādiem aparātiem ir mini jack? Datora iebūvētā skaņas karte. Videokamera. Dikotfons. Spēlētājs (iPod, MP4 utt utp). ko tur klāt slēgs? Austiņas. Uz mikserpulti vai no mikserpults stereo. Nesimetrija der uz i'siem gabaliem. Ja vajag tālu, nu ta simetrizējam vismaz ar trafiņu, vai ar kādu agregātu. Parasti aparāti ir maziņi (spēlētāki diktofoni). ligzdu salaust elemntāri. Videokameras? Tas pats, tikai klāt vēl palielinās risks izraut. Dators. Ja atrodas mazohisti, kuri slēdz pie MIc ieejas Ģitāru vai dinamosko mikrofonu. Kvalitāte tādai datora mic ieejai paši zinat kāda. Tur toč nevajag sildītu vadu. Atteicīgi uzliek tadu, kuru var i saplēst i nebūs žēl. 75 % gadījumos cilvēki vispār nevar pateikt kādu vadu grib. Tādos gadījumos uzprasa: Ko ar ko gribi saslēgt. Tālāk seko jautājumi kā tās ligzdas izskatās. Vai konektors ir tāds pats kā "austinām" tikai lielāks? utt utjp. Tad arī izelm ko vajag. Apmēram tā.

Uz minijack uzlitk AC110 instrumentālo vadu... Bišķi šizo no praktiskā viedokļa.


DAAS? Kolēģim ir DAAS mērījumu iekārta. Ir labāka par SMAART, bet ne principiāli.

----------


## tornislv

Vo, būs man darbā no lielās spoles jānotin kāds 2 un 3/4 collīgais metrs un jāhaiendo. Tiesa, kā lai šim konektorus piemuģī, jo šim vajag gaisa izolāciju ar dehidratoru. Toties velk cauri jaudu līdz 7KW bez īpašas silšanas ar joslu līdz 900 MHz   ::

----------


## janisp

JDat, pasaulē ir ļoti daudz tev nesaprotamu lietu, katram savs...nu nemēri visu no sava skatu punkta, pieej lietām plašāk...

tāpēc pie Tevis arī nāk tādi, kuriem svarīgākais lai būtu lēti un labi un par 1 Ls.

----------


## JDat

> JDat, pasaulē ir ļoti daudz tev nesaprotamu lietu, katram savs...nu nemēri visu no sava skatu punkta, pieej lietām plašāk...
> 
> tāpēc pie Tevis arī nāk tādi, kuriem svarīgākais lai būtu lēti un labi un par 1 Ls.


 Nevis lēti, bet gan tā lai darbojas. Pie visiem nekorektumies saslēdzot ģitāru ar skaņaskarti, tiek izmantots viskorektākais ko tajā brīdī var. Vienīgi nesaprotu tos, kuri slēdz ģitāru pie sakas kartes. Lēts ieraksta variants?

Pa visam cita suga ir videooperatori. Tiem vajag nadjožna un lai var interviju ierakstīt. Ja jau kamerai nav XLR, bet minijack. Nu labi. Daram tā. XLR uz minijack pāreju. Ir divi varianti. Mazāk savienojumu (un lētāk) vai stabilāk. Lētais. Tievu vadiņu līdz 3m garu un darīts. Stabilāk? 30 cm vadiņu. XLR nostiprinam kaut kur pie kameras. Tālāk parast XLR-XLR kabelis. Pa cik slidzi bus jāiztur XLRam un kameras korpusam pie kura nostiprināts, tad minijack padarīšana necietīs. Kads tur lētāk? Cilvēkam vajag lai darbojas. Pie tam My204 izskatās plāns, a kalpo ta labi un ilgi.

Ja jau par trakumu. Ir bijušu gadījumi, ka iekš Minijack jāiemāna elektrolītu. Par XLR nerunāsim. Tur visādi brīnumi ir integrēti iekā.  ::  Mums pat ir humos: Kolēģis uzzīmēs lampu preampa shēmu ar phantom barošanu un to ielodēšu XLR konektorā.  ::  Ceru ka sapratāt humoru.

----------


## arnis

Jautaajums Longam, JaanisP arii var meegjinaat atbildeet. 
1. Uz kaadas akustiskaas sisteemas---- vada no pastiprinaataaja liidz akustikai ietekme buus vismazaakaa ??? Nu-- kur buutu lielaaks pienesums kabelim --- uz daargas hiend akustikas [ pienjemot ka taa ir gan subjektiivi, gan objektiivi tehniski labi uzbuuveeta ] , uz videejas akustikas, bez pretendeeshanas uz hiend, vai uz leeta kjiiniizera akustikaam. 
2. kaads amplifiers butu jaaizmanto akustikas kabelju uz tumbaam testos , un kaapeec --- kaads hiend retro stilaa gatavots lampu amps , vai kaads tamliidziigs Oskara hirags/ mijags, kaads videejas klases pro aparaats ar kaadiem ddff piem niekojaas, vai kaads videejas klases resiivers ? vai varbuut kaads pioneer ab klases pa 100-200Ls vai cits liidziigs no tornja kolekcijas  ?

JaanisP protams var patureet tiesiibas neatbildeet, bet Longam gan ieteiktu atbildeet, par cik vinjsh iemeta to vadu pienesuma testa linku ... un ar En shkjiet draudzeejas ..

----------


## Jack Daniels

> ko dod pliki linki > ? nav ko konkrēti piedāvāt > ?


 Linkus ieliku lai saprastu ko Jūs gribētu dzirdēt, ja rastos tāda iespēja, bet ja vēlaties konkrētus aparātus ko var paklausīties šā gada augusta mēneša begās tad lūdzu:

Aparāts kas paliks neminīgs:

Akustika - mbl116 - 19000 eur pāris
Pastiprinātāji - mbl9007 - 2 gab. Kā mono bloki 28000 eur paris
Skanas karte - Antelope Gold ar atsevišku barošanas bloku - 3500 eur
Kompjūters - Mac ar 8 gb atmiņu 1000 eur
Skaņas faili - m4a vai aiff 24-192 vainu no torentiem par velti nokačāti (godīgi nozagti jo biezais mākslinieks nabagāks taču nepaliks) vai pirkti par 3 eur par dziesmu (kvalitāte diemžēl vai par laimi netšķiras)
Barošanas filtrs - mcintosh MPC1500 Power Controller 5000 eur
summna - 56500 eur

 Vadi - īpaš gadījums, jo par viņiem arī būs tests (nav sildīti):

Tīkla kabeļi - Siltech ruby hill II - 4 gab 1.5 m - 2000 eur gab summa 8000 eur
Tumbu kabeļi - Siltech Emperior Crown 2 pāri 1 m - 14000 eur gab summa 28000 eur
USB kabelis A-b - Siltech Golden Universal 1 gab 1 m - 1100 eur
XLR kabelis - Siltech Empress Double Crown 1 pāris 0.75m - 12000 eur
Papildus XLR kabelis - Siltech Zero Ohm Link Diamond 1 pāris 1m - 2500 eur
summa - 51600 eur

kopējā vērtiba - 108100 eur

Tā izkatās audiorastrijas ekanomiskais komplekts ko man zināmi bagātie lohi klausās darba kabinetā. Mājās loģiski ka ir labāks aparāts.
Ja jums ir vēlme dzirdēt un arī nomērīt kā tas skan tad lūdzu, varu sarunāt ka janisP šo aparātu saņem un uzrīko noklausīšanos kopigi aprunātā audio salonā. Cerams ka kādu tas varētu ieintresēt, piņemot ka Jūs klausaties mūziku, bet nevis tikai mērat viņas parametrus.

P.S. Cenas ir aptuvenas no interneta avotiem un katrā valstī var atšķirties atkarībā no tā vai bagātais lohs ir vai nav maksājis PVN nodokli.

----------


## Jurkins

Satiekas Koļans ar Toļanu. Re, Toļam, pulksteni nopirku - Šveicārijas, 75 kilobakšus atdevu. Nu rādi šurp, Koļan. Vau!!! Nu Tev vecīt ir paveicies, a es lohs pagājušonedēļ tieši tādu pašu par 50 kilobakšiem nopirku. Eh, man kā parasti neiet.

----------


## Didzis

Jack DanielsTu mazliet nesaproti merīšanasun klausīšanās principus. Ko dod tas cenas vai smukas bildītes. Nu ir viena sistēma ar ceptiem vadiem par baigo piķi un ko tur merīt? Jēga ir tikai aizklātam testam, kad audiofīli ar savu ausi testē dažādus aparātus, vadus un citus pričendaļus. Jāsalīdzina ir Tevis pieminētie uberkrutie aparāti ar D klases kinozales stiprekli pat 50Ls un ceptie vadi ar Depo veikalā nopērkamajiem.Nu labi, varbūt ne tik krasi atšķirīgas lietas, bet pats princips ir svarīgs. Ja godājamie audiofīli visi kā viens dzird atšķirību, tad mēram elektriskos parametrus, ja starpību nedzird, tad tāpat viss skaidrs   ::

----------


## osscar

nu palasījos par tiem traņu mbl ampiem - vislabāk patika pēdējais komentārs - kuram var piekrists (paskatot mērījumus ) - I love measuring an amplifier that is as well-engineered as the mbl 9007. *But there is nothing in its measured performance, other than the much higher output power*, that would indicate why Michael Fremer preferred its sound in balanced mono mode.
Nu smuks 400W pastūzis, par nereālu cenu  ::  Jurkina pašgatavotais AB izpogās šo vienā setā pēc mērījumiem un izmaksām  ::  
Turpinat tik sidīt vadus.

----------


## jankus

> tad mēram elektriskos parametrus, ja starpību nedzird, tad tāpat viss skaidrs


 Didzi, tēmā bija pāris linki ar kabeļu mērījumiem. Kādi ir Tavi komentāri?

Njā, tādus kā Jack Daniels pieminētos aparātus liekas, ka neesmu pat redzējis high-end salonos.. Es gan tādus apkārt nevazātu..

Liekas, ka Osscar to mbl pastūzi ir klausījies, ka māk tik gudri izteikties..

----------


## osscar

nē neesmu klausījies, taču paskatot tā parametrus - uzskatu, ka cena nav adekvāta un skanējums noteikti kā jau jaudīgam AB ampam, nav tur nekādas odziņas. Parasts , jaudīgs pastūzis. Kvalitatīvā izpildījumā.
Par tām mbl tumbām -kāds tad Jack pamatojums 82db un 4 omu tumbām ? tie advancētie pīkstuļi ? tādas jau laikam tiešām tik ar pus kW var kustināt...
Nē nu katrs izklaidējas, kā grib. Nez, par to piķi ņemtu ko eksostiskāku - nu lampas u.t. - vismaz spīd tumsā. Nukatram savs, lai tak puiši izklaidējas. 
Interesanti dzirdēt motivāciju tādas sistēmas iegādei .

----------


## jankus

> nē neesmu klausījies, taču paskatot tā parametrus - uzskatu, ka cena nav adekvāta un skanējums noteikti kā jau jaudīgam AB ampam, nav tur nekādas odziņas. Parasts , jaudīgs pastūzis. Kvalitatīvā izpildījumā.
> Par tām mbl tumbām -kāds tad Jack pamatojums 82db un 4 omu tumbām ? tie advancētie pīkstuļi ? tādas jau laikam tiešām tik ar pus kW var kustināt...
> Nē nu katrs izklaidējas, kā grib. Nez, par to piķi ņemtu ko eksostiskāku - nu lampas u.t. - vismaz spīd tumsā. Nukatram savs, lai tak puiši izklaidējas. 
> Interesanti dzirdēt motivāciju tādas sistēmas iegādei .


 Osscar, nebūšu taču Tevi sajaucis ar kādu citu, kad dzirdēju Tevi stāstām, ka Visaton B200 Open bafflā Tev esot ļoti iepaticies? Esmu pats arī dabūjis to platjoslinieku un kādu vakaru paklausījies. Jau uz ausi bija skaidrs, ka AFL virs pāris 2kHz ir ar pamatīgu kupri. Varu saderēt, ka Vigoole datoru tumbām AFL līkne ir ne sliktāka kā Visatonam. Nu un?
Neesmu vēl apskatījies tumbu datu sheetu.. Nu un kas, ka tām tumbām ir 82db? Tāpēc arī viņam ir 400W pastūži, lai varētu tās iekustināt.. 
Nu motivācija ir ļoti vienkārša- cilvēks grib to vislabāko. Kāpēc gan ne, ja var to atļauties? Ja es varētu atļauties, es arī nevis ik pārvakarus garāžas priekšā zāģētu finierus savam frontālajam ruporam, bet gan samaksātu n k$ un nopirktu jau gatavus un pašus krutākos..

----------


## osscar

Nē nu ja var atļauties, nav problēmu.man jau nu toč neskauž. Taču es domāju, ka pameklējot varēu atrast to ko 3x lētāku ar tādiem pašiem parametriem un analogu kvalitāti - kaut vai Jāņa P šķībo Xindax. Jā man patīk platjoslnikieki kopā ar 10W pastūzi. Kaut vao normunda setaps ar F4 klonu un lampu aikido preampu , tāpēc pasūtīju mazos no mark audio. Visatoniem vajag lielāku OB laukumu un man jau ar tagadējo aparatūras daudzumu sāk pietrūkt vietas, bet neesmu galīgi atmetis domu par OB, ko izmantot ar mazu A klases ampu + LP atskaņotājs.
Vēl man pie šāda setapa liekas dīvaini turēt kompi ieslēgtu - ir tak visādi advancētie mūzikas serveri ut.t. Bet nu tas tā. Kā, jau minēju - katram sava izklaide. Vēl ņirga nāk apar to antilopi - tipa vajag 500h burn-in laiku  ::  - kam ta tur jāuzzislts - vadiem vai plates celiņiem ?   es savu viedokli nemainu - tāda līmeņa izstrādājumi ir priekš tiem ,kam daudz naudas un maz sajēgas.  ::  LV nav tirgus šada līmeņa izstrādājumiem.

----------


## Isegrim

> tāpēc pasūtīju mazos no mark audio. Visatoniem vajag lielāku OB laukumu un man jau ar tagadējo aparatūras daudzumu sāk pietrūkt vietas


 Tas laukums ne mazākā mērā nav atkarīgs no _Visaton_ vai cita brenda; tikai un vienīgi no zemākās frekvences, ko vēlies dzirdēt. Kas liedz OB malas atlocīt? Sanāks kompaktāks pie lielāka attāluma, ko skaņas vilnim apskriet.

----------


## ddff

> http://www.fender.com/features/gilmour/story.php
> http://www.evidenceaudio.com/content/oem.html


 Paskaties '94 gada Alberthalles koncertu- tas pats '75 sunburst modelis, kas Igoram. Tikai shim bija USA versija, muusu pilsonim meksikaanju. Ar melno tika nospeeleets "The Wall" un lielaakaa dalja ierakstu sesiju.
Un OEM liigums par naudas truukumu neliecina :]

ddff

----------


## Jack Daniels

Oskar
1- aparatus minēju jo pats prasīji uz kā klausīsimies vadus
2- cenu minēju jo jūs paši vienmēr to pieminiet
3- joprojām liekas dīvaini ka jūs 99% runajat par parametriem un izskatu, bet nevis par skanējumu, kā dēļ vispar tas tiek ražots bagātiem lohiem un super gudrajiem tehniķiem (cerams ka vismaz kāds no jums cenšas dzīvē ko nopelnīt un kļūt par pirmo bagāto gudreli)
4- dīvaini ka ka pēc piedāvātās iespejas to paklausīties un galvenais *NOMĒRĪT*(no kā vislaik bēgot audiofili) jūs pēkšni laikam esat nobijušies

Un galvenai - mēs taču gribējam salīdzināt un pamērīt kabeļus. Kāpēc neredzu komentārus par kabeļiem ???

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Nē nu ja var atļauties, nav problēmu. es savu viedokli nemainu - tāda līmeņa izstrādājumi ir priekš tiem ,kam daudz naudas un maz sajēgas.  LV nav tirgus šada līmeņa izstrādājumiem.


 Diemžēl vai par laimi šāds tirgus Latvjā ir. Tikai es zinu vismaz aptuveni 30 tāda tipa komplektus un 4 kuru cena pārsniedz 500k eur. Tākā kāds tomēr arī klausās muziku, bet nevis skatās parametrus.

----------


## ddff

Nemaani sevi - tie komplekti pamataa ir stila un statusa aksesuaari. Dazhus tureetaajus zinu un ar mieriigu sirdi varu apgalvot, ka shie nespeej atskirt saksofonu no basgitaaras. Tiesha anekdotes versija par Stradivari bungaam.

ddff

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Nemaani sevi - tie komplekti pamataa ir stila un statusa aksesuaari. Dazhus tureetaajus zinu un ar mieriigu sirdi varu apgalvot, ka shie nespeej atskirt saksofonu no basgitaaras. Tiesha anekdotes versija par Stradivari bungaam.
> 
> ddff


 Nu neviens tevi aiz mēles neraustīja, braucam pie jebkura no tev zināmiemiem pilsoņiem un es esmu gatavs derēt uz 10k eur, ka vinš atšķirs saksafonu no basģitāras. Ja nu ne, tad varēsi naudu ziedot labdarībai, bet visdrīzāk man būs iespēja nopirkt kādu 1 metru laba kabeļa.

----------


## ddff

Shie tipi reizeem aiz paarpratuma iemaldaas pie manis, lai aplauztos, ka nav nekaa gana "kruta" piedaavaajumaa. Peedeejais "neatshkjiireejs", kas bija atnaacis, shobriid meegina paardot savu jahtu kaut kaadaa vidusjuuras salaa. Lietotaa terminologija, kopaa ar \m/ klases aparatuuru bija apmeeram "muzons skan chotka, ir kaartiigs pisaks un ugaars". Paspeeleeju shim WAV un 64K MP3, lai attureetu no meeslu kolekcijas veidoshanas, tad shis uz mani skatiijaas un teica "a cho?" 

ddff

----------


## janisp

> Jautaajums Longam, JaanisP arii var meegjinaat atbildeet. 
> 1. Uz kaadas akustiskaas sisteemas---- vada no pastiprinaataaja liidz akustikai ietekme buus vismazaakaa ??? Nu-- kur buutu lielaaks pienesums kabelim --- uz daargas hiend akustikas [ pienjemot ka taa ir gan subjektiivi, gan objektiivi tehniski labi uzbuuveeta ] , uz videejas akustikas, bez pretendeeshanas uz hiend, vai uz leeta kjiiniizera akustikaam. 
> 2. kaads amplifiers butu jaaizmanto akustikas kabelju uz tumbaam testos , un kaapeec --- kaads hiend retro stilaa gatavots lampu amps , vai kaads tamliidziigs Oskara hirags/ mijags, kaads videejas klases pro aparaats ar kaadiem ddff piem niekojaas, vai kaads videejas klases resiivers ? vai varbuut kaads pioneer ab klases pa 100-200Ls vai cits liidziigs no tornja kolekcijas  ?
> 
> JaanisP protams var patureet tiesiibas neatbildeet, bet Longam gan ieteiktu atbildeet, par cik vinjsh iemeta to vadu pienesuma testa linku ... un ar En shkjiet draudzeejas ..


 mana pieredze rāda, ka vismazākā ietekme ir uz lēta ķinīzera , tad uz vidējas akustikas. Bet pirms to apspriest, jau biju iekopējis tos 5 svarīgos punktus, kuri jāizpilda līdz nonākam līdz "spēlēm ar kabeļiem". Visupirms ir skaļrunis un tā akustiskais noformējums, filtri - Tu labāk par mani to zini un tajās lietās saproti. No savas puses varu piebilst, ka vadu kvalitāte skandas iekšpusē ir ļoti svarīga! Starp citu, mēs joka pēc nomainījām iekšējos vadus Koda MT33 skandā- lētā ķinizerī- nu mums jau likās, ka skaņa uzlabojās, otra gan atstāta neaiztikta, tā salīdzināšanai, varēs ar laiku arī nomērīt.
     Tad pirms ņemties ar vadiem ārpus skandas, LOTI svarīgi tās izvietot telpā, var palasīt arī cardas viedokli, jā, starp citu, tas golden ratio strādā:
http://www.cardas.com/content.php?area= ... Room+Setup
kad ir parādījusies skatuve, lokalizāciaja  telpiskums, utt utjp,tad var doties tālāk. galvenais, lai skandas+telpa+ klausīšanās vieta (punkts) būtu atrasts optimālais, tad pie esošās komplektācijas būs panākts iespējamais skanējuma maksimums kvalitātes ziņā, kad auss būs pieradusi, adoptējusies, tad jebkuras nelielas skaļruņa nobīdes, vietas maiņas, kabeļu maiņas tiks sadzirdētas. Nu apmēram tā es gribētu atbildēt, Arni.

----------


## Long

> Jautaajums Longam, JaanisP arii var meegjinaat atbildeet...


 Šajā minētajā rakstā autori cenšas izanalizēt tumbu vadu ietekmi dažādās sistēmās.
Varbūt esmu ko palaidis garām, bet galvenais manuprāt ir sekojošs.
Pēc viņu vārdiem tika veikts apmēram 400 dažādu tumbu un pastiprinātāju kombināciju tests, blind testi un veikti mērījumi. Kā viens no būtiskākajiem 
secinājumiem bija tas, ka tumbu vadu ietekme dažādās sistēmās ir dažāda. Dažās kombinācijās vadu ietekme netika konstatēta. Otrkārt, tika secināts, ka pie 
vada garuma mazāka par 2 metriem ietekme samazinās.
Mērījumi tika veikti ar spektra analizatoru pastiprinātāja izejā un uz tumbu spailēm.

Kā galvenos faktorus, kas ietekmē mērījumus un skanējumus tika minēti tumbu reaktīvā pretestība. Strāva vadā var līdz pat 4 reizēm var pārsniegt to, ko mēs 
parasti rēķinām ar Oma likumu.
Nākamais faktors ir pastiprinātāja dempinga faktors, kuru samazina netbilstoša vada šķērsgriezuma izvēle. Kā rezultātā basa skanējums paliek nekontrolēts.
Vada induktivitāte, kas divu paralēlu resnu vadu gadījumā pieaug un ietekmē augsto frekvenču skanējumu.

Mērot signāla spektru pastiprinātāja izejā, tika konstatēts, ka tumbu vadi var kalpot kā antena un uztvert visu to, kas ir gaisā. Un labākus rezultātus dod 
koaksiālas konstrukcijas vadu izvēle. Uztvertie signāli var ietekmēt pastiprinātāju darbību caur atgriezenisko saiti.
Tika arī atzīmēts, ka A klases pastiprinātāju izejā ir mazāk visādu traucējumu nekā AB klasē, ko rada vadu antenas efekts.
īsumā tās ir galvenās atziņas, kuras es domāju pašiem var mēģināt pārbaudīt.

Testam līdz ar to es ieteiktu paņemt tumbas ar kompresijas skaļruņiem (protams vēlams labas kvalitātes) un kā pastiprinātāju varētu ņemt vairākus ar 
dažādiem shemotehniskajiem risinājumiem (klasisko vintage, kādu profi verķi līdz eksotiskajiem 4 tranzistoru bez atgriezeniskās saites). Un vadus - varētu 
mēģināt elektriķu vadus ar 1.5 mm^2 un kādi 4-6 mm^2. Un paņemt arī kādu koaksiālo un kādu sapītu bizītē.

Visādā gadījumā publicētais raksts ir interesants. Tur ir arī dažas atziņas par bi-wiring un multi-amping.

----------


## arnis

redzi nu Long. Itkaa saprati, par ko runa. Bet tad jau pamatu pamats tajaa konkreetajaa rakstaa ir tas, ka vadu ietekme priamari ir saistiita ar ampu/ uzbuuvi + tumbu- uzbuuvi. Jo kaa jau redzeeji liiknees, prasts R slodzes vietaa nekaadu ietekmi vadam nenoraada. Liidz ar ko --- logjiski manupraat, ka ja mees skatamies uz vadu kaa testeejamo materiaalu, tad tam klaa min imums buutu jaabuut ar vienaadu shkjeersgriezumu, lai tam buutu identisks kautvai vismaz R visiem vadiem [ ok, L un C atsjhhkjirsies ] . Un te jau paveras pats interesantaakais --- kaa 2 vai 3 vienaadi vadi ar vienaadiem R [ ja to shkjeersgriezumi ir vienaadi ]  var raadiit dazhaadas liiknes pie tumbu spaileem ????? Es varbuut palaidu garaam, bet neredzeeju, kur 6.8 bildees testeejot 3 kabeljus buutu noraadiits, cik mm2 ir vadiem, katram konkreetajam. Taapat-- tur tika uzraadiita viena aksutikas seerija, un 20VRms, kas grafikos nav nonormeets. taapat peedeejaas bildees nav normeetas vertikaalaas dB poziicijas, liidz ar ko nevar saprast, vai iedalja ir 0,01dB jeb 5dB .... Es saprotu, ka raksts ir uzmaniibas pieveershana teemai / probleemai, bet ja to izmantot kaa pamatu, piemeeram, amps- tumba  salidizinaajumam, tad tachu pat zirgam skaidrs, ka vada R ietekmee kopeejo DF liidz ar ko tumbaam ar suudiigu Z palielinaas thd , bet kaa tas viss attiecas uz audio fiiliju un religjiju ?? 
par taam reaktiivajaam pretestiibaam --- vai nebuutu jaabuut taa, ka piemeeram kaartiigai hiend tumbai pa 400000Eur Z tomeer tiecas uz flat, taapat kaa afl, phase utt ? Liidz ar ko, ja taa --- tad pie taadas korektas sisteemas vadam vispaar buus minimaala vai nekaada ietekme, kaa jau konkreetajaa rakstaa mineets testeejot prastu R tipa slodzi ......

----------


## Long

Tāpēc jau es saku, ka tur minētās lietas var mēģināt pašiem pārbaudīt.
Es domāju, ka atrast ar vienādu šķersgriezuma gan "elektriķu" vadu, gan audiofilītisko licendrātu nebūtu problēma un salīdzināt skanējumu konkrētā situācijā.
Par to līdzeno Z tur tika arī minēts, ka tādas tumbas "neskan", ka SPL mērījumi uzrāda labu rezultātu, bet skanējums nav tas labākais.
Ideālā situācija pēc autoru domām ir multi ampings.
Visādā gadījumā ikdienā ne visiem ir iespēja nopirkt pašu labāko. Reti kurš, kam mūzikas klausīšanās ir hobijs, nevis maizes darbs, negribētu ko pamainīt.
Kā reiz teica kāda pasniedzēja RTU - pārmaiņas rosina apetīti. Tāpēc tiek šis tas pamainīts, piemeklēti kādi citi vadi, utt. Un šad tad nonāk arī pie ezotērikas   ::  
Un otra problēma vai zinot visas līknes, raksturlielumus, utt. ir iespējams pateikt kā tas skanēs reālā situācijā, dzīvoklī, mājā. Bez reālas izmēģināšanas es domāju, ka nebūs tik vienkārši. Otrkārt, kur to informāciju iegūt? Ar elektronu ātrumu vadā būs vien par maz   ::  
Neies tak visi audiomīļi pirkt spektra analizatorus un citas uzpariktes mērījumu veikšanai. Tāpēc arī notiek zināma informācijas un personīgas pieredzes apmaiņa forumos un LV tāda diemžēl nav un diez vai būs tirgus izmēru dēļ. 
Arī redz pat Lietuvā taisa pastūžus, kas pēc izpildījuma šķiet ir ļoti labi.
Starp citu, pirms gadiem 10 vismaz Lietuvā pats redzēju Jan&Co veikalā (tā firma toreiz saucās, tagad Mediashop) HiFi nodaļā Lietuvā ražotus lampu pastiprinātājus. Tā kā ražošanas gars tur ir vēl palicis.

Tāda pārdomas šovakar.

----------


## arnis

> Par to līdzeno Z tur tika arī minēts, ka tādas tumbas "neskan", ka SPL mērījumi uzrāda labu rezultātu, bet skanējums nav tas labākais.


 nu, bez afr ir arii phase, thd, imd, impulse resp
tb- iespeejamska taisot vienu, ir zaudeets kaadaa citaa frontee ...
PS- un taa arii nav audiorastija bet reaali pieraadaamaa/ sameeraamaa lieta.

----------


## janisp

Arni, un tad nu sanāk, ka saliekot visas jūsu (plus vēl Kaspara un dažu citu) zināšanas un augstās tehniskās prasības iznāk sistēma, ideāli skanoša, bet par bargu naudu. Tā tas ir. Es neesmu tik bagāts lai tādu iegādātos un iztieku ar "šķībo Xindak" :: , bet ar lielu prieku paklausītos kādu no jūsu komplektiem. Arni, uz Tevi tas neattiecas, Tavu esmu dzirdējis, un Tu jau arī citā lauciņā sevi esi nopozicionējis...

Tā kā aiciniet ciemos, paklausīsimies...

----------


## arnis

JaaniP, man jau sen ir kas labaaks. un arii tas ir mainjas procesaa. :P
a par tiem laucinjiem- skanja ir un paliek skanja . tas ka man uzsvars uz mazliet citaam lietaam, tas gan fakts  ::

----------


## osscar

pabeigšu līdz septembrim  savu jauno plauktu un  mazos full range, ar piedāvāju kaut ko paklausīties pie manis kādus manus dzelžus - a klasi, AB, ...  ::

----------


## ddff

> tad nu sanāk, ka saliekot visas jūsu (plus vēl Kaspara un dažu citu) zināšanas un augstās tehniskās prasības iznāk sistēma, ideāli skanoša, bet par bargu naudu. Tā tas ir. Es neesmu tik bagāts lai tādu iegādātos.


 Es domaaju, ka viss ir vienkaarshaak- panjem kaadu studijas monitoru paari, ja nepiecieshams, tad ar subu un gatavs. Jebkursh Tannoy/Genelec/Dynaudio buus pilniigi OK. Vairumaa studiju tas tika lietots par referenci, tad nu maajaas arii pilniigi izdariis savu darbu.

ddff

----------


## Didzis

ddff-zelta vārdi.
Profesionāla studijas aparatūra vienmer būs klasi augstāka par mājai domātu tehniku. Tapēc es klausos studijas aidio monitorus un skatos televīziju uz PRO TV monitora.

----------


## janisp

ddff, es jau tavā forumā kaut ko biju šai sakarā minējis- tas, ka dažas studijas LV lieto pāris pieklājīgu monitoru vēl nenozīmē hajenda skaņu :: ,
ja tā būtu un viņi te dzirdētu ko miksē un dara, tad ierakstu kvalitāte būtu cita, pats atzini,ka tas viss aizgājis pamatīgi uz leju :: , lai gan pēc kvalitatīviem materiāliem nav arī pieprasījuma...bumci bumci, vai šlāgeri

man jau pašam pieklājīgi MBL monitori. Tuvākajā laikā tikšu paklausīties reāli labas tumbiņas, tajās viss, par ko var piekasīties varētu būt novērsts:Avalon Time
http://www.avalonacoustics.com/


Oscar, paldies, ar prieku paklausīšos.

----------


## Long

> ddff-zelta vārdi.
> Profesionāla studijas aparatūra vienmer būs klasi augstāka par mājai domātu tehniku. Tapēc es klausos studijas aidio monitorus un skatos televīziju uz PRO TV monitora.


 Var jau būt, ka 10 gados ir kas mainījies kopš šī raksta tapšanas, bet nešķiet, ka tas tā ir. Ne viss tajā PRO lauciņā ir sakopts un sakārtots:
http://www.sound-consulting.net/ru/?page_id=1476

----------


## ddff

> ddff, es jau tavā forumā kaut ko biju šai sakarā minējis- tas, ka dažas studijas LV lieto pāris pieklājīgu monitoru vēl nenozīmē hajenda skaņu,
> ja tā būtu un viņi te dzirdētu ko miksē un dara, tad ierakstu kvalitāte būtu cita, pats atzini,ka tas viss aizgājis pamatīgi uz leju, lai gan pēc kvalitatīviem materiāliem nav arī pieprasījuma...bumci bumci, vai šlāgeri


 Pieklaajiigi monitori kaa reizi noziimee to, ka materiaals skanees autentiski. Savukaart, hi-end to ne vienmeer noziimee.
Tas, ka LV studiju inzhenieri (un ne tikai) nedzird vai negrib dzirdeet, ir tikai vinju un ierakstu pirceeju probleema. LR studijaa blakus ljoti labam Tannoy paarim staav arii Gerkena magnetola, kas ir finaala tests- vairums shlaagera publikas lieto tieshi shaadas. Bet studija un Normunds Slava ir speejiigi uz daudz vairaak- ieskanjoti filmu treki, rakstiiti jazz monstri, simfoniskie kolektiivi un sanjemtas atziniibas veestules par lielisko ieraksta kvalitaati.

ddff

----------


## Jack Daniels

Atdilde uz daudziem komentāriem.

1- Šis tiešām ir elektroniskais forums, bet sadaļā beztēma par jatājumu audiotrastija, audiomānija, audifīlija kas pēc būtības apzīmē cilvēku kopienu kas ir apsēsta ar mūzikas skanējumu bet nevis parametru analizēšanu.
2- Krievu kā arī citu valodu lamuvārdi nevarētu būt pielietoti no tehnofīlu puses, jo šo vārdu fizikālie parametri pagaidām nav izmērāmi
3- Audifils ir cilvēks kas klausās nūziku un labsajūtu gūst no skanējuma bet nevis no tehnisko parametru studēšanas ( viņš tajos nevēlas iedziļināties ). Vienīgais kritērijas - dzirdu un jūtu, IR vai NAV fīlings, labsajūta, kaifs utt -*PIRCĒJS*
4- Tehnofils, tehnomans utt ir cilvēks kas ir ieciklējies uz tehniskim parametriem un kurš gūst labsajūtu no līknēm un mērījumiem, bet kurš  diemžēl uzskata ka ja līknes atbilst šodienas Viedoklim par ideāliem parametriem tad arī skan. Kā ir reālā dzīvē viņu maz intresē.- *ZINĀTNIEKS*
5- Tehnofobs ir tehnofils vai tehnomas kurš kā cilvēks BAIDĀS salīdzināt savu " super pareizo aparatūru " ar bagāto lohu bejēdzīgi dārgo un nekam nederīgo aparatūru, kabeļiem, zvaniņiem, dakšām, sildītiem kabeļiem, un citiem pilnīgi nevajadzīgiem "sūdiem"- *TEHNOMĪZĒJS*
6- Audiosalons- cilvēku grupa kas uzklausa stulbo bagāto lohu ( jo tikai tādiem ir nauda) - *PIRCĒJU* vēlmes un pasūta to super gudrajiem un tapēc nabagiem *ZINĀTNIEKIEM*
6- Bagātais lohs - *PIRCĒJS* kuršs ne pārāk labi zin ko vēlās un savas vēlmes drīkst aprakstīt pielietojot krievu un citu valodu lamuvārdus, jo pateictoties viņa pasūtījumam Zinātniekiem un Audiosalonam ir *DARBS* un līdz ar to arī nauda ģimenes uzturēšanai.
7- Tehnoonānists - vīriešu dzimuma tehnofobs, kurš pēc *PIRCĒJA* izrādītās vēlmes joprojām atsakās salīdzināt savus super labos aparātu ar sūdiem ko bagātais lohs ir nopircis. Grib dzīvot tikai savu reālo fizisko un fizikālo mērījumu pasaulē. Reālas saiknes ar audiofiliju nau, jo viņam to nevajag, galvenais mērījumu izdruka.
*ES* - pircējs audiofils, audiomans, utt, kas ir gatavs Ļaut Jums zinatniekiem izmērīt super dārgas iekārtas,kabeļs un citus neizprotamus brīnumus , lai Jūs zinātu ko ražot vai varētu man reāli pierādīt ka es biju pilnīgs idiots pērkot to visu no pasaulē atzītiem ražotājie. 

Neesat *TEHNOFOBI* vai *TEHNOONĀNISTI* un iegūsiet daudz jaunu *PIRCĒJU*

P.S. Ļoti gribās lai mana un citu latvijas bagāto audiofilu- lohu nauda paliek Latvijā, bet nevis ieplūst ārzemju ražotāju kabatās. 
Pērkam Latvijas preci.
Lai jums un mums izdodas.

----------


## arnis

khmm.. G. - TO  pirti atceries ? ::   ::  ::  ::  
Es dzirdeeju , ka kabeljus iznes ziemaa aaraa un uzlaizh tiem uriinu, tad tiem iestaajas termaals shoks , samazinaas ieksheejie spriegumi un struktuura molekulaaraa liimenii. Tu ar saviem kabeljiem arii pameegjinaaji ?

----------


## tornislv

Ja jau ar mērījumiem nevar ietekmēt *PIRCĒJA* subjektīvo (es nesaku - nepareizo vai neesošo, jo man arī tas Santanas koncerts, ko es Maskavā 17. jūnijā apmeklēju, likās labāks par to, ko klausījos 2008. gada jūnijā Londonā) iespaidu par kabeļa pienesumu skaņas uzlabošanā, tad atliek secināt, ka pēc iespējas lielāka cena un labs marketings, kā arī pseidozinātniska vāvuļošana ir pats labākais pārdošanas ierocis.

Ņemam 10 gadus ar UHF sildītu un normalizētu antenas fīdera centrālo dzīslu, uztinam ekrānu no Ventspilī no radioteleskopa izrautajiem apsudabotajiem kabeļiem, saceram reklāmas tekstu un sākam tirgot.



> *"AmberSand Cables"*
> 
> The Best the Norhern Shores Can Deliver! Handmade in Latvia!
> 
> Our cables is made using unique materials - all our cables are produced in limited number due the uniqueness of our supplement materials, so buy while stock last!
> 
> The first in our series is ultimate Amber Sand Cable AHC-Zero. As you can guess from the name, it is handmade in Riga, employing the latest in both electrical engineering and the nanotechnology engineering. These cables use our unique non-plastic linen enclosure, filled with the finest quartz micro-sand from the shores of Baltic sea, pure and white as the snow, specially treated to remove even slightest traces of organic residue using our RemoveItForewer (tm) technology. The core of the cable is made from the Soviet Era military UHF radar antennae feeder cable - OFC it is, naturally, but additionally it already have 10 000 hours of burn-in applied, so the structure of the cable is perfectly aligned. We have obtained only 870 metres of such cable so the first stock of our ultimate cables is only 400 sets of 0.75m stereo cables, as we closely inspected , using ultrasound and electronic microscopy, every inch of the core and only the pieces without any defect were used.


 And so on and on and on. Protams, man te ātri klabinot, mazliet marketologu slengs vietām nesanāca, vai ne pārāk veiklas valodas formas, bet mazliet tikai jāpiestrādā  ::  Nu, aizieši pie Deinata vai Zernova, sabildēšu smiltis un dzintarus, uzrenderēšu skaistas 3D grafikas...

----------


## ddff

Special "Screw It" (tm) technology is applied to join cable core with RCA center pin.

ddff

----------


## JDat

> Special "Screw It" (tm) technology is applied
> ddff


 Tas ir labs!   ::

----------


## janisp

Vēlreiz ielikšu linku uz brāļu lietuviešu lapu- šie čaļi, kurus man gods pazīt, pazīstami visā audiofilu pasaulē, atškirībā no jums, kas to vien zina, kā ebajā lētu vinila atkaņotāju vai citu bojātu šrotu pirkt, pielabot un citiem tehnofīliem ietirgot:

starp citu, tur daudz interesanta ko palasīt...un pierādiet, ka leiši lohi, sūdus ražo, mēs letiņi labākus varam uzražot:
http://www.lessloss.com/page.html?id=76 ... visue3bdf2

----------


## JDat

JanisP. Tiksim no sākuma skaidrībā ar sildītajiem vadiem un klausīšanos. Nejauc mušas ar kotletēm kopā, tfū ražošanu-varam/nevaram ar kabeļu lohotronismu. Visu pēc kārtas. 

Ja jau kāre uz ražošanu: Varbūt pievienojies Raimondiņam, tvdx un Epim un kopā ražojiet...

----------


## Larisa

> 5- Tehnofobs ir tehnofils 
> 6- Audiosalons- cilvēku grupa


 Minētie jēdzieni ir ar pretēju nozīmi (mēs parasti neapgalvojam, ka auksts ir karsts). 
Salons ir telpa.   ::

----------


## janisp

JDat, sāksim ar tavu  mūziku, ko klausies,aparatūru (avots +vadi+ priekšp.+vadi- jaudas p.+vadi- skandas) un tad jau manīs, vai ir tev vērts ko skaidrot...

par to ražošanu- paši sākāt marketingu izstrādāt un ķiķināt kā tirliņi...es tikai parādīju piemēru un vēlreiz- palasiet ko leiši raksta, ja ar angleni bēdīgi, tad nu ko tur es varu līdzēt, ar to pie Longa... ::

----------


## JDat

> JDat, sāksim ar tavu  mūziku, ko klausies,aparatūru (avots +vadi+ priekšp.+vadi- jaudas p.+vadi- skandas) un tad jau manīs, vai ir tev vērts ko skaidrot...
> 
> par to ražošanu- paši sākāt marketingu izstrādāt un ķiķināt kā tirliņi...es tikai parādīju piemēru un vēlreiz- palasiet ko leiši raksta, ja ar angleni bēdīgi, tad nu ko tur es varu līdzēt, ar to pie Longa...


 Man darbā pilna noliktava ar pro agregātiem. Nu un?

Ko tu vari vērtēt pēc tā ko klausos? Es tev lieku priekšā fiziku un veselo saprātu, a tu pārpingpongo beztēmā un sāc pa visam ko citu.

Ja jau par klausīšanos, tam mans pēdējais hits:
http://youtu.be/6zoHlbWtwzY

Hifilisti klausoties fonā dzirdēs ka ir strinkšķis, kura skaņa līdzīga kad lineālu pieliek pie galda un strinkšķina.  :: 

Un, ko nu? Vēl arī klausos http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/
Bet tas nenozīmē ka neklausos teiksim Stivie Wonder BLU-Ray kondertu vai kaut ko no zelta-80-tajiem...

----------


## jankus

> Ja jau par klausīšanos, tam mans pēdējais hits:
> http://youtu.be/6zoHlbWtwzY


 Zinātāji teiks, ka fīrera balsi vislabāk ir klausīties ar kaut ko tamlīdzīgu: http://www.oldradio.lv/my_radio_vef_m137.html  ::

----------


## tornislv

Janisp, piedod, bet tajā tavā lessloss saitā, atverot vien, sāk nevaldāma ņirga raut. Nu tak nevajag fiziku jaukt audirastijā iekšā, citādi sanāk tāpat kā manai krustmātei (profesorei, ārstam), kas nevaldāmi katrreiz smejas, kad TV kastē rāda Hausu vai Grejas anatomiju. Tas esot tikpat tālu no medicīnas, kā leišu pārgudrie skaidrojumi par filterēšanu virskārtā. Nu nomierienies tak` reiz un saproti - nevajag , pārdodot savus vadus, jaukt zinātni iekšā. OK, skan labi, smuki izskatās, psihoakustika un suģestija un Ommmmmm, bet zinātni liec mierā, ja?! Par to jau ir cepiens. Man neskauž, ka tu tirgo savus vadus, man ir vienalga, ka Tev un citiem LIEKAS vai pat esat PĀRLIECINĀTi, ka jūsu 99% vai 91% gaismas ātruma elektroni skan labāk. Lakī jū, tā teikt. Tā jau ir absolūta psiholoģija, no sērijas zeltītie jaunkrievu interjeri. Jo vairāk zelta un tumša koka, jo labāk. Vadi no Versače.

Katram produktam ir savi pircēji, Vuitona koferis lidostas krāvēju rokās plīst tāpat kā Samsonite. Man nah nav vajadzīgs Vuitona koferis (kaut spēju nopirkt, ja sagribētu) un šie te vadi ar nav vajadzīgi. Ja kādam vajag, lai pērk, man nav žēl. Es par to naudu aizlidošu vēl kādu konci dzīvajā noklausīties.

----------


## JDat

> Ja jau par klausīšanos, tam mans pēdējais hits:
> http://youtu.be/6zoHlbWtwzY
> 
> 
>  Zinātāji teiks, ka fīrera balsi vislabāk ir klausīties ar kaut ko tamlīdzīgu: http://www.oldradio.lv/my_radio_vef_m137.html


 Ir vēl labāks agregāts Fīrera balsij:


http://elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=6325


Un te āri paši hifilisti izsaka viedokli:


Avots TE

Vispār jau tas viss marasms vismaz vienreiz tika atrunāts.

----------


## janisp

Tornislav, pats sāki ņirgāties par rus armijas vadiem, kabeļa ražošanu, marketingu utt. 
      es atkal gribēju pateikt, ka šis leišu kabelis tiešām filtrē un uz ausi to saklausa jebkurš kvalitatīvas skaņas cienītās, tas pirmkārt, otrkārt šo vadu krievi mēģināja "athaķerēt", pina, kombinēja, bet līdzvērtīgu efektu nevarēja panākt! Kādam loham leitim jābūt, lai sava biznesa pamatus klārētu katram...nu ja esi pieaudzis cilvēks, padomā ar galvu...var būt šiem vēl visa tehnoloģiskā karte, un, ar biežāk uzdoto jautājumu mapīti būtu jānopublicē?! nu čali, nu kaut drusku ar galvu jādraudzējas...ja esat tik  gudri- atkodiet, kur tas knifs?

JDat, tavas atbildes mani apmierina...pirmkārt tādēļ, ka  beidzot atbildēji, otrkārt, tās atbrīvo mani no nepieciešamības tev ko skaidrot un ar tevi diskutēt.

----------


## JDat

> JDat, tavas atbildes mani apmierina...pirmkārt tādēļ, ka  beidzot atbildēji, otrkārt, tās atbrīvo mani no nepieciešamības tev ko skaidrot un ar tevi diskutēt.


 Tu jau neko nevaru par USB vadiem pateikt, tāpēc atkal atšaudies no tēmas.

----------


## JDat

> Man šī, datoraudio tēma ir visai jauna, bet tagad Dac ar usb  ir


 Un tagad tavs kabelis: http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=986

Jess. Ne ko nezini par USB, a tirgo ta vari un piedēvē mistiskas īpašības pilnīgi bez jebkādas poņas un "filmēšanas". Pats tehniski nezini ko tu tirgo? Kā tu vari apgalvot ka ir labs, ja nav ne kāda tehniska pamat tam.

Garums 10 metri? Tas ir pret USB standartiem. Ja tavs kabelis strādā ar 10 metrim, tad tas ir Standarta pārkāpums. Vai šitāds vads strādās birojā starp datoru un printeri? Tikai nestāsti ka HiENDistiem ir savādāki USB transīvēri utt utjl muļķības attiecībā par USB.

----------

